# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/15/14



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*He’s back, and the WWE locker room has officially been put on notice. He, of course, being Roman Reigns, who made a big statement at WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders and Chairs … and Stairs by Spearing Big Show through a table and making a major announcement about his future plans. As the 2014 Superstar of the Year set his sights on the 2015 Royal Rumble Match — and The Grandest Stage of Them All thereafter — the fate of the No. 1 contendership to the WWE World Heavyweight Title was decided and the Divas division received a shocking shake-up. Here’s what WWE.com predicts for Raw as The Road to WrestleMania officially approaches.*_














> _*Break those walls down again, baby! Chris Jericho’s back to run Raw this week, following Daniel Bryan and the Anonymous Raw GM as the latest Superstar to fill The Authority’s power vacuum. With power at his disposal and plenty of former friends and foes to play with, it’s anybody’s guess as to exactly what The Ayatollah of Rock ‘n’ Rolla has planned for the WWE Universe, but it’s likely to be something we’ll never, eeeeeeever expect, or forget. What will be Y2J’s first decree?*_














> *John Cena’s victory over Seth Rollins at WWE TLC means the 15-time World Champion’s status as Brock Lesnar’s No. 1 contender is still intact, and The Anomaly will meet the Cenation leader for the third time since SummerSlam at Royal Rumble 2015 with all the marbles on the line. Paul Heyman, who was at ringside for Cena’s win last night, didn’t seem thrilled at the prospect of putting his client up against “The Face That Runs the Place” for a rubber match, but it’s almost a given he’ll begin another barrage of mind games on Raw. What will the mastermind behind the most controversial World Champion in history have to say?*














> _*The two most twisted minds in WWE today stepped into a demolition derby and it was Bray Wyatt who walked out, defeating Dean Ambrose in a Tables, Ladders and Chairs Match by the narrowest of margins. Having fulfilled his promise to “dismantle” The Lunatic Fringe from two months ago, Wyatt now, once again, has the whole world in his hands. What will The Eater of Worlds choose to do with his fully restored power and momentum?*_














> _*Well, nobody certainly saw that coming: Not only did Nikki Bella retain her Divas Championship against AJ Lee, she did so in uniquely fearsome fashion, blinding the 2014 Diva of the Year with some illicit substance to help her keep the title. With Nikki having raised the bar for flat-out aggression within the Divas division (AJ received medical attention as a result of the attack), it’s just a matter of which femme fatale will step up to meet her, head-on. Will Monday Night Raw shed more light on the ultra-competitive division’s future?*_














> _*A few weeks ago, a call was put out for Superstars in the locker room to “step up.” Roman Reigns certainly did that at WWE TLC, giving Big Show a taste of his own medicine and declaring his participation in the 2015 Royal Rumble Match. That’s quite the one-two combo, and would certainly hint at future glory for the 2014 Superstar of the Year. But he’ll face no shortage of obstacles en route to his planned destination at The Show of Shows. Big Show will likely have something to say about Reigns’ return, as will Reigns’ former brother-in-arms-turned rival, Seth Rollins. Who will be the first to challenge the returning powerhouse? Find out on Monday Night Raw on USA Network, live at 8/7 CT!*_


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

> *The two most twisted minds in WWE today stepped into a demolition derby and it was Bray Wyatt who walked out, defeating Dean Ambrose in a Tables, Ladders and Chairs Match by the narrowest of margins. Having fulfilled his promise to “dismantle” The Lunatic Fringe from two months ago, Wyatt now, once again, has the whole world in his hands. What will The Eater of Worlds choose to do with his fully restored power and momentum?*


unkout

Winning off of a dumb fluke =/= restored momentum in my book.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Eater of Worlds is Back at Full Power


:cena3 : O Really, I got to see this


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> Coming out of the PPV last night, I've been told many in the company are not happy with the end result. While many knew it would be tough to top the NXT show, there were people who thought it could be pulled off.
> 
> There have been rumblings that some talent knew they couldn't top NXT so in a silent protest in favor of Triple H, some superstars were described "mailing in" their matches last night. Many are in favor of Triple H and what he has done with the NXT product and feel it is time for Triple H to take the lead on the main roster.
> 
> John Cena held a talent meeting about an hour ago which was described to me as forceful yet calm in his approach. Cena stressed that a silent protest is not what the roster needs. Instead, they need to go out there and start stepping it up every night for their point to be proven.


MetsFan4Ever


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If Rollins does indeed fail a cash in tonight :faint:

I can probably only see this show being good for Rusev possibly bringing back the EU title.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Champ is here.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I already made one ugh.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Brock said:


> The Champ is here.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> Coming out of the PPV last night, I've been told many in the company are not happy with the end result. While many knew it would be tough to top the NXT show, there were people who thought it could be pulled off.
> 
> There have been rumblings that some talent knew they couldn't top NXT so in a silent protest in favor of Triple H, some superstars were described "mailing in" their matches last night. Many are in favor of Triple H and what he has done with the NXT product and feel it is time for Triple H to take the lead on the main roster.
> 
> John Cena held a talent meeting about an hour ago which was described to me as forceful yet calm in his approach. Cena stressed that a silent protest is not what the roster needs. Instead, they need to go out there and start stepping it up every night for their point to be proven.


Fuck off with that nonsense (not you btw or the dude reporting) but how can anybody deliver when they are on the clock? Swagger had like 5 mins to do shit all in his match with Rusev. The only part of Swagger's seg that made it seem remotely obvious he was fighting for Zeb was when he was coming down to the ring during his entrance. Other than that, booking was garbage, and other SO DESERVING talents like Big Show and Kane got what they needed out of their time.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Jericho as the guest GM should be fun, also interested to see what happens with Wyatt and Ambrose.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

We'll probably get Rollins/Show vs Cena/Reigns in a tag match for the main event. Can't say I'm too interested in that. Also not interested in another Jericho return. He needs to take Show, Kane, Henry and the rest of his AE buddies and ride off into the sunset already. Might watch for Lesnar, but that's it. Bears are on MNF tonight, and even though they suck, watching them suck sounds more interesting than this Raw.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> We'll probably get Rollins/Show vs Cena/Reigns in a tag match for the main event. Can't say I'm too interested in that. Also not interested in another Jericho return. He needs to take Show, Kane, Henry and the rest of his AE buddies and ride off into the sunset already. Might watch for Lesnar, but that's it. Bears are on MNF tonight, and even though they suck, watching them suck sounds more interesting than this Raw.


Can always handle a Jericho return tbh. He doesn't hog the ME, and actually helps talent, unlike the other three.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't remember hearing Reigns declaring himself in the Royal Rumble last night? I do recall him stuttering something about dick licking though :jericho2


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Lesnar confirmed?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ambrose will challenge Wyatt to a TV MATCH.

Bray will walk to the ring to deliver a promo, but before he mutters a word, the lights go out once again and another hologram appears. Instead of Wyatt's lantern that is beneath all the smoke, it's...a...what is it Cole?

:cole 'OH MY! LOOK OUT! LOOK OUT! IT'S...A REMOTE CONTROL! REMOTE CONTROL! REMOTE CONTROL! REMOTE CONTROL!'

:lawler '...oh man!'

:jbl 'I wonder if that TV remote ordered the WWE Network Maggle!'

:lawler '...oh man!'

:cole 'REMOTE CONTROL! REMOTE CONTROL! WHAT DOES THIS MEAN? GUYS?'

:lawler '...oh man!'

:vince5 'DAMMIT, GOOD JOB GENTLEMEN!'


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I already made one ugh.


You're not a mod.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I already made one ugh.


You made it a hot line, he made it a hot song.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hornswoggle should cut a promo about Ambrose breaking his TV last night.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

METTY said:


> You're not a mod.


I didn't realize only mods did it, I just saw that there wasn't one and went and tried to take initiative (grab that brass ring) by going ahead and doing it myself.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> We'll probably get Rollins/Show vs Cena/Reigns in a tag match for the main event. Can't say I'm too interested in that. Also not interested in another Jericho return. He needs to take Show, Kane, Henry and the rest of his AE buddies and ride off into the sunset already. Might watch for Lesnar, but that's it. Bears are on MNF tonight, and even though they suck, watching them suck sounds more interesting than this Raw.


That main event is exactly what will happen and it will be awful.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Hornswoggle should cut a promo about Ambrose breaking his TV last night.


Let's not give them any ideas now. :woah


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

As long as we don't get Swagger/Rusev again or a Swagger heel turn, I should be able to suppress my rage at this shitstain company.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Is Lesnar on the show tonight?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

lol i make this post every week. you morons that keep tuning in and hate it need to watch MNF or something. i dont tune in cause wwe is awful. i suggest you all do the same.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

GOD said:


> lol i make this post every week. you morons that keep tuning in and hate it need to watch MNF or something. i dont tune in cause wwe is awful. i suggest you all do the same.


I despise football and love Swagger's ass, so...


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I despise football and love Swagger's ass, so...


8*D :shrug :evil


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

football is awesome but hey to each their own


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

How about a Raw like this:

Ambrose vs Ziggler for 10+ minutes (should be a very solid match)

No DQ J&J Security w/ Rollins vs Reigns Handicap Match. They get beaten up, which leads to Rollins interfering with a pipe to Roman's gut which he had surgery on, J&J win and beat down Reigns, leaving him laying, giving Roman a program for the next little bit, which can eventually lead to a title program after Mania. Tease the Rollins is Reigns' #1 competitor in the Rumble and he's gonna have MiTB AND win the Rumble. Kinda like how Big Show vs Rock was the big story going into the 2000 Rumble, but obviously not with a questionable finish.

Harper vs Cesaro and give them some time

Rusev squashes Stan Stansky (because its funny)

Fatal 4 way for #1 Contendership for IC title-Tyson Kidd vs Swagger vs Adam Rose vs Bo Dallas and give them like...2 commercial breaks, and forget the Bunny feud ever existed, I guarantee you'll get a good match

You know, looking over WWE's roster now...good lord does it suck. There's almost nothing to work with that we haven't seen 50 times already.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

> Well, nobody certainly saw that coming: Not only did Nikki Bella retain her Divas Championship against AJ Lee, she did so in uniquely fearsome fashion, blinding the 2014 Diva of the Year with some illicit substance to help her keep the title. *With Nikki having raised the bar for flat-out aggression within the Divas division* (AJ received medical attention as a result of the attack), it’s just a matter of which femme fatale will step up to meet her, head-on. Will Monday Night Raw shed more light on the *ultra-competitive division*’s future?


:LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't wait for the :reigns promo and crisp 15 minute singles match lol).


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol I'm actually looking forward to seeing Reigns tonight, not sorry :reigns


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol I'm actually looking forward to seeing Reigns tonight, not sorry :reigns


I just want to see if Vince will let him do some actual Moves in the ring.


----------



## NakedCall (Nov 14, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol I'm actually looking forward to seeing Reigns tonight, not sorry :reigns


I really hope he cuts a promo in the ring tonight. Looking forward to being amused by his lack of talent.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> As long as we don't get Swagger/Rusev again or a Swagger heel turn, I should be able to suppress my rage at this shitstain company.


What they did with Swagger at TLC was idiotic and completely ridiculous. What will be even more nonsensical is the fact that the loss to Rusev and the match in general will not be considered in storyline development. I am personally finding that Swagger losing to Rusev is becoming more tiresome than the Mizdow gimmick. If Swagger isn't the one to defeat Rusev at Wrestlemania resulting in breaking the streak and capturing the US title then I have no fucking clue.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

> the Divas division received a shocking shake-up.


This literally makes no sense what so ever. They are legit taking the piss.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol I'm actually looking forward to seeing Reigns tonight, not sorry :reigns


There's so much pressure on Reigns now, that it's going to be hard to watch him now without worry he's gonna lose his grip on the mic. 

He's expected to be on Cena's level now, and he's nowhere near it. I like the dude, but this could end up being a sad run for him if they are not careful.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Foetus of Santa Claus said:


> This literally makes no sense what so ever. They are legit taking the piss.


That baffled me too. Nothing happened, Nikki beat AJ and that was the end of it. Where's this "alleged" shake-up?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> That baffled me too. Nothing happened, Nikki beat AJ and that was the end of it. Where's this "alleged" shake-up?


Exactly, I was like :drake1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Foetus of Santa Claus said:


> Exactly, I was like :drake1


AJ leaving would be the only shake-up I can think of happening at this point.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Roman's road to the Rumble and subsequent RTWM begins tonight. I do not fucking care. Whether he faces Cena or Lesnar I'm checking out for this one. Neither program interests me in the slightest. At least we're in the home stretch. Only 3 more shitty Raws including this one before the first Raw of the new year. They usually try with those ones. I can deal with 3 more shit shows if I have to.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not going to be able to take Rollins seriously after what happened to him last night. It's going to take some strong booking to recover from that.

And Wyatt only won because Ambrose turned stupid at the last minute. Yeah, that'll make them look good.

And lol at the so-called "shake up" in the Diva division.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> That baffled me too. Nothing happened, Nikki beat AJ and that was the end of it. Where's this "alleged" shake-up?


You missed Nikki Shaking the can up before spraying AJ for the win. :draper2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Foetus of Santa Claus said:


> What they did with Swagger at TLC was idiotic and completely ridiculous. What will be even more nonsensical is the fact that the loss to Rusev and the match in general will not be considered in storyline development. I am personally finding that Swagger losing to Rusev is becoming more tiresome than the Mizdow gimmick. If Swagger isn't the one to defeat Rusev at Wrestlemania resulting in breaking the streak and capturing the US title then I have no fucking clue.


He won't be. You KNOW he won't be. This company does not like him. He'll never be given anything worthwhile no matter how hard he works, no matter how much of a company man he is, and no matter how over he is. It'll never be enough for them. This was just filler to protect every other midcard face and nothing more.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHH better keep Zayn, Devitt, and Steen under his NXT wing as long as he can before they get ruined too.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> He won't be. You KNOW he won't be. This company does not like him. He'll never be given anything worthwhile no matter how hard he works, no matter how much of a company man he is, and no matter how over he is. It'll never be enough for them. *This was just filler to protect every other midcard face and nothing more*.


Absolutely this.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> You missed Nikki Shaking the can up before spraying AJ for the win. :draper2


:wee-bey


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

-- It's pretty obvious Jack Swagger was just a filler opponent for Rusev this month with Sheamus's injury. The guy was written out of the SS tag-team match because of an "injury", yet ended up working the pre-show of that event. He was completely filler, which sucks because WWE could have done a really good redemption storyline with Swagger. Instead, he lost in less than five minutes.

-- I was shocked to see Brock Lesnar advertised for this event after three months. I'm usually pumped for his appearances, but I just don't care.

-- Seth Rollins last night was booked like Wyatt in that cage match against Cena earlier in the year which ultimately led to Wyatt being off television. It won't happen to Rollins because he's MITB and has a ready-made feud with Reigns set up, plus the Rumble is coming up, but it's amazing how WWE didn't learn from the Wyatt downfall.

-- As a big Ambrose fan, it pains me that I don't even give a fuck about what he does anymore. WWE has completely ruined his character and has no idea how to write it. Instead of being a lunatic, he's coming off as a complete idiot. It doesn't help that he hasn't won a big match (PPV match) since June when he was apart of The Shield, and hasn't won a singles PPV match since HIAC 2013 vs. Big E. 

All that being said, there's not much to look forward to. As a Rusev fan, I wonder what's next for him but I fear Cena's on the horizon for Wrestlemania season which is terrible. Hopefully, WWE books Wyatt well enough, but I also don't have faith in them doing that after last night's finish. And sigh, we're probably going to have to sit through a Roman Reigns vs. Big Show TV-program leading up to the Rumble. fpalm That's fantastic.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Just had a thought.. Anyone else think they might split Brock from Heyman for the Reigns feud after the rumble? :lol 

I can't even begin to imagine how bad Reigns is going to look trying to hang with Heyman. Reigns can't even hang with himself if last night's backstage interview was anything to go by :lol

I'd imagine it would go something like **Heyman delivers 10 minute masterclass in which he puts Brock, the title, the company, Wrestlemania and Reigns himself over in a huge way* :heyman4*

Reigns responds : *Shut up WALRUS! I'm here to degla...... *20 second squint to compose himself* *Raises Voice* DECLARE!!!! that at Wrestlemania the Juggernaut will slay the Beast! OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BEEEELLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTT! 
*

:reigns

.............:heyman6


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> HHH better keep Zayn, Devitt, and Steen under his NXT wing as long as he can before they get ruined too.


Eventually their talent is gonna be worth some valuable pay like it's always been. It's the cycle of this shit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> Just had a thought.. Anyone else think they might split Brock from Heyman for the Reigns feud after the rumble? :lol
> 
> I can't even begin to imagine how bad Reigns is going to look trying to hang with Heyman. Reigns can't even hang with himself if last night's backstage interview was anything to go by :lol
> 
> ...


:lmao

Think that's going to be the most frustrating thing about this Reigns push. They're gonna handicap everyone else to make Reigns look good.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> Just had a thought.. Anyone else think they might split Brock from Heyman for the Reigns feud after the rumble? :lol
> 
> I can't even begin to imagine how bad Reigns is going to look trying to hang with Heyman. Reigns can't even hang with himself if last night's backstage interview was anything to go by :lol
> 
> ...





> I'm here to degla...... *20 second squint to compose himself* *Raises Voice* DECLARE!!!!


Aw shit. Noticed that. Fuck, who didn't notice it. Jesus, I actually felt genuinely bad for him. :maury


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Is anyone even remotely hyped for this Raw?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

The Jolly Reaper said:


> Is anyone even remotely hyped for this Raw?


Road to Rumble :draper2

Reigns might be refreshing :draper2

Rusev/EU title :draper2

Orton return :draper2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Jolly Reaper said:


> Is anyone even remotely hyped for this Raw?


I'm only hyped to see Swagger in his new singlet. Everything else can fuck off because it's going to be horrible, including Swagger's own booking.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The Foetus of Santa Claus said:


> Road to Rumble :draper2
> 
> Reigns might be refreshing :draper2
> 
> ...














Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm only hyped to see Swagger in his new singlet. Everything else can fuck off because it's going to be horrible, including Swagger's own booking.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I doubt Orton's returning tonight, but maybe that's the pessimist in me after being wrong on predicting his return two PPV's in a row.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Swagger has a new singlet?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Foetus of Santa Claus said:


> Swagger has a new singlet?












:banderas

I hope he is on RAW, though...


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Tag team main event with superman and goku vs big show and Rollins watch


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Only thing missing from the ME is a Kane interference.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Is Lesnar 100% confirmed?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Can't wait for the :reigns promo and crisp 15 minute singles match lol).


Same here. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :banderas
> 
> I hope he is on RAW, though...



:westbrook3 That's, uhh...new? :will2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Foetus of Santa Claus said:


> :westbrook2 That's, uhh...new? :will2


Not sure if sarcastic, or...

Yes, yes it is. His other singlet was blue and half the straps were colored in blue as well.

This one is silver and black with white outlining that rims the entire singlet and the knee pads are more detailed.

Also it's more low cut in the front :banderas


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Not sure if sarcastic, or...
> 
> Yes, yes it is. His other singlet was blue and half the straps were colored in blue as well.
> 
> ...


Goddamn, it's so weird to see a chick say this sort of stuff about a male wrestler. Then again, I bet that's how you feel all the time when people are posting about Paige's ass or whatever.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Not sure if sarcastic, or...
> 
> Yes, yes it is. His other singlet was blue and half the straps were colored in blue as well.
> 
> ...


Didn't he have a black singlet before? :kobe9


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jericho Highlight Reel segment with Rusev&Lana announced.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Frozager said:


> Goddamn, it's so weird to see a chick say this sort of stuff about a male wrestler. Then again, I bet that's how you feel all the time when people are posting about Paige's ass or whatever.


Paige's ass :wall


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Foetus of Santa Claus said:


> Didn't he have a black singlet before? :kobe9


You mean these? : 



Spoiler: i don't want to spam the thread with pictures






















Completely different. :shrug



Frozager said:


> Goddamn, it's so weird to see a chick say this sort of stuff about a male wrestler. Then again, I bet that's how you feel all the time when people are posting about Paige's ass or whatever.


I don't mind when people talk about Paige's or whoever's ass. :shrug It's fair for you to find a talent attractive, just as I find Swagger attractive.

But when people talk about having sex with divas while they're passed out or want to 'suck on Lana's shit' is when I get freaked out.

Wait until Lana is on tv tonight, there will be some really weird shit posted.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

The Foetus of Santa Claus said:


> Paige's ass :wall


Dat's what I belee in.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Swagger's new singlet being a main topic of discussion in this thread pretty much sums up the state of Raw atm.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> Swagger's new singlet being a main topic of discussion in this thread pretty much sums up the state of Raw atm.


Well to be fair it's only 6:38 so the preshow hasn't even started.

But seriously, what's to look forward to? What's there to be excited over?


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> But when people talk about having sex with divas while they're passed out or want to *'suck on Lana's shit'* is when I get freaked out.


:bosh


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Goddamn, it's so weird to see a chick say this sort of stuff about a male wrestler


:maury

Should see the stuff us ladies say about Orton


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> Swagger's new singlet being a main topic of discussion in this thread pretty much sums up the state of Raw atm.


Would take this over a Cena promo any day of the week.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> :maury
> 
> Should see the stuff us ladies say about Orton


Do share. :curry2



Spoiler: .



don't really though


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I want to see another reigns promo so I can have a good laugh


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Frozager said:


> :bosh


In the TLC thread, I kid you not. 



A Merry Chromemas said:


> Would take this over a Cena promo any day of the week.


Well it is a very nice singlet on a very good looking man. :millhouse

Also, Cena's promos are ass.



HiddenFlaw said:


> I want to see another reigns promo so I can have a good laugh


Knowing our luck, there will be multiple ones.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> You mean these? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would you react if I said I would drag my balls through a mile of broken glass just to hear Paige fart through a walkie-talkie? :hmm:


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

HiddenFlaw said:


> I want to see another reigns promo so I can have a good laugh


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Foetus of Santa Claus said:


> How would you react if I said I would drag my balls through a mile of broken glass just to hear Paige fart through a walkie-talkie? :hmm:


I'd be concerned for your well being.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HiddenFlaw said:


> I want to see another reigns promo so I can have a good laugh


YOU GOT JOKES? ROMAN WILL DESTROY YOU IF YOU TALK FUNNY... BELIEVE THAT!!! :reigns


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> YOU GOT JOKES? *ROMAN WILL DESTROY YOU IF YOU TALK FUNNY*... BELIEVE THAT!!! :reigns


So you're in support of Reigns beating up Swagger?

:woah


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

1 hour and 4 minutes until RAW is Axel!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I actually like Roman. Would much rather see him winning the rumble than anyone else.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

I think this will be the first good Raw in about three months.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

You guys think Brock will come at the end or the middle? I'm gonna be watching the Raptors game for most of Raw and Heyman/potential cash in is all that interests me.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> 1 hour and 4 minutes until RAW is Axel!


Na man. Superstars is Axel starting in 3 minutes though.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Foetus of Santa Claus said:


> How would you react if I said I would drag my balls through a mile of broken glass just to hear Paige fart through a walkie-talkie? :hmm:


I'd point you in the direction on the Jeremy Kyle show to get some help

:maury


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> I actually like Roman. Would much rather see him winning the rumble than anyone else.


I like Roman too... but I don't like him in a wins-Rumble-match-then-has-30-minute-main-event-match-at-Wrestlemania type way. Or in a cuts-promos type way.

...quite frankly, I'd be completely fine if all he ever did was come out each week to Superman punch/Spear a random person and leave.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> I'd point you in the direction on the Jeremy Kyle show to get some help
> 
> :maury


Dude, it's Paige we're talking 'bout. :drake1


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Is Lesnar 100% confirmed?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> 1 hour and 4 minutes until RAW is Axel!


Axel :banderas Big fan.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Has it been mentioned that there will likely be a steel cage match tonight? 

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/1215/587735/photo-gimmick-match-on-tonight-wwe-raw-from-detroit/

who do you think is going in the cage?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> Has it been mentioned that there will likely be a steel cage match tonight?
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/1215/587735/photo-gimmick-match-on-tonight-wwe-raw-from-detroit/
> 
> who do you think is going in the cage?


Rollins vs Cena to further the :berried

:maury


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> Has it been mentioned that there will likely be a steel cage match tonight?
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/1215/587735/photo-gimmick-match-on-tonight-wwe-raw-from-detroit/
> 
> who do you think is going in the cage?


It'll probably be Kane and Ryback. LAWD HAVE MERCY!


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Rollins vs Cena to further the :berried
> 
> :maury


Is your :maury button stuck?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Rollins vs Cena to further the :berried
> 
> :maury


Not going to lie, I'd throw a shit fit. Maybe Reigns and Rollins ... fuck who knows. Maybe 'Jericho' will feel that Rollins has to pay for all his sins. He calls for a two on one handicap match inside the steel cage, the shield battle it out, Ambrose turns heel and feels the brotherly love for his crazy wee brother. I'd like to see that lol.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Rollins vs Cena to further the :berried
> 
> :maury


Cena vs Rollins, J&J security keep Cena from climbing out multiple times, they order the ref to open the door, come in, all 3 beat the shit out of Cena, Cena ends up giving them a triple AA and walks out the door with a big smile on his face

Oh God :allen1


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> So you're in support of Reigns beating up Swagger?
> 
> :woah


:woah:woah:woah easy now. if it's that type of funny, he may be in trouble.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> :woah:woah:woah easy now. if it's that type of funny, he may be in trouble.


Poor Swagger. I could see them turning him heel just to feed him to "BELEE DAT". He's so fucked, man, royally.


Reigns is probably just jelly that a lisping mofo like Swagger can cut a better promo in his sleep than he ever could.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> Not going to lie, I'd throw a shit fit. Maybe Reigns and Rollins ... fuck who knows. Maybe 'Jericho' will feel that Rollins has to pay for all his sins. He calls for a two on one handicap match inside the steel cage, the shield battle it out, Ambrose turns heel and feels the brotherly love for his crazy wee brother. I'd like to see that lol.


I hope and pray we get a "surprise opponent" for Rollins....outta nowhere you could say


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

If I see Show/Kane in the main event tonight..


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Swag said:


> If I see Show/Kane in the main event tonight..


...you gonna keep watching?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> I hope and pray we get a "surprise opponent" for Rollins....outta nowhere you could say


AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! :mark: ... makes Raw worth watching for the possibility lol.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Poor Swagger. I could see them turning him heel just to feed him to "BELEE DAT". He's so fucked, man, royally.
> 
> 
> Reigns is probably just jelly that a lisping mofo like Swagger can cut a better promo in his sleep than he ever could.


I've seen a man who had a laryngectomy cut a better promo than Reigns with just the use of his eyes.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

It's going to be a tag team main event

Superman/Goku. Vs bigshow/Rollins


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Swag said:


> If I see Show/Kane in the main event tonight..


Cena/Reigns vs Big Show/Rollins Main event


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

People want Reigns to have a mouthpiece because, well, they have ears. The most likely one would be Heyman, which would like watching a 
finger painter and Da Vinci ply their craft on t.v.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

HiddenFlaw said:


> It's going to be a tag team main event
> 
> Superman/Goku. Vs bigshow/Rollins


Lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Poor Swagger. I could see them turning him heel just to feed him to "BELEE DAT". He's so fucked, man, royally.
> 
> 
> Reigns is probably just jelly that a lisping mofo like Swagger can cut a better promo in his sleep than he ever could.


Real Americans reunion makes just way too much sense to ever happen.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! :mark: ... makes Raw worth watching for the possibility lol.


At least we know Orton doesnt bury Rollins lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I could really go for another ladder match, doesn't even have to be tables or chairs in it.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

I honestly can't wait to see Lesnar return to begin his brand new and exciting feud with Randy Or.... What? He's facing that doofus John Cena again for the third straight time? Fantastic job by "creative" and Vinnie Mac. As always, they listen to the people.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Real Americans reunion makes just way too much sense to ever happen.


WWE is too busy jobbing Swagger out to failed/soon to be buried NXT talent and Cesaro needs to be Rybaxel 2.0 with Kidd.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Something for the Football(Soccer) fans to cheer you up before Raw :lol:

"Fuck off back to the London Hair Clinic":duck

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=765165793520318&pnref=story


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

KingofKings1281 said:


> I honestly can't wait to see Lesnar return to begin his brand new and exciting feud with Randy Or.... What? He's facing that doofus John Cena again for the third straight time? Fantastic job by "creative" and Vinnie Mac. As always, they listen to the people.


Brock Lesnar has been in 9 matches so far since returning. List of people he's faced:

John Cena
Triple H
CM Punk
The Undertaker
Big Show

The list won't change after his 10th match. What a fucking travesty this guy's opponents have been.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WWE is too busy jobbing Swagger out to failed/soon to be buried NXT talent and Cesaro needs to be Rybaxel 2.0 with Kidd.


Atleast Swagger did all he could to make Rusev strong for Cena's Dinner Party.


----------



## damnbrose (Sep 25, 2014)

da look already being put back in tag matches? how shocking. Will probably only keep up with raw through this thread which is always more entertaining


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Atleast Swagger did all he could to make Rusev strong for Cena's Dinner Party.













How fucking dare you.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Atleast Swagger did all he could to make Rusev strong for Cena's Dinner Party.


Thanks for having that avatar, by the way. Reminded me that I haven't watched a Legend of Korra episode in like 2 months now, gotta get on dat shit


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Real Americans reunion makes just way too much sense to ever happen.


Real Americans face run makes sense. Need face tag teams, tired of the Usos. With the Ascension coming, Real Americans can match up with the height.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Reigns in a tag match? :lol. So obvious it either was that, a squash or a quick DQ. Don't want to expose your next World singles champ to singles matches. HE CAN'T WRESTLE. Hot tag action.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Frozager said:


> Thanks for having that avatar, by the way. Reminded me that I haven't watched a Legend of Korra episode in like 2 months now, gotta get on dat shit


The Series Finale is this Friday


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Real Americans face run makes sense. Need face tag teams, tired of the Usos. With the Ascension coming, Real Americans can match up with the height.


They preoccupied Cesaro with Kidd and they need a Ryder replacement.

The Real Americans are gone. Forever. Because they got over and worked well together and weren't clones of Cena in a different color.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Frozager said:


> Brock Lesnar has been in 9 matches so far since returning. List of people he's faced:
> 
> John Cena
> Triple H
> ...


I wouldn't even consider the Big Show match as an actual match. So basically he's had 4 opponents since returning. It's pisses me off to know I'll probably never get the unstable and violent tweener Orton versus an unstobbale Lesnar. What an awesome feud that would be.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar could have had some great matches with Orton, Wyatt, and fucking stiff ass bouts against Cesaro and Sheamus.

But no!:cena4


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Raw without Orton right now is as boring as a Nigel Farage speech


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Tuning in to see Y2Jizzle


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Pardon me if it's already been said in the thread, but isn't this the RAW where Orton and Lesnar are set to return?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Lesnar could have had some great matches with Orton, Wyatt, and fucking stiff ass bouts against Cesaro and Sheamus.
> 
> But no!:cena4


You could have also had the likes of Ambrose, Swagger, and even non-cash in Rollins. But no. 


:cena


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> The Series Finale is this Friday


:cry


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Brock will make Orton a star.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


----------



## Sassy TOCTB (Nov 9, 2014)

So... Does anyone know what time Roman's match will be on, so I know what time time to start watching...


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

Lesnar has been booked too strong to face anyone other than Cena tbh. After that match where he dismantled Cena with those 16 suplexes, the likes of Orton, Rollins and Ambrose are unrealistic opponents. Reigns, Big Show and Cena are really the only people who could have a believable contest of a match.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ummmmm did erik rowen just blow my mind with that quote
Just had a moment of clarity
everything hurts but my brain
:ti


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Wrestling Dave said:


> Lesnar has been booked too strong to face anyone other than Cena tbh. After that match where he dismantled Cena with those 16 suplexes, the likes of Orton, Rollins and Ambrose are unrealistic opponents. Reigns, *Big Show *and Cena are really the only people who could have a believable contest of a match.


Not Big Show...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Here we go, the weekly garbage :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Only here for some Lesnar


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm ready :mark:


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

5 minutes until fuckery commences.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Come on Detroit crowd, make me proud.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

RAW

IS

JERICHOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hoping Seth can bounce back from last night, through I am not expecting anything good. :sad.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Bring out the cowbell Jericho


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How long before we see Renee in the ring


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Lesnar could have had some great matches with Orton, Wyatt, and fucking stiff ass bouts against Cesaro and Sheamus.
> 
> But no!:cena4


It seriously confuses the hell out of me that Vince would have Lesnar end the most important streak in wrestling history and wreck his way to the title all to have Cena "overcome" AGAIN. I just see no point in Lesnar even being employed if that was their plan all along. And for anyone who thinks Cena isn't winning at the rumble, I have some really exciting news. He's going to win. There is zero chance that Lesnar beats Dennis the Menace clean. The only way Leanar walks away with the belt is through interference.

However, the .01% chance that Cena brings back the authority to help ensure his victory at the RR, thus turning him ultra corporate heel right before Mania gives me a glimmer of.... eh, never mind. Cena wins lol.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Not Big Show...


Cena has been similarly destroyed by Lesnar.

Ryback could also be included into the mix if had a bit more of a push.

What I'm saying is, anyone who faces Lesnar has to be a physically big guy (after his decimation of Cena and Undertaker). Orton, Rollins, Ambrose etc are all too small.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lesnar, GM is Jericho, there's a steel cage above the ring.. RAW should be pretty good.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopefully the Detroit crowd is decent tonight.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Before I came to this thread I had completely forgotten Jericho was hosting this show


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT :vince3


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Starting off with Jericho?

Alrightly then...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Y2J opening up Raw :mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

BREAK THE WALLS DOWN


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

RAW IS JERICHO!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the Fuckery Begin!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Jericho to start us off!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

OHHH Some jericho :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat scarf tho.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RAW is Jericho


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Fucking Jericho's clothes lol, love him so much.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

Didn't even know Jericho was hosting, what the fuck?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Chris, what the fuck are you wearing?


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Jericho!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We know how this ends. 4 guys come out, makes tag Main Event.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

holy crap an actual pop from a raw crowd


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Not even two minutes in and there's a camera botch :maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Only Jericho can pull off that outfit


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Attendance must be bad, very tight camera angles.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hell Yeah Jericho!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> Hi Chris, what the fuck are you wearing?


I think the term is Douchebag Rockstar.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Jericho. Now you know.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Jericho :mark:


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Not sure how it's coming off on TV but this crowd is hot


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

You want to know a secret...... 

I miss the last 2 raws, TLC 2014, and I have no clue what is going on.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Jericho's coat


What is that? Maroon???


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Jericho, why do you keep coming back man? Creative's ruining your legacy.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why does Cole and Lawler feel the need to repeat everything we already seen. :jr


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

RAW
IS
JERICHOOOO


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Is he peacocking?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Only saw rusev/Swagger and Kane/Ryback from last night. Crowd seemed disinterested. 

Surprised crowd is so hot right now, especially when Y2J is part time, but there enough not to be such a huge cameo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

pretty hot crowd.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

finalnight said:


> Attendance must be bad, very tight camera angles.


It's almost full


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lots of better places to be than Detroit Jericho. :lol


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

A crowd that makes noice, w0t?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Dat scarf tho.


It's awesome!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

legendfan97 said:


> You want to know a secret......
> 
> I miss the last 2 raws, TLC 2014, and I have no clue what is going on.


you didn't miss anything


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Man I hate jericho so much
Used to be such a mark 12 yrs ago

So sad what he became


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

legendfan97 said:


> You want to know a secret......
> 
> I miss the last 2 raws, TLC 2014, and I have no clue what is going on.


Cena is challenging Brock for the title.... same thing ever since Summerslam... you haven't missed anything


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Wait, a guy with a Kevin Steen shirt? Did my eyes deceive me?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Everytime Y2J comes back, he has a new tattoo and his attire becomes more and more metrosexual.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jericho's scarf :duck


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This is why the WWE keeps bringing back Jericho :jericho2


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HERDY GERDY HORSE'S ASS


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Brock Lesnar guy...I can see that shit myelf


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Chris Jericho!!! WHY DID YOU LET THE WWE UNIVERSE CHANT YOUR INITIALS ALL NIGHT!!!! :vince4


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Jericho isn't funny anymore.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Please don't let Fandango come out... Please don't let Fandango come out... Please don't let Fandango come out....

Crossing fingers.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

How do you share pictures on the VS app? I want to show you guys what the crowd looks like


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Jericho looks worn out


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Did he call him Fandickhole? :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

pls no more fandango/jericho shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PG Jericho makes my ears hurt.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I've heard enough :Out


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Did he say Fandycko or something? lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Brock coming out instead?


*Called it*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why the fuck are they putting Jericho up against that fucking twat again? It was so bad 2 years ago.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He said FanBenoit


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Queen was like 40 years ago Chris


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yessssssssssss


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This is awful.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

MY NAME IS


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HEYMAN :mark:


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

Jericho on the mic is cringe worthy.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Fandickhole :lel


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DID HE SAY FAN-DICKHOLE


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

fuck yeah


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Stupid laughing from King, Cole and JBL


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Heyman's here!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Guh.... And to make it worse, the commentators have to giggle nonstop.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> PG Jericho makes my ears hurt.


Got that rite!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Finally, some class into this show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LESNAR TIME PERHAPS?! :mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

My name is Oswald Copple...I mean Paul Heyman!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> pls no more fandango/jericho shit


better than boring absent Brock Lesnar / Heyman shit.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

I live 90 miles from Detroit, I'm really regretting not getting tickets, and we're only 6 minutes in!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If they build up this again for Jericho Vs. Fandango 2 at WM just go give Jericho his win back.. Fuck what at waste that would be.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I'd rather watch Brock Lesnar Guy wrestle Rick the Sign Guy in the main event than watch Cena


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Here we go! Will Brock come out?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Heyman is finally starting to get booed or is it because he interrupted Jericho?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Could dig a back-and-forth on the mic between Jericho and Heyman.


----------



## BoothBayBruce (Apr 28, 2013)

thank you paul


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Who in the fuck writes these scripts?! Make it stop :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I guess if Y2J really can't do WM31, a lesnar beat down is a good way to write him off tv.


----------



## TheFan06 (Oct 16, 2013)

Fan-asshole is a Heyman guy :mark

Lol


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

It's always Heyman to save the day


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BarneyArmy said:


>


I couldn't add rep, but this is fucking awesome!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Gametoo said:


> Jericho on the mic is cringe worthy.


Yeah cuz Nikki and Brie are so much better, brah.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

₵A$H®;43046297 said:


> Who in the fuck writes these scripts?! Make it stop :lol


Judging from how similar he is with his podcasts, I think Jericho comes up with most of his guest promos himself


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Happy Festivus from The Costanza's said:


> It's always Heyman to save the day


Indeed!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> If they build up this again for Jericho Vs. Fandango 2 at WM just go give Jericho his win back.. Fuck what at waste that would be.


I take a Jericho win at WM over anybody


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I would


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Jericho and Heyman > Entire Roster


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"Eat, Sleep, Disappear, Repeat" sign

:HA


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Joke about wrestlers not getting paid coming in 3...2....1


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes heyman, I would.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'Eat Sleep Disappear Repeat' Sign :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Man of Tomorrow said:


> Judging from how similar he is with his podcasts, I think Jericho comes up with most of his guest promos himself


Lol fpalm


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

ECW CHANTS :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Heyman, where were you the night after Survivor Series to say why aren't you named the GM????


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Eat,Sleep,Disappear, Repeat sign :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

99% of those fans never even saw an episode of original ECW.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy shit heyman lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Heyman. :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Markus123 said:


> 'Eat Sleep Disappear Repeat' Sign :lol



Legit lol'd :maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Jordan :Jordan


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL heyman :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Heyman's impression of Y2J.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Did Heyman snort some of Randy 's stuff?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Queen was like 40 years ago Chris


still one of the best songs of all time


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Jesus I was hoping that walrus shit would stay dead


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Grand Poooooopa :hmm:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jericho is worse than Cena on the mic these days i'm afraid


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

man, how many times are we going to see people talk up old stuff from ages ago

not digging this Paul/Chris stuff


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can we have Heyman booking raw for just one week?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

What's 200$ to any of these two LOL


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm
Jericho just leave
Stick to wrestling no more talking pls


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Heyman GOAT on microphone


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, dayum, Chris Jericho shooting on Heyman stiffing people.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> 'Eat Sleep Disappear Repeat' Sign


:lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think Heyman owes a lot of people a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Joke about wrestlers not getting paid coming in 3...2....1



:jericho2


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

rofl it is funny.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Can we just have Heyman sitting in the ring and talking the whole night?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"DON'T TOUCH ME!"*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Heyman's carrying this segment sort of.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Be A Star, Jericho.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jericho angry about $200 from 1995

WWE_Creative-ish will have a field day on Twitter


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

>'defending'


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UM how is Brock a DEFENDING champion when he has not DEFENDED the title in FOUR MONTHS


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't touch me!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

So no Brock tonight?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Please come out Bork :mark:


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Why can't Heyman be the general manager?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Didn't Jericho put his hands in Heyman's pants the last time they were in the ring?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

BROOOOOOOCK LESNARRR


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> UM how is Brock a DEFENDING champion when he has not DEFENDED the title in FOUR MONTHS


Is all you do is complain?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Did Rollins just come up to a semi-pop?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Decent pop for Rollins.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> So no Brock tonight?



Yes, trying there best to make us think not


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Isn't Brock supposed to be here though?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rollins being cheered? Interesting.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's Rollins' farting on a snare drum theme


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Seth has the worst theme in the company. Sucks so much.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They turning Seth? Hope so.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If Seth cashes in and fails


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

₵A$H®;43046785 said:


> Please come out Bork :mark:


:mark:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So where's Lesnar


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Heyman + Rollins. That's a good way to kick of raw


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Never thought id say this but Jericho just fuck off and never come back. You try too hard to be funny and your just a fucking shit promo now


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Seth bout to catch this ass whoopin :maury


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Pop for Rollins... AND YOU SOLD OUT.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Why can't Heyman be a manager for someone who shows up on RAW and SD?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So where's Brock.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

lol pop for the top heel of the company.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

So Rollins still have this generic 'Smackdown Here Comes The Pain' theme song... Oh my God :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Seth has the worst theme in the company. Sucks so much.


Cesaro and his ambulance sirens say hi.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Brock Lesnar as WWE Champion = Dean as US Champion. 

Get it?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Rollins face turn? Or nah?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

You're crowding me, sir :lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hopefully Rollins picks up Jericho on attitude and puts life into this segment


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lesnar needs to come out and beat on Seth, come on man!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Praise Seth Rollinschris.

Love the Nobel chants :haha


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tavernicus said:


> Why can't Heyman be a manager for someone who shows up on RAW and SD?




There's noone interesting enough


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

"sports-entertainer"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Guess Heyman isn't allowed to say "wrestler"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Would be hilarious if Bork destroyed Noble and Mercury.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Jamie Noble chant!!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"I'm not even a sports entertainer" :duck


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't even tell me they are going to further bury Seth by having him cash in and fall tonight or worse lose the MITB to Reigns


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't know what you're talking about Seth. I saw Cena beat like 4 people.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Y2J the perfect metrosexual rolemodel :$


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

The Vigilante


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> Rollins face turn? Or nah?


Thinking nah but looking realistic


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Rollings clamoring for a WM with Sting


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

What's with this Sting and Rollins business?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Seth you haven't won shit in like a year. Get good.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

They're really trying to get "The Vigilante" over. God help us.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Im about to piss myself!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Don't even tell me they are going to further bury Seth by having him cash in and fall tonight or worse lose the MITB to Reigns



I'm afraid I've got some bad news :barrett


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

STOP POPPING FOR REIGNS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:duck @ Brock appearing tonight


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Love they way they promote Sting every single time like he is a medicine for migraine.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Jericho, that scarf looks ridiculous. C'mon....


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

They're really pushing this Vigilante Sting thing huh :deandre


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Jamie Noble chants, hilarious


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Still foreshadowing that Sting/Rollins match. :hmm:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Mercury and Noble :duck


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

20 minute segment for 4 guys to come out to make the tag match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rollins with the most interesting mic work out of he , Jericho and Heyman .


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh god Cena Rollins in the cage


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I like how Seth Rollins keeps Sting and Roman Reigns name in the air, when it will probably be weeks or months before we see them in the ring again.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice insult Seth. NOT.

A coward :ti


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Seth you haven't won shit in like a year. Get good.




What's that thing in his hand?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Oh, Rollins. :lmao


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Why does Reigns feel like the next Cena? :cry I don't want that.

Lol the irony of Rollins saying Cena can't beat him without any help.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Uh-oh, Rollins getting :berried again.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

There's another C-word that John Cena is, Seth...


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Detroit is NWO country


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

DONT DO IT ROLLINS, YOU"RE GONNA GET BURIED AGAIN!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Welp Rollins going to continue to get buried by Cena for a few more weeks fpalm :cena5


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Not tonight :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Hear me out."


*Audio goes out* 


Oh ok.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins is going to be a lot better in his segments without that money in the bank briefcase. I think he will get far more animated when he can use more hand gestures.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

cena has his serious face on.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Boooooooooo....... It's Cena.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

big pop for Cena.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Cena's getting some pops.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They just ruined the start of RAW


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Incoming poop jokes :cena3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who cost Rollins that Survivor Series match? The Vigilante?


----------



## gdfactory (Mar 15, 2013)

That pop for Cena tho


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Reigns pops are still 75% female, 23% pre-teen, and 2% smark.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey look, it's cunt face.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

It's the cunt, only a matter of time really.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

16 min. and nothing accomplished.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

:what?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm Fuck Detroit for popping for this twit.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

God I loath Cena's existence


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Someone please backhand Cena. Just...just do it.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena just buried Rollins hahahahhaa


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rollins calling out Cena, Reigns, and Sting.

He is really looking for that :berried


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Cena is wearing those black jean shorts. Chaingang :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:westbrook5


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh Thanks Cena


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh shut up Cena.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I feel bad that I wear the same color scheme as Cena. Looking at it from the outside i see how ridiculous it looks.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Buried


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Somebody should douse Cena with water before he applies burnage to Rollins.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena with dick and man jokes again.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"You shut your mouth, kid. And go play in the corner with the other kids, the MEN are talking now."

What a dumb line :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Omg that sign- "cena turn heel you douche". That person wins the night.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

VForViper said:


> Why does Reigns feel like the next Cena? :cry I don't want that.
> 
> Lol the irony of Rollins saying Cena can't beat him without any help.


Because he will be


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Uh-oh, Rollins getting :berried again.


Fucking fuck fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Cena talking about being a grown man...while looking like Ronald McDonald.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"The grown men are in the ring right now."

This coming from the guy wearing those loud ass colors?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Incoming poop jokes :cena3



Na Jericho got the awful jokes out the way


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Kek.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Cena shitting on Rollins


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol at Jericho just kind of there


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

God, someone get Cena a comeback book.

He's always talking about testicles and shit. OOOOOH BURN CENA OMG!1!1!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> "You shut your mouth, kid. And go play in the corner with the other kids, the MEN are talking now."
> 
> What a dumb line :lmao


Seriously. It's god awful.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why the hell is Jericho still in the ring? :lmao


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> fpalm Fuck Detroit for popping for this twit.


The Midwest of USA loves John Cena. Its why WWE keeps frequenting these areas.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

um didn't Cena have excuses for losing to rock and brock
:ti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Is it wrong to want Rollins just to level Cena from behind with the briefcase?




kokepepsi said:


> um didn't Cena have excuses for losing to rock and brock
> :ti



And Bryan :heston


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>



:duck :Jordan :henry3


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

John Cena is winning the belt isn't he? fpalm

If he dies I hope Rollins cashes in the very same night!


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Yeah you're dressed like a grown man Cena


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

That guy with the "Cena Turn Heel You Douche" sign...:faint:


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

One fight alright, since only Lesnar will put up a fight and kill Cena.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ugh. Go away you twit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How can a face have that stupid smug look on his face


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Bet a million they'll have Lesnar tapping inside of 12 minutes.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*WAIT WHAT?

CENA HAS BEEN PISSING & MOANING ABOUT SETH ROLLINS!?

ON ABOUT HOW HE'S 'STUPID' ect .. what a clown, move on Cena.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cena sounds like a 12 year old and dresses like a 12 year old. What grown man is he talking about again?


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Cena needs help!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

For fuck sake why does Cena have to go over Rollins tonight in a cage match ? why?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This is Stupid


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

ACTUALLY John, a real man would put other talent over, instead of constantly burying them. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I like how people get angry when others cheer for a wrestler they don't like.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm sorry, but how come Cena keeps becoming the number 1 contender for the title even after he lost to Brock? Give someone else a chance!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh goody a rematch.

I was just begging & praying for a rematch.

I couldn't go on with life if I didn't see another.

I'm screaming for joy.

Just look at my face.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

A 20-minute promo to make a simple re-match.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH YOUR SO FUNNIE CENA!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

D2theLux said:


> ACTUALLY John, a real man would put other talent over, instead of constantly burying them. Shut the fuck up.


post of the f*ckin year


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

They sound like South Park characters.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Why in the hell would WWE book Rollins vs. Cena on TV without hype? 

Wouldn't this hurt the ratings and PPV buyrates? 

Hasn't WWE learned from WCW?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

that was lame how they did that.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

For fucks sake, didn't you bury him enough last night?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Omg that sign- "cena turn heel you douce". That person wins the night.


:lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

RIP Rollins. Cena about to win tonight.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Needs to be Rollins MITB against Cena's numba one contendership, have Rollins win, then have Cena win Rumble, and have Brock/Cena III at WM.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I really don't appreciate Y2J and Cena's friendship


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> I take a Jericho win at WM over anybody


I guess we'll never know if it would have happened now, John Can made sure of that..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone actually think Cena is legit funny? Just curious.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cena/Rollins steel cage :jay


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That steel cage got there fast :troll


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

How convenient, there's a steel cage suspended above the ring!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

SO THEY ACTED AS IF THE STEEL CAGE WASN'T ABOVE THE WHOLE TIME :duck


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that took forever to get to.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

He bores the fcuk out of me


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

And look a magic cage appears.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

More burying, does look it.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Cena/Rollins in a steel cage match is giving me flashbacks to Cena/Ziggler from 2012 where Cena completely buried Ziggler


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Punk dig there, Jericho unk2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the match is in a steel cage and the cage just happens to be over the ring LOL

they don't even try to keep kayfabe anymore


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

they had a cage prepared just in case.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

O wow a steel cage happens to be already set up......


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They just happened to have the cage set up for this spontaneous match, huh?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cena just hasn't buried Rollins enough.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

A steel cage :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Repeat of last night with Reigns coming out in the Cena match or Orton return. Either way, poor Rollins!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh great. Seth gets his ass whipped again.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Steel cage outta nowhere!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

It was nice knowing ya Seth. It's feeding time! :cena5


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lmfao 

Seth just stop......just stop


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, this won't be a good night for fans of Seth Rollins


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Man of Tomorrow said:


> SO THEY ACTED AS IF THE STEEL CAGE WASN'T ABOVE THE WHOLE TIME :duck


sshh no spoilers


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Jericho Rollins would be pretty great


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Punk dig there, Jericho unk2


:lmao Just noticed that.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I don't know why I continue to watch this crap


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Lesnar to destroy Cena inside the cage :mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Jericho says he always has an agenda. unk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Seth quickly showing the weakness in his mic skills.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

LOL this is... Something else...

Commercial break please :lol


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Or they could actually make it interesting & have Rollins put up his Briefcase for Cena's contender spot.*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

You couldn't even beat the janitor.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Heyman is loving it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jericho has an "agenda" unk2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jericho vs Heyman, Yup Brock is back tonight


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I actually forgot Heyman was out there.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Awww stop picking on Heyman you guys!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

this is the segment that never endsssssssss
it goes on and on my friends


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> I'm sorry, but how come Cena keeps becoming the number 1 contender for the title even after he lost to Brock? Give someone else a chance!


Because John Cena is the only superstar remaining to grab the brass rings of success. :vince$


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

JERICHO VS LESNAR? :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This is so bad and awesome at the same time :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Paul in the back like :heyman5


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bet you (not really) that Jericho vs. Heyman ends with Lesnar F-5ing Jericho, giving Heyman the win


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggler and Wyatt were the last two heels, with two lackeys each, to wrestle Cena in a cage match.


.....It didn't end too well for either of them, good luck Rollins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This segment is still going.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

They're really stretching this segment. All they really did was book 2 matches for tonight and they've already eaten up over 20 minutes. Jesus.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Please god save us RKO


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Steel Cage. Did NOT see that coming hh

What a wonderful way of showing NXT who's the boss kay


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

He's not a.... he's not a....


JUST CALL HIM A WRESTLER YOU STUPID IDIOT. DO YOU REALLY THINK HVINCE WILL GET PISSED IF SAY WRESTLER?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Z. Kusano said:


> Jericho has an "agenda" unk2


hahahahaha yes Shots fired


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

They just fucking jumped the shark

WHO THE FUCK IS BOOKING THIS FUCKING SHIT
HOLY FUCK


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rather see Y2J vs Heyman than Y2J vs Fancrapgo


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Seth Rollins is not a man for complaining about his loss. 

But our face GM is currently challenging a manager to a fight.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank god Brock is gonna destroy Jericho


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jericho about to get borked tonight.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lesnar whooping Jericho's ass confirmed.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:cena5


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I hope Brock F5's the fuck out of Y2Jackass tonight


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like we have our Brock Lesnar destruction of Y2J segment all set up.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lesnar will attack Jericho tonight


----------



## gdfactory (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like Brock will end Y2J's career tonight.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Please don't put Heyman in a match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heyman: Just for the record, I think you can beat Paul Heyman too :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here we go, NO DQ match with Lesnar destroying Jericho and Heyman getting the pin


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Paul's about the only face in this segment.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

BROCK pls :mark:


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Brock confirmed !!!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

They set up the main event, which already took long enough, and they're still fucking talking? fpalm

and Jericho vs. Heyman? it took 23 minutes to set up this bullshit? are you fucking kidding


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Jericho vs. Heyman in a: Who can run a promotion to the ground the fastest match


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Paul Heyman made that entire segment with his little part. He should seriously star in something on Broadway.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Lesnar to attack Jericho.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bork Laser is coming!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Brock return?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

So Cena isn't getting F5'd tonight? God damn it....


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

dylster88 said:


> Bet you (not really) that Jericho vs. Heyman ends with Lesnar F-5ing Jericho, giving Heyman the win


Really? What was your first clue :lol


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

All set up for a Borking and a burying tonights RAW.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Jericho, why?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

gdfactory said:


> Looks like Brock will end Y2J's career tonight.


Jericho man I hate it had to be him.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Jericho/Heyman will be match of the night.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Because John Cena is the only superstar remaining to grab the brass rings of success. :vince$


....sigh. Well Vince does seem to like Bray. Hell I would even give him a chance, just to freshen things up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

As a manager/agent, isn't Paul Heyman employed by his client and NOT by the WWE? 

I'm sorry. I just want my kayfabe to make sense.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I love the heyman-rollins interaction in the background.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Jericho and Rock are so watered down in this PG era it's sad.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The general manager wants people to vote on WWE App for match stip. :chan


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome! Brock tonight!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> Lesnar whooping Jericho's ass confirmed.


:durant3


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Wrong. We all know Cena will come out and save Jericho


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, I return when Paul vs Y2J happens. Right now. MNF. LATER!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

sum laf lol.  voted for a street fight for the shits and giggles.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

inb4 Lesnar destroys Jericho.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

So I guess Lesnar's here tonight?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I have no desire to watch Seth Rollins be made to look like a fucking fool again. Fuck this show.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Bork :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I feel like they've been having a promo start Raw since 1998. Really need to mix up some more, have a match start Raw for once or something.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

jericho's demeanor is so douchy. it's hard to like the guy as a babyface


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena really setting the tone there after his "pep talk" to the locker room unk2


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

It'll be fun to see Lesnar kick Jericho's ass.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lesnar will save Heyman, don't worry, not quite what showing destroying Jericho does but that's what'll happen.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins still have to work on his mic skills. He was good until the last 3 minutes which went to shambles.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Well Y2J's getting Borked tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

24 minutes to set that up lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here are the Jericho/Heyman options for tonight:

- Extreme Rules
- No Holds Barred
- Street Fight

So many choices :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

dylster88 said:


> Bet you (not really) that Jericho vs. Heyman ends with Lesnar F-5ing Jericho, giving Heyman the win


How unfair of the other cities to not get Brock Lesnar but he surprisingly shows up at Detroit. 


Although if ask me and Stone Cold :austin it's all bullshit. 

When in the Attitude Era top stars wrestled every monday night, plus house shows, sunday night heat and smackdown! 

Why do Brock Lesnar and Sting get to appear once in a blue moon Vince. :vince3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> *I feel like they've been having a promo start Raw since 1998.* Really need to mix up some more, have a match start Raw for once or something.


They have. They did it off and on starting in mid 1997, too.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Actually I'm calling a Cena, Roman Reigns, Lesnar confrontation


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly remove Cena's bit and that opening segment was enjoyable as fuck.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here are the Jericho/Heyman options for tonight:

- Extreme Rules
- No Holds Barred
- Street Fight

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Here are the Jericho/Heyman options for tonight:
> 
> - Extreme Rules
> - No Holds Barred
> ...


Seriously??? That's the same fucking match!
I want a refund.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol IWC bashing Bork for how bad he is everyone wants him to go away... marking just with the thought of Lesnar on RAW.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> jericho's demeanor is so douchy. it's hard to like the guy as a babyface


Jericho was always a better heel


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Better opening segment than a pure 25 minute Cena monologue...now time for WWE to make up with some mega commercial interruptions -_-


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The first time moment between Brock/Y2J.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Here are the Jericho/Heyman options for tonight:
> 
> - Extreme Rules
> - No Holds Barred
> ...


Decisions,Decisions,Decisions. Which No-DQ match is better.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

"Oh my, I can't believe Heyman is going to face Jericho tonight. Can't wait to see him get his ass kicked. It's not like he has anyone to help him out or anything"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TommyRich said:


> Actually I'm calling a Cena, Roman Reigns, Lesnar confrontation



With Reigns getting to look strong :vince


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

xNECROx said:


> Better opening segment than a pure 25 minute Cena monologue...now time for WWE to make up with some mega commercial interruptions -_-


COMMERCIALMANIA! :vince$


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

kariverson said:


> Lol IWC bashing Bork for how bad he is everyone wants him to go away... marking just with the thought of Lesnar on RAW.


I think a majority of the marking is for the belt, lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Here are the Jericho/Heyman options for tonight:
> 
> - Extreme Rules
> - No Holds Barred
> ...


Same damn match.
It's the same damn match.
Different town, different show
Same damn match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Here are the Jericho/Heyman options for tonight:
> 
> - Extreme Rules
> - No Holds Barred
> ...


Its not like the fans vote matter anyways.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol @ the match stip for Jericho/Heyman being the same damn match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Remember when they started Raw off with a WWF title match between Jericho and HHH? Something like that needs to happen again. Start the show off with a WWE world title match.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Highlight reel with Rusev and Lana cancelled?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

THOSE ARE THE SAME FUCKING MATCHES


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Um...all of those matches are the same thing.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Solf said:


> Rollins still have to work on his mic skills. He was good until the last 3 minutes which went to shambles.


Last 3 mins was by design, thought he was great. He's really improving on the mic, the last 2 weeks especially. He's held his own amidst a storm of lame ass Cena jokes.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

25 minutes no commercials? Serious? How privileged we are.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ziggles!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

3 types of matches for Lesnar to interfere in.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

extreme rules is an option? the father of extreme is somehow gonna win


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A, B and C are the fucking same :chan


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

HAHAHA... Big Show jobber entrance


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I will guess Hayman is not going to wrestle tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That guy with the Kill Steen Kill shirt got quite a bit of airtime there.

Oh and on the poll I voted "All of the above"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ziggler pop!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

They fucking did it again with the same match bullshit.

Do they even think!?!?!?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Remember when they started Raw off with a WWF title match between Jericho and HHH? Something like that needs to happen again. Start the show off with a WWE world title match.


That match "never happened."

:HHH2

It was awesome, though. Agreed.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

How awesome does Zig look with that belt back tho?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This crowd is awesome :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:ziggler2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

What in the world is Rowan's theme LOL!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Dolph!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Match starts, commercial break incoming.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

At least Ziggler gets an entrance. And no Big Show in the main-event. :dance2


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

I wish I had slept through this. Fml


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler aka the only midcarder not buried this past PPV.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

How ironic: Luke Harper looks like Daniel Day-Lewis;yet he does not possess a Slammy


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh yay! Tag Team Matches made from last night's PPV! 

That isn't lazy or anything!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao All the choices for the Y2J/Heyman match are the same thing! Creative at their best tonight!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Digging Zigs boots.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Slow


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Vince insulting our intelligence again with them stips, I don't even .. *


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Only Ziggler gets the intro!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

dylster88 said:


> How ironic: Luke Harper looks like Daniel Day-Lewis;yet he does not possess a Slammy


:clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT :hbk2 mention.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Only thing im looking forward to is seeing BORK kick the shit out of Jericho


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ziggs is on fire right now. Push him to the moon...he's ready.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I s2g if we have Swagger/Rusev fpalm we do not need 60 predictable ass rematches, plz.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Christ, Big Show retire already. Take Jerry lawler with you.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah this RAW is already bad. Useless match right here.


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

big show gets a jobber entrance hahahaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Well at least no one can complain about the WWE rigging the polls?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Commercials, woo.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I s2g if we have Swagger/Rusev fpalm we do not need 60 predictable ass rematches, plz.


Raw is rematches


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

And break.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Harper only has a bandage wrapped around his arm... Didn't we see it flopping around like putty after that spill he took last night?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

:ziggler2 :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

We just had a fricking ad break


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ziggler with the usual selling to death of every fucking movement


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Are we gonna get a Show/Ziggler feud for the IC title? :deandre

Keep Ziggler away from that momentum-killing goof plz.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wasn't there literally just a commercial break?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

30 minute poorly written segment 

takes commercial during match

That defines today's WWE


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

More fucking boring tag-team matches.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gotta love those commercials.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Ok, enough of this crap for me I'm setting the DVR (just to see Brock) and watching Monday night football


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Ziggs is on fire right now. Push him to the moon...he's ready.


Looks like he may be returning to midcarder mixup tag matches as his spot on Raw now tho. 

Over as ever tho.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Welp, dinner time:bored


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Jericho was always a better heel


in 2008/2009/2010 he was on top of his game. best heel in the company, even with plenty of competition like punk, jbl, even orton(i never liked orton but he was ocnsidered by many to be a great heel). "do you understand what i'm saying to you right now?" is one of the most underrated catchphrases of all time. but yea, as a babyface, no go, pull the plug.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

John Cena is always #1 contender, voice over guy.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

MEMS said:


> Ziggs is on fire right now. Push him to the moon...he's ready.


mostly likely he'lll take Shame's position, top midcarder, no main event push. He'll be unbeatable for a while, or lose very few matches.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Tag Team match playas! THE UNDERTAKAH!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I AM Glacier said:


>


Did this happen tonight on the WWE Superstars taping?

Awesome mobile photograph!



Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> This crowd is awesome :lmao



He has to go to TNA first, before the heel change to work. 



Batista and Randy Orton will be there too as the New Outsiders, and Cena would eventually be revealed as the 3rd man!


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

I AM Glacier said:


> 30 minute poorly written segment
> 
> takes commercial during match
> 
> That defines today's WWE


That video in your sig also defines WWE; no creativity and stupid jokes


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> Looks like he may be returning to midcarder mixup tag matches as his spot on Raw now tho.
> 
> Over as ever tho.


Its just the standard tag team match that they do after every PPV on Raw, it really doesn't mean anything because they never actually built any storyline or character progression to help further the feud between these wrestlers.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> in 2008/2009/2010 he was on top of his game. best heel in the company, even with plenty of competition like punk, jbl, even orton(i never liked orton but he was ocnsidered by many to be a great heel). "do you understand what i'm saying to you right now?" is one of the most underrated catchphrases of all time. but yea, as a babyface, no go, pull the plug.


NOt to mention his heel work in WCW was pure gold when they let him say what ever he wanted.
That Milenko feud was great.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

More commercials! More! :vince$


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Are there less ads when Cena is in the ring?


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ziggler would get brutalized by Brock. I hope we see Brock vs Ziggler in a cage. Ziggler flopping around like a duck


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Did this happen tonight on the WWE Superstars taping?!


I'd lick every inch of that asshole


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Its just the standard tag team match that they do after every PPV on Raw, it really doesn't mean anything because they never actually built any storyline or character progression to help further the feud between these wrestlers.


Usually they do that with members of midcard feuds essentially every Raw b/c they're too lazy to do something creative and build feuds.

Hopefully this isn't the last time these guys will appear on Raw tonight.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The only thing WWE kayfabes is Twitter ffs

"No.1 worldwide" Utter crap


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tavernicus said:


> Are there less ads when Cena is in the ring?


Isn't Cena just one big merch ad anyway?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Man, this Big SHow kid s going places. I think he's the future of this business.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why can't they just call him Sting


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Dolph's home town of Cleveland???? Wait wtf?

He's not from Hollywood, Florida anymore?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The hell was that?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Tavernicus said:


> Are there less ads when Cena is in the ring?


Probably, because he's a human billboard


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Saw this tag team match discussed ahead of time on the Preshow on the network and cringed. Nothing is ever resolved at PPVs and just are rehashed in tag-team moshups (how many 6 man tags did we see of Ryback/Dolph/Rowen Harper/Show/Kane?) And its almost always Dolph getting beat on until he makes a tag or outside interference comes on a pinfall.. I have nothing against tag team matches but its nice with actual tag-teams not just lazy banquet-tv dinner style portions of different rivals. I'd rather watch most 1v1 with significant results(Ie feuds resolve,stories progress)..these tag teams are just fillers ...


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Rowan is awkward as fuck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> why can't they just call him Sting


Because they have to "WWE him up." IE, give him a corny ass nickname and make him look like a cartoon character.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why do Rowan & Harper hate each other now? WHY?! GIVE ME ANSWERS DAMN IT!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rowan is _Big Red_
He has nothing on Booga Red :taker


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh god, Rowan is in the ring. Let's see how many times they can say "big red" in a 10 second span.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Huge elbow by Luke Harper


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Just call him Sting FFS.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And Rowan loses again.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Man, this Big SHow kid s going places. I think he's the future of this business.


Giant, solid worker, good talker, iron clad contact he's gotta be the future


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy Shit! It has taken chair shots to take down Big Show; yet all Harper needed was a kick.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Well that was anti-climatic.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Why do they keep putting Show over Rowan? What's the benefit?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you fucking kidding me, they have the big show get the pin AGAIN on Rowen.

Why are they jobbing out Rowen fFS


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rowan is buried


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big show winning over Rowan twice in 2 nights?! Wtf....


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME? ROWAN'S CAREER HASN'T EVEN STARTED AND THIS IS WHAT HE GETS?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

what was the point of that?


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Man Big Show sure loves to put over younger talent.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why does Big Show still always stand tall


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Big Show, seriously?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> The only thing WWE kayfabes is Twitter ffs
> 
> "No.1 worldwide" Utter crap


Well since our Nielsen ratings went to the shitter, we had to find new avenues that show that our sports-entertainment brand is number #1 :vince3


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

LOLBIGSHOWWINS


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Seriously it feels like I'm listening to 9 year old kids on commentary, it's fuckin embarrassing.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Show going over again :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Serious why is he losing to Show?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

That silence during the replays! Silence is golden.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Jesus, what kind of info does The Big Show have on Vince that means he has to win all the fucking time.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

You see...the K.O. just seems like that move that would just end it all immediately. 

Why even have a move set when you have a fucking punch that knocks the opponent out like that?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WHY THE FUCK IS THE BIG SHOW GETTING CLEAN PINS ON RAW IN 2014.

OVER A YOUNG SUPERSTAR NO LESS. WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice win for Show, about time they started pushing their young talent. :rudy


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Big Show keeps winning because he will be fed :reigns


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Raw was so fucking watchable with no commentary


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Why do Rowan & Harper hate each other now? WHY?! GIVE ME ANSWERS DAMN IT!!!


*BECAUSE REASONS!!!!*


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Fuck yeah big show!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Show and Cena. Booking wise, two huge cancers that have got to be removed.


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

Having Rowan job to Big Show two nights in a row just as Rowan starts to get over... typical WWE.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE
Just
Die...


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Why is big show booked so strong? Who is gonna get the rub to?

Reings maybe? Is that why?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

again? are we for real here? 

also Ziggles, i'm starting to really love you, you crazy motherfucker.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

WWE gonna WWE.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Why is Big Show winning ever?


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks like they're setting Big Show up for Reigns at the expense of Rowan


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

Did that match progress any of those feuds?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Faaaan-daaan-gooooo


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Fandango into trannies now?! :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So are these two going to wrestle again?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

oh god jericho is still working to get fandango over


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

She's ugly and he is a joke, power couple right there.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME? ROWAN'S CAREER HASN'T EVEN STARTED AND THIS IS WHAT HE GETS?


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Fandango might have the absolute worst gimmick ever.

_might_


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Imagine if Fandango sang Christmas Tunes: Fa-Da-Da-Da-Da-Da-Da-Dango


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

So I have to sit through a 23-minute opening promo with Jericho, a Highlight Reel segment AND a match with Heyman? Christ. fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Dawnbreaker said:


> Man Big Show sure loves to put over younger talent.


He's going to. Big Show has to look good so he can then put over Reigns.

"GOTTA MAKE HIM LOOK STRONG" :vince5


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> Usually they do that with members of midcard feuds essentially every Raw b/c they're too lazy to do something creative and build feuds.
> 
> Hopefully this isn't the last time these guys will appear on Raw tonight.


Hell why did this match even happen, the WWE just doesn't explain why most of the shit that happens and just assumes that we will be fine with that. Hell why didn't they do a quick backstage segment, Big Show and Harper could of beaten down Ziggler/Rowan to set up the match.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

So the Big Show pins Rowan twice in less than 24 hours? Wow, great way to throw a younger guy under the bus like that


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

HollywoodCleveland said:


> Did that match progress any of those feuds?


Is anyone in that match even still feuding with each other? Definition of a filler match.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Fandango is one great looking dude. I'm not gay, but if I was a woman I'd dance all over his face, if you catch my drift


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> Nice win for Show, about time they started pushing their young talent. :rudy


Show vs Brock at WM is match we want to see :mark:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

"Dance on your face" pretty good


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

₵A$H®;43050849 said:


> Fandango into trannies now?! :lol


:lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Vince M..... whoops Chris Jericho is acting like a grandpa. 


Calling Fandango junior.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Are you fucking kidding me, they have the big show get the pin AGAIN on Rowen.
> 
> Why are they jobbing out Rowen fFS


There can be only one Big Red....


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I know Fandango will interfere in Jerico's match tonight.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

4 Jericho appearances confirmed, 2 so far :vince$


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


>


LOL!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't understand what WWE's angle is rebranding Fandango with a ******.

Is this some kind of social commentary acceptance shit I'm not getting?


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> So I have to sit through a 23-minute opening promo with Jericho, a Highlight Reel segment AND a match with Heyman? Christ. fpalm


Welcome to Raw is Jericho. Literally.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Has Jericho turned heel and we haven't noticed? First up he's fighting Paul E later, and now he's threatening people backstage


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> "Dance on your face" pretty good


:lol


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Burying new talent? Now all Big Show needs is the jorts, and wrist bands.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

HollywoodCleveland said:


> Welcome to Raw is Jericho. Literally.



:HA :HA :HA :HA :HA Your fucking sig pic.


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

₵A$H®;43051041 said:


> LOL!


I hope Jeremy Hill tears his quad.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rowan took the pin again :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What exactly is the point of Fandango these days? They should have ended that gimmick ages ago.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hope New Day is next!
:dance


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

NXT takeover reminded me why I fell in love with pro-wrestling in the first place. 


RAW makes me wonder why I even bother watching it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't get this World of Warcraft thing. Preorder and instantly go to level 90?

BUY THE GAME ALREADY BEATEN :vince5


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Hell why did this match even happen, the WWE just doesn't explain why most of the shit that happens and just assumes that we will be fine with that. Hell why didn't they do a quick backstage segment, Big Show and Harper could of beaten down Ziggler/Rowan to set up the match.


I just wish they would do something more than random combos os tag and singles matches to build midcard feuds. Have some segments, some promos, etc to explain the heat.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Has Jericho turned heel and we haven't noticed? First up he's fighting Paul E later, and now he's threatening people backstage


Thee's a wormhole to 2008 somewhere backstage


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Show victory, must be Christmas


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA Your fucking sig pic.


Glad you like it cuh


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> WHY THE FUCK IS THE BIG SHOW GETTING CLEAN PINS ON RAW IN 2014.
> 
> OVER A YOUNG SUPERSTAR NO LESS. WHAT THE FUCK.


Not watching tonight, but it sounds like good old WWE logic. I could understand if they were building this into something. But I doubt it.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Funniest thing Lawler has said for year.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I AM Glacier said:


> I don't understand what WWE's angle is rebranding Fandango with a ******.
> 
> Is this some kind of social commentary acceptance shit I'm not getting?


That's not a ******. 

Now Sammy, if you remember her. The broad Chyna brought in during her faux relationship with Mark Henry. She was a man!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Big Show victory, must be Christmas


:lol


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cole is so enthused that Ambrose nearly blew his face off


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

I like Johnny Curtis personally. Fair play to him for making the most of what he's given.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Ok, lets fast forward through all the crap to Mizdow.

I DEMAND MIZDOW!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Thee's a wormhole to 2008 somewhere backstage


Shouldn't he punch Rosa by 'accident' then :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> NXT takeover reminded me why I fell in love with pro-wrestling in the first place.
> 
> 
> RAW makes me wonder why I even bother watching it.


its because NXT is wrestling and WWE is a cartoon


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

With a ...........shocking ending :cole


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

HollywoodCleveland said:


> I hope Jeremy Hill tears his quad.


LMAO!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So basically Bray beat Dean via babyface stupidity.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> I just wish they would do something more than random combos os tag and singles matches to build midcard feuds. Have some segments, some promos, etc to explain the heat.


They did it in the AE/RAE but for whatever reason they can't seem to do that.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

dylster88 said:


> Cole is so enthused that Ambrose nearly blew his face off


:cole


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The New Day


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So no Dean tonight? :reigns


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh man, this group could be so much more if they turned serious heels


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> So I have to sit through a 23-minute opening promo with Jericho, a Highlight Reel segment AND a match with Heyman? Christ. fpalm


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh great they're not even on the show tonight. Welp, guess I'm out


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

New Day :dance:dance:dance


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Another fucking rematch fpalm


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey. New Day guys can actually speak.


Droppin' Bars even.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

shuck and jive time 

Only a matter of time before they're sponsored by KFC


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

So we're 45 minutes in, one irrelevant cage match has been made, jericho vs heyman has been set up, Ziggler comes off big win with momentum which is immediately crushed in irrelevant tag team match and Big Show is going over up and coming talent in 2014. Garbage.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh no..New Day ..I bet they shout New Day! a lot and shuck and jive..I said!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

These cunts are shit.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Sista Renae :lmao

Why are they redoing the same match they just did last night?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

No Ambrose or Wyatt tonight fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

New Day sucks!

New Day sucks!

New Day sucks!





Come on you all. Don't eat this goodie goodie garbage up. You should be rejecting this. Just as we rejected Rocky Maivia.


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

D2theLux said:


> Ok, lets fast forward through all the crap to Mizdow.
> 
> I DEMAND MIZDOW!


You want Miz Now?!!?!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

So Ambrose vs Wyatt main events TLC and neither is on the next Raw.

I don't get WWE sometimes. I hate when Xavier Woods says "I saaaaaaaaid!".


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please let this just be a parody, and they're actually a new NOD


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:dance


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

this is so fucking stupid


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why is Kofi grabbing his crotch?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

First live Smackdown since 2012.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

No Ambrose tonight? Ugh... Long night ahead.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

What is this gimmick?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what the fuck is this


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF
why does Vince and Dunn think this shit is good?
UGH


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

To bad the WWE is afraid of the "dark" Kofi


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:Jordan


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMAO THIS IS SO BAD


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I want to like the New Day, but...they're ruining it for me.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bellas vs Fox and Nattie No piage. Eff this company


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

this group is turning heel, right?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Kofi, get your hand off your crotch.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy shit, this is like that "Rap battle parody" video

"We ain't afraid......OF DA DARK"

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Preach it, New Day.

EDIT: Fuck you Cole :lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

New Day suck so fucking much. I feel sorry for all three guys being forced into such a cringeworthy gimmick


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Where's that Brazers logo


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Big E and The New Day fucking suck beyond belief.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*OH MY BROTHER! TESTIFY!*​


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> what the fuck is this


:ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Raw is Rematches! Seriously, why get the Network to watch the ppvs when we can just watch the same matches the next night on Raw?


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Somebody shoot me


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

A clean win by Big Show. The fuck are we still dong seeing Big Show get pushes in 2014.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

A fucking Divas tag match. Save me pls


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I am disappoint.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Even Renee is embarrassed.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

NIKKI BELLA :HHH2
IS best for business


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kofi remembering the MSG boom drop on Orton?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The sisters are friends again! For some reason!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Through the first 47 minutes, Jericho's been on screen about 25 minutes of that.

Talk about overexposure.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Eat 
sleep
tag team match
repeat...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

am I imagining there being more ads this week?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh great. A Divas match. Probably a 6 minute botchfest.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Big Michael Cole fake laugh -"(HAHAHA) I LOVE THE NEW DAY THEY'RE SO POSITIVE!"

gg


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

And im gone...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey look the Bellas got interrupted by The Commercial break


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Please let this just be a parody, and they're actually a new NOD


Lets all pray to our deity of choice.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

DO IT FOR THE DAY AH AIN'T GON' DO IT


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:Jordan Damn New Day. I cannot deal.

Let's seee, Bellas vs some random diva tag team?


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

I had to mute it during their promo. I got too embarrassed for them.


----------



## Rockysays (Apr 21, 2012)

Surely they're doing this on purpose
jericho v heyman
stupid new day segment
that big idiot getting another clean pin on a young superstar
and now the stupid fucking bella twins?
FUCK YOU WWE


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*JBL: Look Maggle, it's Big Black & the ***** twins, ahaha I love these guys!*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> Through the first 47 minutes, Jericho's been on screen about 25 minutes of that.
> 
> Talk about overexposure.


Better than Cena.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> Please let this just be a parody, and they're actually a new NOD


Isn't that what they were introduced as back in the Summer.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Even Renee is embarrassed.


:lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kennedyowns said:


> this group is turning heel, right?


They won't turn heel if the fans, (sorry Vince) the wwe universe won't outright reject them.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Cringed worse than REigns promo last night. Jesus.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> A clean win by Big Show. The fuck are we still dong seeing Big Show get pushes in 2014.



Big Show has to look strong, so when they feed him to Reigns it makes Reigns look strong


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So far:

24 minutes of horrible talking with no progression of anything.

Rematches formed into tag match.

Told us 2 of the most entertaining guys in Dean and Bray won't be on.

Racism.

Bellas.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

New day gives black people a bad name


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did they ever explain why the Bellas are together again? Or are they hoping we forgot that Nikki said she hoped her sister died in the womb?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm kind of glad WWE is going into filler mood soon because of Christmas. I don't know how much I can take anyway.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *JBL: Look Maggle, it's Big Black & the ***** twins, ahaha I love these guys!*


Ahahhaa. Oh JBL.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Hey look the Bellas got interrupted by The Commercial break


Hopefully whatever match was coming up ends on the WWE App a la Kofi vs Cesaro.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

a new day proving that its all but impossible to give a black stable a good gimmick in the wwwe


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> The sisters are friends again! For some reason!


Its that damn 2008 wormhole again


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

LigerJ81 said:


> Hey look the Bellas got interrupted by The Commercial break



Best Commercial Break Ever!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Big E preaching is unintentional hilarity.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

So basically they are setting up for Fandango to interrupt the Jericho vs. Heyman match (if that match even starts) and then Jericho will take back the Slammy. Did I predict that right? Come on WWE...

Oh and now a Divas match that shows the Bella twins magically back together with the only explanation that "blood is thicker than water and you don't mess with my sister".


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Kennedyowns said:


> this group is turning heel, right?


Eventually.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Eat
> sleep
> tag team match
> repeat...


Yep, and people wonder why good tag team wrestling is dead. It's because nearly every damn match on the show is a tag match.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I BROKE WITH MY EX GIRL.

HERE'S HER NUMBER

SIKE!!


WE AIN'T AFRAID OF THE DARK



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nikki may be terrible but fuck if her body isn't amazing


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat TD promo tho


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

This Total Divas commercial is fantastic.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Korvin said:


> So basically they are setting up for Fandango to interrupt the Jericho vs. Heyman match (if that match even starts) and then Jericho will take back the Slammy. Did I predict that right? Come on WWE...


I want to say then Brock comes in and kicks everyone's ass, but maybe I'm jut being hopeful.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So far:
> 
> 24 minutes of horrible talking with no progression of anything.
> 
> ...


Save us NXT


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey, at least Tyson is out there for some entertainment 

:fact


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Big Show has to look strong, so when they feed him to Reigns it makes Reigns look strong


Oh of course gotta make Reigns look strong


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Alicia and Big Show should form a New tag team


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wasn't Alicia a heel teaming with Paige? Fuck it, I know if I put any thought into it it'd make my head hurt.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I hate the Bellas screaming "Nikkkkkki" and other shit


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Natalya is so nice and thick :lenny

Nikki is nice as well, those thighs and ass :lenny


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh Michael Cole...


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Can someone explain to me why Bellas music plays even after the other person is out there? Do they just cut off their music and start playing Bellas again or? :confused


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> I want to say then Brock comes in and kicks everyone's ass, but maybe I'm jut being hopeful.


Pretty much Brock throwing dudes around might be the only thing that can save this show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Cole just call Natalya Kidd's husband? 

Fuck you Cole!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Hey, at least Tyson is out there for some entertainment
> 
> :fact


:lmao Fucking love that smiley


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Tyson's husband Natalya :cole


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So far:
> 
> 24 minutes of horrible talking with no progression of anything.
> 
> ...


Vintage McMahon! :cole


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Shut up Brie you fucking cow.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> Wasn't Alicia a heel teaming with Paige? Fuck it, I know if I put any thought into it it'd make my head hurt.


Paige betrayed her and attacked her after she lost her diva's championship? :draper2


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> Did they ever explain why the Bellas are together again? Or are they hoping we forgot that Nikki said she hoped her sister died in the womb?


Didn't they give some half assed answer on the PPV last night something along the lines of "We're Family"


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

No Paige? Music break. Bush: "Comedown" playing right now.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> Wasn't Alicia a heel teaming with Paige? Fuck it, I know if I put any thought into it it'd make my head hurt.


Yeah man just don't think about it


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Fucking Cole :lol

Tyson needs to come out with a cat tail next week.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Alicia Fox randomly a face


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Alicia Fox is so good :banderas


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I ashamed that the Bellas couldn't reject their twin DNA and couldn't resist not going their separate ways in working. 



Bella Twins is played out. Nikki would have been a much better bootystair as a solo star. 


The same for Brie.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Horrible 2 days for Cole.

First his shitty flop last night and now Tyson's husband.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nattie needs to win so Tyson celebrates :fact


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Did Cole just call Natalya Kidd's husband?
> 
> Fuck you Cole!


:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So the sister feud just forgotten


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Woah they gave Natalya a win on Raw no way?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

6 minutes. Told ya.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

lmao Tyson Kidd is awesome


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Tyson :maury


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Brie is such a jobber these days lol


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

WRONG thread ... sorry.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Oh god they're going to do this.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Not Tyson consoling Nikki :haha don't do this WWE.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Ew. Nasty Nat on my screen and doing her shitty, godawful sharpshooter and gets the win... Now her rip off theme music.


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

I'd put my P all up in Alicia Fox's V.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How does Nat not know Tyson was distracting Nikki?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Tyson and Nikki are friend Cole that all


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tyson's hilarious.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Where is Paige's hot ass at?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gotta say, Bellas have improved their timing and match flow by a lot


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

All of those match options are basically the same thing. 

Fuck you WWE.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

this company fpalm.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

We get to choose from the same matches! :mark:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Worst new faction 2014: THE NEW DAY


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Paige betrayed her and attacked her after she lost her diva's championship? :draper2


Must've missed that riveting segment.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Is there even a difference between each match type?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Wait. Isn't Kidd in a tag team with Cesaro? Where's Cesaro?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

No one wants to buy or watch your shitty straight to dvd larry the cable movie, WWE.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Snapdragon said:


> Alicia Fox randomly a face



The divas division is full of "random" changes, best not to think about it


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Heyman hasn't even done anything to Jericho, why the fuck is this match happening?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rusev to dump the US title for a European title that lacks a Russian or even Bulgarian flag for 0 reasons. :maury


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Tyson vs John Cena


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

2015 THE YEAR OF TYSON KIDD


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Why does WWE sponsor their own game?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Time for dat European Champ!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I hope its No Holds Barred :mark:

:lmao


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

What was the point of that match? :confused


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I have better shit to do than watch this RAW. 
Only problem is, it's all work and chores. (N)


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I actually kinda miss Paige. She made the division watchable even though she was booked like crap.


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

Batz said:


> Why does WWE sponsor their own game?


Why wouldn't they?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Yay, another Taken movie, because the 2nd wasn't bad enough


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"Hey Nikki, what are the :fact's of that body?"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Rusev to dump the US title for a European title that lacks a Russian or even Bulgarian flag for 0 reasons. :maury


:bryanlol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> Heyman hasn't even done anything to Jericho, why the fuck is this match happening?



Heyman still owes Jericho $200 from his ECW days :jericho2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

'his husband, natalya'.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Me want Paige vs Emma


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I'm pretty sure I have better shit to do than watch this RAW.
> Only problem is, it's all work and chores. (N)


I'd rather scrub a shit stained toilet than watch Raw myself, too bad it's sparkling clean at the mo.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

checkcola said:


> I'm kind of glad WWE is going into filler mood soon because of Christmas. I don't know how much I can take anyway.


It's not just for christmas. It's all year round but make sure to get that WWE Network !


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

What I don't understand is how Tyson never really got over because he had no character, and now that he has an awesome gimmick, they bring him back up, but they don't give him mic time! What the hell is that about?


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

So fucking done with these long boring advert filled shit shows.. Thursday and NXT can't come fast enough!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

VForViper said:


> What was the point of that match? :confused


To tell us Alicia Fox is face again obviously.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

HollywoodCleveland said:


> Why wouldn't they?


Because sponsoring your own product is redundant.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Heyman still owes Jericho $200 from his ECW days :jericho2


Love Heyman, but I wouldn't be surprised if that were actually true.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I so wish to see Paige's little pale ass right now, instead of this chit.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Neville is fucked. As a matter of fact, everyone from NXT that gets called up is fucked.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

What is the point of these fucking tag matches?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> "Hey Nikki, what are the :fact's of that body?"


:lol


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Smackdown this week looks a lot better than this Raw.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> What I don't understand is how Tyson never really got over because he had no character, and now that he has an awesome gimmick, they bring him back up, but they don't give him mic time! What the hell is that about?


It's about WWE being WWE.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He returns Live on Smackdown


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Geeze I wonder if Jericho will ever get his money.

What the fuck was the point of that?!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SideTableDrawer said:


> I'd rather scrub a shit stained toilet than watch Raw myself, too bad it's sparkling clean at the mo.


Isn't Raw a shit stained toilet?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Would've marked if the crowd said "NO!"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for the European Title to return for no reason at all :heston


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Y2J man, you look ridiculous. Dress your age old man.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Still in hour one. Jericho will end this with 27 minutes on screen in the 60-minute first hour. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PLEASE don't have Reigns come out and challenge Rusev .


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wait. Ambrose, Wyatt and now Reigns isn't here? Is that why they're giving Jericho so much screentime? 

We got this, Lesnar's attack on Jericho and the Cena/Rollins rematch. Plus a bunch of fillers and rematches from yesterday. Raw's over. It's a wrap.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Time for the European Title to return for no reason at all :heston


Seriously how the fuck does this benefit anyone? :wall

Edit: Did Cole say pass out? :what


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Well fuck, Dean, Bray, and Roman all advertised for Smackdown. Saving all the good shit for a LIVE episode of Smackdown, huh?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

virus21 said:


> Isn't Raw a shit stained toilet?


Raw is a port a potty that doesn't flush.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Proof that Rusev only owns one pair of shorts and nothing else.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

LKRocks said:


> Y2J man, you look ridiculous. Dress your age old man.


What your not fond of the guy in his 40s still trying to get act like hes 25


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Where's Lance Storm. I miss that guy. I'm tired of Rusev. 


I also miss Cesaro, but WWE buried him pretty bad this year, its almost uncool to mention his name on these boards these days.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So much Jericho already tonight


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lana is gorgeous Jesus Christ


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Time for the European Title to return for no reason at all :heston


D'lo Brown vs Rusev at Mania unk2


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Seriously how the fuck does this benefit anyone? :wall
> 
> Edit: Did Cole say pass out? :what


He did pass out.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok Lana is hot :homer


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dang Lana looks nice in all red.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

No Roman? I wanted to hear him fuck up his lines again


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Didn't they used to have chairs for this, or did budget cuts get those too?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> Y2J man, you look ridiculous. Dress your age old man.


He got the idea that he can still rock it at his age when he saw Batista rocking skinny jeans.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

HHHbkDX said:


> Raw is a port a potty that doesn't flush.


:clap


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:lawler "You know, Lana is almost as pretty as she thinks she is!"

*commentary goes quiet*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Russian and Canadian in the ring. Chant USA!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Her accent is fading big time.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Here comes ryback beating rusev, and his streak, which is bullshit for that roided piece of shit


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Lana's accent is failing hard tonight


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> What your not fond of the guy in his 40s still trying to get act like hes 25


Guess he hated the DX reunions then.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

:lol Lana is pretty entertaining.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> He did pass out.


Almost everyone said tap out and the wwe.com description of Rusev says tapped out. :hmm:

Whatever, doesn't benefit Swagger or Rusev and does 0 for anything.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Lana time.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

God Lana is perfect


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

World's Best said:


> :lawler "You know, Lana is almost as pretty as she thinks she is!"
> 
> *commentary goes quiet*


Lana is too old for Lawler.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> D'lo Brown vs Rusev at Mania unk2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sex Jokes :nice


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Pineapple on your head


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I would make Soviet babies with Lana.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rusev caught a glance at the gazungas.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Jericho, you're not funny.

Make it fucking stop.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just like the Rock. Jericho cannot help himself. I don't blame him either. :yum:


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Shut up Jericho. fuck


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Rusev/Lana is the best comedic act in this company today


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh my lord. Jericho you're not funny these days.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Is Y2J trying to set up a threesome? :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lana and Paige, Live Sex Celebration.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Jericho is an 8 year old.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rusev looks like I feel right now.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Oh my god Jericho why...........


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

RAW goes Grade School!!!! :y2j


:jbl :cole


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Can we start a Lana hairstyle appreciation thread?

:clap

And we all know Rusev is hitting that daily, Jericho :frankielol


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL SPUTNIK


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho is still awesome tbf


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Guess he hated the DX reunions then.


No Shawn and Hunter acted like 14 year olds well Shawn acted like a dumb 9 year old during them reunions. Jericho is going through the midlife crisis phase where hes trying to recapture his youth.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

my god, jericho is terrible


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Didn't Jericho actually used to be good on the mic? What happened?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucks SAKE this is awful.

AWFUL. vybhqeigjnop;


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Is this really happening?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

He already showed her his Sputnik.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol this is soooooo cheesy. SHUT DAHP!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

And people thought Daniel Bryan was bad!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy shit, this is bad. :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lol I'm actually getting a kick out of this.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Old School Y2J :lol

"The Gore and The Whore"


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Rusev keeping a straight face through this nonsense. :lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

is implying that Rusev is having sex with Lana really an insult?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Communist tramp :lmao


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Waiting for a Rusev super kick


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That'll do Y2J :Out


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So Jericho is an 8 year old.


If the rock was doing this the people bashing this would be eating it up and saying how great this is


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Imagine the Attitude Era insults Lana would get, what the fuck is this?, look at the time, it's not 10AM on a Saturday morning is it ..*


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

US champ and the communist tramp.

I admit I LOL.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL rusev i love that:cool2


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Jericho. Please. I'm begging you.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Lana and Paige, Live Sex Celebration.


That fucking needs to happen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Didn't Jericho actually used to be good on the mic? What happened?


Scripted PG promos.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh goodie


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao So bad - its good!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ryback. Nice.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Rusev, crush this fuck.

Oh, here's Ryback. Crush him, too.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Dat pop for Ryback doeeeeeeeeee


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

YES! :mark: Get 'em, Ryback!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, I'm just going to say this. 

Rusev might be the most noble character on the show. 

He gets bullied and picked on all the time because he's different, but he stands by his convictions, stands up for his one friend Lana, and perseveres to win and succeed.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Botch fest incoming.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

BIG GUY


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Never mind dat chit, here comes Mongo.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Big Guy! :ryback


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This should be a PPV match. 


Ryback vs Rusev


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh fuck, this is going to suck.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

This RAW is legitimately awful.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lmfao, this predictable piece of shit company. :drake1

Guess who ISN'T looking forward to Ryback's botching, non-finesse having ass go against Rusev?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NO NO NO NO don't get this assahat Ryback end this streak. He sucks


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Actually this wouldn't be such a bad feud if Ryback was hyped up more.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rusev the big bad heel just stands there.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Thought this would be a mania feud.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*FUCK THIS SHIT, I KNEW IT.

Ryback ending the streak to this piece of shit. FUCK YOU WWE WRITERS FUCK YOU*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Feed me more chants through the roof!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Ryback... so yet another face I care nothing about vs. Rusev.

Guess I'll keep rooting for Rusev in all his feuds.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> Jericho is still awesome tbf


 Yeah the 40 year old wearing a fucking scarf and telling lame grade school jokes. How awesome


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> If the rock was doing this the people bashing this would be eating it up and saying how great this is


The Rock did this, and it was legitimately funny and full of charisma.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ryback looks like he takes really smelly shits.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TripleG said:


> OK, I'm just going to say this.
> 
> Rusev might be the most noble character on the show.
> 
> He gets bullied and picked on all the time because he's different, but he stands by his convictions, stands up for his one friend Lana, and perseveres to win and succeed.


Yup, don't understand how he's a heel TBH


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

THE BIG GUY! :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TripleG said:


> OK, I'm just going to say this.
> 
> Rusev might be the most noble character on the show.
> 
> He gets bullied and picked on all the time because he's different, but he stands by his convictions, stands up for his one friend Lana, and perseveres to win and succeed.


The one true babyface


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Michael Cole can't even bother to sound excited at Ryback coming out.

Michael Cole: "OH MY!" :cole 

You can stop pretending now.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

So Ryback is also an all-American Olympic weight lifter who lost his dignity to the hands of a Russian?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Scripted PG promos.


He actually writes his own promos they don't do it for him.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> Actually this wouldn't be such a bad feud if Ryback was hyped up more.


IKR, I don't know what the neyseyers in this thread are talking about. 


Ryback vs Rusev is a PPV seller.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> OK, I'm just going to say this.
> 
> Rusev might be the most noble character on the show.
> 
> He gets bullied and picked on all the time because he's different, but he stands by his convictions, stands up for his one friend Lana, and perseveres to win and succeed.


YUP and the WWE books him as a HEEL LOL

He is being a star unlike the faces of the WWE


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev run away, don't be STOOPID!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Who has Ryback beat?"


"Kane, last night."


Yeah, but who has he beat?


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Man the WWE needs to be overhauled, production, creative, writing etc.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

So they're making sure every single babyface is busy at The Rumble, except Reings and Cena

Ryback gets Rusev
Ziggler gets Harper
Ambrose gets Wyatt


The only ones the crowd can cheer at the Rumble are Cena and Reings


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Who has Ryback beat?" - JBL

"Kane." - Cole

I think Cole proved JBL's point.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

So Ryback is jobbing to Rusev then . :shrug maybe the matches will pleasantly surprise me. I fucking doubt it though :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Ryback looks like he takes really smelly shits.


I agree 100%


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ryback will end Rusevs streak.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> He actually writes his own promos they don't do it for him.


That would surprise me.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I s2g if Swagger isn't on RAW...


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Oh hi Jericho .. you're the GM right?, how about you make the match for the title, right here .. right now?

Owh yeah that's right, this phoney authority shit is just a bore.*


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

So no Ambrose and Wyatt tonight? FUCK THIS


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

A new random feud, well okay.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

How about D. All of the Above(cause it's the same match)


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Never mind dat chit, here comes Mongo.


GOAT post.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Did King just say "Maybe you can describe the differences between these matches"?

:lmao


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

oh hey guys, which match are you voting for? no dq? or no dq? or no dq? all such great options.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes King, explain the differences in the matches. Insult our intelligence some more.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I voted for a No DQ match because I'm a rebel


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Save us Jeff Jarrett. :mj2


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Resev/Ryback

Cena/Lesnar

30 Man Rumble


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You can't have someone the same size as Rusev beating him. He needs to be someone smaller and someone instead of a push.
Ryback is garbage. The perfect guy would be someone like Sami Zayn or even Balor.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ryback's going over on rusev, u can count on that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Please show Reigns' promo from last night :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Ryback looks like he takes really smelly shits.


Lana sends her and Rusev's shits to Russia so they can be properly flushed because it's too good to go down the USA toilet.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Man the WWE needs to be overhauled, production, creative, writing etc.


:trips

Soon.....


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

"maybe we should explain the differences in these match" Then he doesn't explain. :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> "Who has Ryback beat?" - JBL
> 
> "Kane." - Cole
> 
> I think Cole proved JBL's point.


:lmao


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

JBL "Neaderthal chanting feed me more" - I LOL'd


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> That fucking needs to happen


:agree:


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> That would surprise me.


Well its true. He is one of the few guys who has a lot of control over his promos.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Ryback looks like he takes really smelly shits.


Everybody's shit stinks to everyone except their own.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Man I marked for Rybak.... now THAT's someone who I want to see beat RUSEV (even though I love Rusev)


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> You can't have someone the same size as Rusev beating him. He needs to be someone smaller and someone instead of a push.
> Ryback is garbage. The perfect guy would be someone like Sami Zayn or even Balor.


lol don't be a goof. You're probably smarter than this post would suggest.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> He actually writes his own promos they don't do it for him.


No he doesn't. Leaked RAW scripts show that almost every word Jericho puts out is scripted, same goes for everyone on the roster. 

Don't spill bullshit, please.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

No one else deserves to beat Rusev besides Swagger. :shrug

Even so, I'll take Ryback over Cena or Reigns.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

You all need to stop bitching, Jericho is still GOAT and better than 90% of this roster despite being past his prime


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SovereignVA said:


> Did King just say "Maybe you can describe the differences between these matches"?
> 
> :lmao



Vince was probably saying that in his ear and it was King responding to Vince that maybe HE should explain the differences

:heston


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

I want Rusev to beat Ryback. Guy fucking sucks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I s2g if Swagger isn't on RAW...


Why would Swagger appear on Raw after getting washed by Rusev again. He needs to take a break.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I've watched every minute of every Raw for awhile now and have officially turned it off.

Wake me up when Lesnar comes out please.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

_fuck this company.
no aj or paige, i'm done._


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> :trips
> 
> Soon.....


Please. I'm sure Vince sold whatever tiny piece of his soul he has left just so he could live 2 min. longer than HHH just so he can never run the company.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Nothing of any good note happened yet after an hour and 10 minutes.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> "maybe we should explain the differences in these match" Then he doesn't explain. :lmao


I'd like to see them try and explain the difference, well this one is no dq and this one is no dq oh and the last one is no dq.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Man the WWE needs to be overhauled, production, creative, writing etc.


What changes would you want for the production


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Shamans said:


> Man I marked for Rybak.... now THAT's someone who I want to see beat RUSEV (even though I love Rusev)


You want ryback, who can't wrestle, who is god awful on the mic, who is nothing more then a roided up piece of shit to beat rusev's streak?.

Ryback is awful, all he has is a chant, that's it. I would rather have superman reigns win then Ryback.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Really sad that I already am bored after one hour...was really exiting to watch, but wft is that? No direction, nothing...strange wins...really sucks to not skip stuff and sit through all this...

I'm usually defenfing the show but god this is really really lame...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> I want Rusev to beat Ryback. Guy fucking sucks


Agreed totally, never liked Ryback.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Everyone should tune in for NXT.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I know people here are not bitching about Jericho being old. He's not even that old. 



You want to whine that someone's old, I'll make next week's RAW GM, it's former co owner. Ric Flair :vince3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> lol don't be a goof. You're probably smarter than this post would suggest.


Really?

Here is how you book it.

Balor comes out and challenges Rusev, Rusev kicks his ass a few times during Balor's matches with other people.

The PPV title matches comes around and Balor comes out in his carnage make up and beats Rusev.

Balor is a made man after that.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Why would Swagger appear on Raw after getting washed by Rusev again. He needs to take a break.


Because no one else on the PPV is 'taking a break' (and skipping RAW isn't the same as taking a break), they need people to fill up the card for RAW, and uh...why not?

I want him on RAW because I actually look forward to him and everything else has been literal shit.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> You want ryback, who can't wrestle, who is god awful on the mic, who is nothing more then a roided up piece of shit to beat rusev's streak?.
> 
> Ryback is awful, all he has is a chant, that's it. I would rather have superman reigns win then Ryback.


Not to mention that he'll take 20 years off Rusev's career unk2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol @ at the ESPN Christmas commercial


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh hai Road Warr....oh hai Ascension.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I just traveled back into the 80's from that Ascension promo.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Ascension


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That Ascension promo. They are going to bomb so badly.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm starting to hate Jericho. Can't believe I'm saying that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF the ascension are even more of a cartoon than they are on NXT HA HA HA


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ol' Road Warriors/Legion of Doom lookin' asses.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The Ascention's getting called up apparently.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> What changes would you want for the production


The PPV production is exactly the same as free-TV sets, outside of WrestleMania.

Also the lack of pyro, especially at the beginning of the show is just stupid.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Dat New Day crowd reaction. This gimmick fucking sucks.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> He actually writes his own promos they don't do it for him.


No he doesn't. The only man that writes his own promos is Wyatt, and he does it under strict guidelines.

Everything on Raw is scripted, unless you're like Punk and throws the script out the window.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh god lol


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

So Ascension is supposed to be LOD 2.0?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

The Ascension really are just a ripoff of the LOD


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Zero reaction LOL


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I fear for the Ascension on the main roster.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

_*NEW DAY SUCKS!!!*_

_*NEW DAY SUCKS!!!*_

_*NEW DAY SUCKS!!!*_


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh god, this Ascension vignette is awful. Looks like something someone made for a high school project.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lollllllllllllll dat brutal no reaction


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Uuuuuughhhhh fuck these sell out dancing for chicken ******** FUCK EM FUCK EM FUCK EM.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah, Ascension are basically Road Warriors lite. Tell me, when was the last time a tag team besides the Usos have been relevant for over 2 months.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Is the New Day getting booed? :lol :lol :lol

I need to change my avy real soon :lmao


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> You can't have someone the same size as Rusev beating him. He needs to be someone smaller and someone instead of a push.
> Ryback is garbage. The perfect guy would be someone like Sami Zayn or even Balor.


Ambrose needs it and deserves it. Would make all the jobbing worth it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day, Same WWB glass ceiling


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

even the pyro guy fell asleep when new day came out


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Getting booed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jumping, Dancing, and Clapping Black People.

Because in Vince's mind, stereotypes are still A-OK!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

/Tosses RAW in a trashcan. /

Why do I still watch this garbage?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'welcome to the wasteland' Or Raw as it's otherwise known.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Damn i hope the Ascension do well...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Ascension = Road Warriors? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Ascension looks like the 2000's version of Demolition to me.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner in the crowd apparently likes them.


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

The New Day bitches!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*RISE UP EVERYONE! IT'S THE NEW DAY!*

*OH MY BROTHER! TESTIFY!*​


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Crowd given zero fcuks for the new day


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I am down for some the new road warriors


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please turn these guys heel.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

already getting boo'ed


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Wow this crowd is dead silent for this. Who thought this was a good idea. No seriously. You can tell from this alone The New Day isn't going to work. Unless they turn into a half way interesting heel faction.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

King I hate you.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

A new day appears, and the crowd goes mild


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Big E, shit. Woods, shit. Kofi, shit. New Day, shit.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*WERE OPEN ALL NIGHT LONG*:booklel


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

LKRocks said:


> No he doesn't. The only man that writes his own promos is Wyatt, and he does it under strict guidelines.
> 
> Everything on Raw is scripted, unless you're like Punk and throws the script out the window.


Good point on Wyatt. None of his promos are scripted, and he delivers the best on the mic today.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Uuuuuughhhhh fuck these sell out dancing for chicken ******** FUCK EM FUCK EM FUCK EM.


Whoa where the fuck is your avy & sig from? That shit looks sick :shocked:


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Agreed totally, never liked Ryback.


Aside from his run in 2012 where he really just beat jobbers and the likes of 3MB what has he done in WWE.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dust Brothers entrance is still one of the only good things about Raw these days.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

last night's Sunday Night RAW kick-off rematch. 

New Day don't even get no ring pyro for that pose. :fpalm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:dance


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HAHAHAHA 

CODY JUST WENT FULL HAM

"Grab dat brass ring boy"


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stardust pls win :zayn3


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Black Reign Goldust is out


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Cody Rhodes is fucking awful.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stardust's theme is awesome though


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> I'm starting to hate Jericho. Can't believe I'm saying that.


I said the same thing in the thread. Guy has been shit since his 2012 comeback.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm embarrassed watching this.


----------



## BoothBayBruce (Apr 28, 2013)

hahahah omg i just laughed myself to tears at that new day entrance, that was grand master sexay levels of sad.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Whoa where the fuck is your avy & sig from? That shit looks sick :shocked:


The Flash mid-season finale


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

These domination brothers found the cosmic key yet?!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey another rematch. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Fuck up Kofi you fucktard.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ryback won't beat Rusev, UNLESS :cena4 wins the title to face :reigns at Mania. :cena4 will beat Rusev with Hogan in corner if Brock keeps belt.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cody Rhodes' stardust voice is hilarious :lmao

"The defiNIIIIIItion of insAAAAAAnity is doing the SAAAAAME thing overrrrr and overrrrr!.......*exhales* and expecting different results!"


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

"We like to have fun"


FUCK NEW DAY


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Why the hell is Kofi doing the talking and not Woods?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

jbl continuously saying they gotta be hiding something is just hinting at the nation, something i've been calling all along.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

good times fun times positive brothas

That's what New Day is all about baby! :lmao


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Yeah, Ascension are basically Road Warriors lite. Tell me, when was the last time a tag team besides the Usos have been relevant for over 2 months.


Shield, Rhodes, Kane/DB.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Kofi is way to talented to be in a face stable. Fuck this shit


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Couldn't they just bring Brock out first so I don't have to sit through all this shite


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Uuuuuughhhhh fuck these sell out dancing for chicken ******** FUCK EM FUCK EM FUCK EM.


wow very classy


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Aside from his run in 2012 where he really just beat jobbers and the likes of 3MB what has he done in WWE.


He's just a poor man's Goldberg.

I'll say this though: he's better than Reigns, but he's just not interesting at all to me.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

We are the nation, of boreination.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

please let these subtle hints be at turning the new day heel, they'd be awesome heels


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Prediction for cage match : Cena beats Rollins after kicking out of a curb stomp and numerous interferences from J and J security :lol Rollins looks terrible in the process. 

What would be better but i don't particularly care for: Big Show interferes and gets in the cage somehow, Reigns appears again and does his shit. Then Kane interferes and Orton's music hits and he comes down clears house and the show ends with Cena, Orton and Reigns all staring at each other suspiciously. 

IO just don't want to see this cage match end up like the Cena vs Ziggler after TLC 2012 or the one vs Wyatt . Both were awful and near burials.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

BoothBayBruce said:


> hahahah omg i just laughed myself to tears at that new day entrance, that was grand master sexay levels of sad.


Grand Master Sexay ring entrance for its time was entertaining, plus he was white so the level of cheese didn't really stick. 


This New Day shit is a pure joke. 



_*NEW DAY SUCKS!!!*_


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

I always liked Goldust though not quite sure why but the Goldust/Stardust thing has been a bust. Always feels like it's trying too hard and never really buy Cody in the role.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Did I hear some faint "NEW DAY SUCKS" chants. Keep it going fans, so that senile fuck listens.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Headliner in the crowd apparently likes them.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This is the most entertaining Kofi has been on the mic.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Everybody in the ring and on commentary right now need to be future endeavored.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

New day sucks chants.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Raw is Big E's Pit Stains.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

New Day could be a great heel stable though.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

The fuck is Kofi talking about? Shut up.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

So Big E's new gimmick is excessive perspiration ... neat.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Did I hear some faint "NEW DAY SUCKS" chants. Keep it going fans, so that senile fuck listens.


I heard them.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

slight new day sucks chant?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> No he doesn't. The only man that writes his own promos is Wyatt, and he does it under strict guidelines.
> 
> Everything on Raw is scripted, unless you're like Punk and throws the script out the window.


YUP Ambrose was complaining how they are ruining him with his cheesy promos they write for him.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

the crowd needs to stop chanting for the JBL, King and Cole. They suck and are a huge part of the problem right now in the wwe


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Kofi's about dem barzz
:lmao:lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

big e'll be out here breaking bones. i like that, good 1 kofi


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

RAW's creative team needs to be sacked immediately. Boring ass gimmicks, rematches galore, lack of interesting angles and matches that mean nothing. 

This RAW is truly scraping the bottom of the barrel. Embarrassed to even be watching such shit.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Man WWE with these horrible characters we are in 93-5 all over again fpalm


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

Sign in the crowd says 'stop burying reigns'...... uh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

When New Day turns, they should go full on Nation. Wear their same exact gear and colors. Much better than whatever the fuck they're supposed to be and wearing right now.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"Bars son, whatchu know about bars?" :done


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Ambrose needs it and deserves it. Would make all the jobbing worth it.


Id def. take Ambrose to beat Rusev. He is the perfect guy on the main roster. Plus it would make up for his last US tile run when he never defended the title


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So this is Vince's idea of what black people do in their spare time?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

p862011 said:


> *WERE OPEN ALL NIGHT LONG*:booklel


:lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Kofi ain't bout that life!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Bars son...



Bars.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'Stop Burying Reigns' sign :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

imonaplain said:


> Sign in the crowd says 'stop burying reigns'...... uh


He wants WWE to make him look strong.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Cody is trash talking the fans lol I guess it's a commercial break


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WWE 2k15 sucks


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So this is how good Raw is tonight, I just went to the bathroom during the match, so I wouldn't miss flipping to MNF during the commercial


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

omg, stardust told the crowd to shit the hell up lmao.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sit your fake Jamaican ass down Kofi.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Whatchu know about bars? :sodone


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Is it that hard to make something that is watchable?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> omg, stardust told the crowd to shit the hell up lmao.


:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> WWE 2k15 sucks


WWE2k15 on ps4 is awesome overall. The gameplay is top notch and the best its been in yeas since HCPT or the SD vs RAW games.

Its the closest we will ever get to the N64 AKI gameplay.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh my god. RAW is really bad.


----------



## Rockysays (Apr 21, 2012)

ok enough is enough id rather watch the replay of the Arsenal/Newcastle game than this piece of shit show


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Did Kofi say hands up?

He think this is Ferguson or something? :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This Raw:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> omg, stardust told the crowd to *shit* the hell up lmao.


That's not pg!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> He wants WWE to make him look strong.


Bout Time. Bleedat! :reigns


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

I take three days of Roman Reigns above this shit tbh


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Oh my god. RAW is really bad.


It's so bad, Michael Jackson is crying in his footsteps


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

_*NEW DAY SUCKS!!!*_

_*NEW DAY SUCKS!!!*_


where are the needed chants. 


I miss my Attitude Era audience :cry


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Mizdow chants :lol


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Did Kofi say hands up?
> 
> He think this is Ferguson or something? :lol


Not funny at all...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why don't you say "Know what I'm sayin'" and "Don't worry about it" 20 more times Kofi?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is this awful match even happening? fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> 'Stop Burying Reigns' sign :lmao


The Crowd wants Everyone to make Reigns look Strong :vince5


----------



## BoothBayBruce (Apr 28, 2013)

kofi is just reading lyrics from rap songs now..


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Kofi is better on the mic than Reigns. Kofi is actually good. He sounds believable.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Kofi's constant attempt to turn things in an optimistic way is hilarious.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> _*NEW DAY SUCKS!!!*_
> 
> _*NEW DAY SUCKS!!!*_
> 
> ...


Crowd is filled with kids, parents with kids & casuals. 

You'll only hear faint sounds of "boring", etc, etc.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm Punk chants


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cm Punk chants


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Random CM Punk chants... Fucking stop.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

pretty loud CM PUNK chant


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Kofi has always been good at everything.

The WWE just has no clue how to write for him. Kofi would be a great heel.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Punk chants


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh oh. Crowd is getting pissed. THose "See The Funk" chants are bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is bored as fuck.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

FARK END THIS SHIT!!!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

CM Punk chant. Listen to the audience and end it Vince.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

why did they give this match that nobody cares about so much time


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

NXT


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

NXT chants!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

NXT CHANTS haha


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

barnesk9 said:


> Not funny at all...


I wasn't trying to make a joke I was being dead serious.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Kofi, no. No one in New Day is any good.

Lol @ NXT chants.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Was that a cm punk chant I heard? unk


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

NXT chants


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

NXT chants :yes

:vince7


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

CM Punk chants! I love it. This should be a sign to end this BS.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

NXT chant!!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

NXT chants! :mark:


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

NXT


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

NXT chants :maury


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol hard at the NXT chants


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

NXT chants. :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

N-X-T CHANT FUCK YEAH


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

are the chanting NXT now


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

NXT chants!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I feel like if Kofi came up to me and tried some real thug shit on me, I'd laugh in his face and tell him how he said in an interview he wishes his name was JOEY. Ain't no black dudes named Joey.:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It is surreal I'm getting so angry at Kofi and it's the best he's been on the mike.

"Stop being happy motherfucker! It's a fight!"


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

NXT chants now? Seriously guys shut up


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

WHOA to the huge NXT chants... Let's see what happens if that goes on for a few weeks.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT 

BEAUTY!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

this is the most ive heard kofi talk in his career. is he on something?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

You know shit is boring when the only thing that's interesting right now is Kofi's commentary.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why is this match still going on.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

uh oh, nxt chants ... eek.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

NXT CHANTS

NXT CHANTS

NXT CHANTS

YES OH GOD YES. FUCK RAW. NXT! NXT! NXT!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Why does Stardust have to suffer through this match :mj2


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

NXT :lol

Getting buried by your own development department


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Triple H was probably smiling backstage while Vince and Dunn glared a hole through him during that NXT chant


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It's a shame. By this time last year my opinion on WWE and its respective roster was excruciatingly high.

Now it's just....


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

NXT NXT NXT :dance


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

NXT bitches!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Triple H will be sitting at home with a big smile on his face.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crowd really popped for that hot-tag unk2


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Crowd is booing a hot tag. I don't think I ever seen that :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Why the fuck is this match still going? :rudy

WWE loves dem 10-15 minutes with no story that kill the crowds.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Guys, I don't think I realized how truly awful the WWE is until I saw NXT on Thursday. That put everything into perspective. I don't think I can watch this tripe anymore.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that's what u call a cold tag


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I feel like if Kofi came up to me and tried some real thug shit on me, I'd laugh in his face and tell him how he said in an interview he wishes his name was JOEY. Ain't no black dudes named Joey.:lol


Joey? :booklel


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

They are booing the FACE HOT TAG LOLOLOL


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The crowd sound so enthusiastic... :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

It's over for the brothas


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Why are they giving this match so much time?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Really liked how they switched from "cm punk" to "nxt"!! But sadly vince still doesnt listen...


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The boos are killing me :lmao


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

[email protected] Chants


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I miss the old Goldust from the attitude and ruthless aggression eras.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Warms my heart to know the fans would rather see WWE's developmental guys over the John Cena led show.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Kifflom brother Xavier


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

NXT needs to be the new CM Punk chants. Let the main roster know how much they suck compared to NXT.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hunter must of had the biggest smug grin on his face when the NXT chant started.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why the fuck are these jerk offs still going at it?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

SHUT THE FUCK UP KOFI


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lmao Kofi's commentary


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOO @ Kofi :lmao

Sounding like Michael Cole & shit :lmao :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Kofi


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crowd cheering b/c New Day won or b/c the match is over?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

kofi channeling his inner booker t right there


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Crowd popped because they're thankful the match is over. :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"The midnight hour! The midnight hour! The midnight hour! I told you! I told you, son!"

Oh my god :lmao:lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

THE MIDNIGHT HOUR! THE MIDNIGHT HOUR! THE MIDNIGHT HOUR! IT'S A WRAP!

THEY AIN'T BOUT THAT LIFE!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

kofi has lost it


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Racist ass JBL


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Shut...the....fuck....up.....KOFI 

GOD this is the worst group ever


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

YOU CAN"T KEEP A BLACK MAN DOWN BABY :dance


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Kofi, settle the fuck down.

"I TOLD YOU SON! I TOLD YOU SON!"


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I think I get it now.

It's a slow burn heel turn. They're going to be so obnoxious that the crowd starts to hate htem.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

CHUCK E CHEESE'S HOLIDAY ARCADE said:


> NXT needs to be the new CM Punk chants. Let the main roster know how much they suck compared to NXT.


Yes. This. :clap


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is "The Midnight Hour" the name of the move?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Fuck's sake Kofi :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Boo Day. Well that didn't last long. This is a pretty casual crowd too.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"THE MIDNIGTH HOUR THE MIDNIGHT HOUR!!!!!"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Warms my heart to know the fans would rather see WWE's developmental guys over the John Cena led show.


Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens is going to be better than anything the main roster is going to be doing.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

New Day was able to pin a superstar from the "New Generation" era.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Kofi is fucking awful.. always has been.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao The crowd didn't give a shit.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Hunter must of had the biggest smug grin on his face when the NXT chant started.


No doubt.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

they should put booker with them to get them over either way that or bring back Ron Simmons to lead them


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

King: "These matches are all similar"

:heston


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Midnight Hour? That's racist!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

NXT is better sign :lmao


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lesnar guy getting into it :lol


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Kofi needs to get promo time every week


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Seems like about 30 percent of the crowd was in A New Day. It's sad tho, because they are all good ring workers and athletic, but it's not like you could turn them heel, because then you'd just have a group version of the Bo Dallas character, and we all know how that worked out.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I could have sworn during that match, I heard the collective thud of people falling asleep headfirst on their keyboards/desks, did you? My god, did that suck. Crowd didn't give 2 shits for it either.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> King: "These matches are all similar"
> 
> :heston


About time he made some damn sense.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:cry Kofi is really loving this stable to show his inner blackness.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Hopefully these NXt chants become what the ECW chants were back before the Attitude Era started. A wake up call to Vince.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens is going to be better than anything the main roster is going to be doing.


It's gonna be epic ! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens is going to be better than anything the main roster is going to be doing.


Sure is. Still can't believe Steen is in WWE. He's awesome. Love that guy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck it. I'm writing WWE corporate about the New Day. Time to be a hater. :barkley


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

0/10 RAW. Go WWE. Guess Cena really rallied the troops to improve the wrestling.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

That "Lesnar Guy" has worn that same shirt since 2012.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

CHUCK E CHEESE'S HOLIDAY ARCADE said:


> NXT needs to be the new CM Punk chants. Let the main roster know how much they suck compared to NXT.


It's not exactly their fault so much as the booking though to be fair.

But I agree, though not about the CM Punk chants. Chant CM Punk when bored, chant NXT, chant Randy Savage... but please for the love of god stop chanting for JBL and Lawler. They are both fucking terrible.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

:trips2


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

They should have been called The Commodores and just feuded with Los Matadors for the rest of eternity until the stereotypical stupid shit is all gone.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

This legit has potential to be the worst raw of the year folks


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

u guys are sleeping, or just naive to think they aren't gonna be doing the nation salute in 2-3 months tops. this is all being set up for them to get booed. all the black people angry about the happiness, just relax, you'll eat soon enough.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lmao I can't stop laughing from Kofi's commentary at the end. Holy shit that was hilarious :lmao

No one couldn't care less.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So how long do you think it will take for KENTA to turn on Devitt for a feud?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I just saw on a commercial for Raw live in Dallas on Jan 19, the main event will be a 8 man tag team match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tavernicus said:


> 0/10 RAW. Go WWE. Guess Cena really rallied the troops to improve the wrestling.



Cena is prolly in back thinking its time that he takes a trip down to NXT :cena


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Kofi the Wildcat staking his prey in the Midnight Hour, son.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I do have to say though, Kofi was absolutely hilarious at the end there.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

There's no way this Chrisley guy is straight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:dance


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"WWE Week". Is anyone going to watch any of that shit?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> u guys are sleeping, or just naive to think they aren't gonna be doing the nation salute in 2-3 months tops. this is all being set up for them to get booed. all the black people angry about the happiness, just relax, you'll eat soon enough.


You severely underestimate how far Vince is out of touch.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Cena is prolly in back thinking its time that he takes a trip down to NXT :cena


Only a matter of time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> King: "These matches are all similar"
> 
> :heston


That's like the only time he's made sense lol.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz vs Uso. Another rematch.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Miz vs Jimmy we have never, ever seen this before.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Please show some progression with Sandow, he's getting stale as fuck now


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mizdow hilarity time!


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Crowd just gave Adam Rose a lot of boos


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

So... Has The Miz managed to do a twerking video with Naomi yet?! :lol


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> There's no way this Chrisley guy is straight.


show is pretty cool tho. Something is wrong with that family tho, the only one who seems normal is the mom, the rest of them are like awkward and weird, but i love it. Show is alll scripted tho, its obvious.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its pretty sad you can tell how the promos are scripted because Sandow is miming exactly what Miz is saying at the exact same time


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So how long do you think it will take for KENTA to turn on Devitt for a feud?


I'd give it another couple of months then they can wrestle on the next NXT live show


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't think they can keep this Miz and Sandow thing hot until Mania for a match.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Adam Rose is going to be eaten alive tonight.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

now that shit FFS


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Crowd is showing no mercy on these skits/matches :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

scarlett sighting


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

The crowd booing adam rose after just a second of looking at him.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

"Goddamn pal, what's this NXT thing they keep chanting, mean? Someone tell me dammit." :vince4


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah...I think I'm taking a break after Wrestlemania. I can't handle this putrid fucking shit anymore.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

They are progressing this Naomi thing, glad to see its not just random matches with Mizdow getting the pops


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

first time ive been happy to see kane in a long time


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao OK, that reaction to Kane was funny.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

NO! Not a fucking Adamn Rose match. This might actually be the worst RAW of the year.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JIMMY FUCKING JACOBS.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey something I agree with Kane on!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So Swagger can't get on RAW but we get to have Kane vs Adam Rose (which has happened before)? :drake1


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If Kane jobs to Rose i'm done :lmao


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm a total Lemon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


> scarlett sighting


Yep. Damn, what a face.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

p862011 said:


> :trips2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Party Pooper Kane is next


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh hi Jimmy Jacobs


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

glad to see Kane getting some ring time

the young guy needs it to develop


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Oakue said:


> "Goddamn pal, what's this NXT thing they keep chanting mean? Someone tell me dammit." :vince4


"I think they want Sheamus" :vince2


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

What a coincidence. Over is exactly what Adam Rose isn't.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Medicaid said:


> show is pretty cool tho. Something is wrong with that family tho, the only one who seems normal is the mom, the rest of them are like awkward and weird, but i love it. Show is alll scripted tho, its obvious.


That show is fucking hilarious, I liked the first season & the second, I fuck with it.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

they're putting kane in ANOTHER program? when are they gonna catch on? noone gives a shit about him anymore. and the same could be said about rose.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*It's happening guys, worst raw of the year material right here*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

If Kane loses to Adam Rose :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Is Adam Rose ever going to turn heel? They teased him turning on the bunny for a while there but looks like that might've been dropped.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Yay Kane about to bury that retard Estrogen.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't be a lemon, Kane :lol


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

It will be worth it if (Citizen) Kane whispers Rosebud at some point.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT JIMMY JACOBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IS ONE OF THE ROSEBUDS SIGN HIM WWE


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

How can anyone say Kofi wasn't good there? They could easily have a good face or heel run if they give Kofi & Xavier promo time, they're both good at talking they just never get time.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

funny...all of a sudden I want Kane to beat the ever living f out of his opponent


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Anybody seen that WWE Toy Commercial where at the end it goes, "CENAWINS!!!!" I thought that shyt was hilarious, can't find it on youtube.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> Yeah...I think I'm taking a break after Wrestlemania. I can't handle this putrid fucking shit anymore.


I'm not even sure if I can make it to Mania at this point.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

So apparently NXT is replacing CM Punk as the "this shit is awful and unacceptable" chant
I am down with that


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So Adam Rose just said he was going to have the biggest party ever "after my match". So he clearly knew he was wrestling tonight. So why was he surpised to find out he had a match with Kane tonight? So, was he going to go out there blind without knowing who his opponent is?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JIMMY JACOBS. Ha, awesome.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A Rose/Kane match?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

:trips We need to wake up the crowd!

:vince2Let's put Kane vs Adam Rose!


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

donne said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT JIMMY JACOBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IS ONE OF THE ROSEBUDS SIGN HIM WWE


Zombie Princess ftw


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Yeah...I think I'm taking a break after Wrestlemania. I can't handle this putrid fucking shit anymore.


Take a break now it is not getting any better.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

OmegaWolf666 said:


> It will be worth it if (Citizen) Kane whispers Rosebud at some point.


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Those hotties with their costumes. Nice.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

The girl behind the bunny is so hot. :trips5


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

OmegaWolf666 said:


> It will be worth it if (Citizen) Kane whispers Rosebud at some point.


:lol


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> There's no way this Chrisley guy is straight.


I think that whole show has to be fake.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jimmy Jacobs is in the building


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What happened to this Kane?

skip to 1:35


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oakue said:


> "Goddamn pal, what's this NXT thing they keep chanting, mean? Someone tell me dammit." :vince4



:vince3 "The Audience is not following the script, DAMMIT!"

:Out


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pretty sure I'm only watching in hope of a Noelle Foley sighting :banderas


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Can we just let Jimmy Jacobs wrestle


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Redzero said:


> :trips We need to wake up the crowd!
> 
> :vince2Let's put Kane vs Adam Rose!


Commercials before, during and after the match though! :vince$


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lesnar better be on the top of this hour


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"No Dean, Bray, Paige, AJ. But we got Bunnies, Cena, and Bellas!" :vince3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"It's a tweaking Bunny, Maggle" :jbl


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> Pretty sure I'm only watching in hope of a Noelle Foley sighting :banderas


Today's her 21st birthday


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

holy fuck who is that hot blonde in the knee high socks.

holy shit give her more screen time:yum::yum::yum::faint:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I AM Glacier said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

No one gives a shit except for two kids.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pink glitter princess is hot


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Zero reaction. Crowd is bored out of their minds.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

god damnit wwe


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I wish Enzo and Big Cass were on raw


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so why is Raw having a heel vs heel match?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Some of those Rosebuds, damn.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Kane's so irrelevant nowadays he doesn't even get his pyro


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn some of these Rosebuds are hot


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I honestly can't believe some of you are strong enough to sit through this week after week.. First raw in a while that I've even tried to watch and I've had to leave it several times to wait for segments to be over. This bunny crap is just too much.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> so why is Raw having a heel vs heel match?


Three hours.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Can we just watch the rosebuds boobs bouncing up and down?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Right when Kane made his entrance I just burst out laughing I don't know why!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Can we just let Jimmy Jacobs wrestle


Hopefully an Age of the fall reunion with Tyler Black/Seth Rollins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The hot chick is Scarlett Boredeaux, from ROH.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Jimmy Jacobs has been the best part of Raw


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

That was easily the hottest collection of rosebuds I have seen by far.

That green haired girl, blondy, and pink haired girl were beyond smoking, wow


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Kane's so irrelevant nowadays he doesn't even get his pyro


I regret naming my cat after him ...


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

THATS JIMMY FUCKING JACOBS


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bruh, go watch Kane's debut. Now watch this shit right now


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

If the bunny is scared now then imagine what he'd be doing if he saw 1997 KANE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i really hope they don't end up having Neville be the bunny


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Kane's so irrelevant nowadays he doesn't even get his pyro


Yeah, its so sad what he's reduced to. The Authority is done and he's still here in dress pants.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

scarlett bordoux and jimmy jacobs are rosebuds


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Jimmy Jacobs is in the building


He'll interfere in the cage match along with Luke Harper :cool2


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Dawnbreaker said:


> Zero reaction. Crowd is bored out of their minds.


The children are screaming out of their seats for the rabbit, don't you see.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

a happy jimmy jacobs is just so weird. he's supposed to be miserable.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Was Adam Rose doing the Alex Wright dance? :mark:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> The hot chick is Scarlett Boredeaux, from ROH.


What?! No, Scarlett get out its a trap! Just hope you get sent to NXT


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Markus123 said:


> Can we just watch the rosebuds boobs bouncing up and down?



I actually just keep rewinding my dvr to watch exactly that, will go back live when the match is over


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Bugz Bunny.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And the crowd cheers Kane.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rose bud....wowwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Glad Kane got the win there.
That young man deserves the push he's getting


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Holy shit, Kane won a match!!!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Kane getting his biggest reaction in years


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Did Kane just turn face?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank You Kane


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bunny seemed to have grown in size over the months. 

I guess that is Darren Young now.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Kane face turn


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What a win! Finally Kane has his credibility back! :cool2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Jordan :Jordan :westbrook5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kane just because the biggest face on this show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tomb stoning the Bunny is getting cheered :heston


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well... okay. That is all I can say so far for tonight.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

This Raw is so bad. For once I'm looking forward to Smackdown.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Face turn?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

StraightYesSociety said:


> He'll interfere in the cage match along with Luke Harper :cool2


DONT EVEN JOKE ABOUT RAW WOULD BE AMAZING AGAIN


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I wonder where they find these hoe buds?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

You know you're low down the roster when even Kane pins you.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Finally one markout moment all month!!!!
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
Screw the bunny!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

they just buried the nxt champion


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Crowd pops for Kane Tombstoning the bunny. :lol

Wish he'd do the same to all 3 Raw commentators.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

JBL's reaction :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TheAbsentOne said:


> I honestly can't believe some of you are strong enough to sit through this week after week.. First raw in a while that I've even tried to watch and I've had to leave it several times to wait for segments to be over. This bunny crap is just too much.


#SaveTheWWE go back to 2 hours


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, best part about that is JBL's hatred of that fucking bunny lol.

but i've nearly fallen asleep twice now, i'm exhausted this is not keeping me up at all. 

I need to hear from Wyatt, pronto.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Holy shit, Kane won a match!!!


.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vince, people don't like your bunny. They want wrestling.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol they are so full of shit. Especially JBL. Don't know how they manage to do those fake laughs.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I said BLUE TIST.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

People saying faceturn but Adam Rose and the bunny are supposed to be faces :lol Bunny getting tombstoned gets the biggest reaction of the night.


----------



## steman731 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cheering goes to show how much the fans hate the stupid rose buds gimmick.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Thought that was punk for a second...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

he should've paused halfway down the ramp, said fuck it, and gone back to tombstone adam rose too, but either way, gotta hand it to kane, that was the highlight of raw


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

#ThankYouKane :lmao

Crowd loved it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> You know you're low down the roster when even Kane pins you.


Ambrose lost to Kane.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This RAW needs to just die. Nothing worthwhile storyline for anyone has happened and all of the matches have been DUDs.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Finally, Brock time!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I said BLUE TIST.


Legit lol'd :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's almost halftime at MNF, so time for Brock.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I still can't make up my mind on which match to vote for... So many options.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Im happy I can change the channel after this segment


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stephanie's workout video, giving straight males the best possible workout for their forearms

:maury


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mnf halftime=BRAAAACK LESNAR TIME!!!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Heyman is using some of Punks gear, just hope he says 'ITS CLOBBERING TIME' as well.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

One bright side, I don't have to feel bad I didn't go to this show live.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "No Dean, Bray, Paige, AJ. But we got Bunnies, Cena, and Bellas!" :vince3


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Markus123 said:


> People saying faceturn but Adam Rose and the bunny are supposed to be faces :lol Bunny getting tombstoned gets the biggest reaction of the night.


John Cena is meant to be a face but he gets the most boo's

Rusev is meant to be heel yet he's the most noble guy whose true to his roots and his friends.

Face/Heel means nothing dammit its 2014!
:vince3:vince3:vince3


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> I still can't make up my mind on which match to vote for... So many options.


If only they added the No Disqualifications match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BROCK..............will be teased but won't come out. Fandango will. Brock will come out to wipe Cena across the ring to end Raw.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

What's with these stupid Fit Series DVD's? No Stephanie, I don't wanna look like a barbie doll version of Chyna.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm really waiting for Adam Rose to say that the party is over and go all Leo Krueger /Joker


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Stephanie's workout video, giving straight males the best possible workout for their forearms
> 
> :maury


Especially since Alexa Bliss is there. :yum:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

JBL vs The Bunny for WM, it's the only feud i'm invested in rn lol.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So when will they reveal the Bunny to be Darren Young. 

I notice the Bunny's arms to be quite big than they were just a few weeks ago, and they are darker in complexion.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> lol, best part about that is JBL's hatred of that fucking bunny lol.
> 
> but i've nearly fallen asleep twice now, i'm exhausted this is not keeping me up at all.
> 
> I need to hear from Wyatt, pronto.


It kinda sounds like we aren't gonna see wyatt or ambrose until Smackdown.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't count how many times I've seen that Skittles commercial.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Commercialsssssss


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> BROCK..............will be teased but won't come out. Fandango will. Brock will come out to wipe Cena across the ring to end Raw.



Nooooo I don't wanna watch another hour


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Maybe that was Vince's FU to NXT?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

What does 7/6c actually mean?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> If only they added the No Disqualifications match


:chlol


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Lesnar time!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Battle of the high profile jobbers


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Please put Heyman on my screen. It's the only thing keeping me awake.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

First Big Show buries Rowan, now Kane is going to as well.. Great.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lesnar incomoing, just watch rollins try to cash in MITB and fail

UGH


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SO.. Rowan gets squashed by Big Slobber two nights in a row and we're suddenly supposed to be he would stand a chance against anyone anymore?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jericho is lucky I like him because if I didn't I wouldn't be watching this complete shit pile of RAW.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

BORK TIME


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow they got his lights right once. I never understood why they started doing the pyro with the fucking lights on for


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I still love that fucking jacket


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Brock appearance PLEASE


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's "Chris"tmas Tree Jericho


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tavernicus said:


> What does 7/6c actually mean?


It means 7pm EST or 6 pm Central time


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

"Nice entrance music Paul" ... that made me laugh lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Interesting fact. This Jerichos first match in the month of December since 2009


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Jericho fighting an old man. What a hero.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Either Fandago or Lesner will be coming in soon.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Paul and Jericho have made this RAW go from literal shit to only metaphorical shit, so there's that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I love you Paul.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Brock Lesnar Guy is going to blow his load when Lesnar comes out.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

"I'm the Jew in Jujitsu" :lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Aahaha good job Heyman


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

is Heyman talking about this segment or RAW as a whole?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Let's get to Lesnar already plz.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Jericho being a bully like Cena was to poor Heyman. This PG product. tut-tut


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

If I don't get to see Wyatt and Ambrose I'm gonna be fucking pissed


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tavernicus said:


> What does 7/6c actually mean?


7 EST/6 Central/5 Pacific so on and so on


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I sense that the end of Raw will ruin Rollins with a loss to Brock for the MitB.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cena bullies Heyman. Brock comes back and saves him.

Jericho bullies Heyman. Brock comes back and saves him.


hes a heel, right?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Shamans said:


> Jericho fighting an old man. What a hero.


Heyman is 49, they're only 5 years apart


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

"i'm the jew in jiu-jitsu" quote of the year.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Is this like, the seventh time Jericho has come down to the ring tonight right?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm the Jew in Ju Jitsu :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lesnar


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Heyman :lmao


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Most entertaining match of the night and no punches have landed :clap


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Jew Jitsu hahaha damn this guy never fails to amaze me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> 7 EST/6 Central/5 Pacific so on and so on


actually 5 mountain time and 4 pacific time ha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

barnesk9 said:


> If I don't get to see Wyatt and Ambrose I'm gonna be fucking pissed


They're being held back for super smackdown.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

A Paul Heyman check, sounds legit.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Writing a check for two hundred dollars :HA


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shut the fuck up Michael Cole.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Heyman da' boss! :lol


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Greatest Quote by JBL ever


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

THIS MOTHERFUCKER IS PAYING JERICHO THE 200$

NO FUCKING WAY.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Who turns down $200?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The same fucking choice 3 times.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi, Im Paul Heyman and I’m the Jew in Jiu-Jitsu.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

:jbl No one voted


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What match did you vote for guys? The No DQ Name Variant, the No DQ Name Variant, or the No DQ Name Variant?!?!?!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cole with that shot on Heyman. Don't worry Cole, if WWE keeps putting on shit shows like this Vinnie Mac's checks gonna be bouncing soon. :cudi


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Wonder if Paul H. has a Playco Armboy under that sweatshirt?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we just hurry this up and get BORK.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Again with the Jew stuff...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

:brock4


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Isn't a Extreme Rules Match and a Street Fight essentially the same thing?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Street Fight! What a shocker! :cole


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DEAR GAWD IN HEAVEN!!!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Where is Lesnarrr


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh shit Lesnar is here!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

lol bork


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: BROCK MOTHERFUCKING LESNARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

That woke the crowd up.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

AAAHHHH YEAH!!


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*MOTHER FUCKERRRRRRRR YESSSS YESSS YESSSSSSSS GET YOUR ASSSS FUCKED JERICHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I knew it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wheres the title LOL


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

YEAH!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Where's the belt??


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

BORK :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Wheres the title?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

THE CHAMP IS FINALLY HERE :mark: :side:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao

HE DOESN'T EVEN HAVE THE CHAMPIONSHIP


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

He doesn't even have the title on lol


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Brock with no belt smh


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

THE MAN IS HERE! F*CK YEA!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena...Cena he's right there...Cena.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yesssssss about time.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol hard at Brock not wearing the belt


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Damn. Glad I decided to tune back in.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

He forgot his belt :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol he doesn't even have the belt. :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lesnar forgot the title at home


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RIP Jericho.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Where is Cena? Lesnar is here


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

where is the fucking title


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The real is back IWC :brock


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

he forgot his belt


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bork doing his legendary screams! :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kill him Brock. Kill him dead.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Right on time. Halftime for MNF and Brock Returns. Right on time.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

CM Punk in UFC, Brock Lesnar in WWE.

It's all upside-down.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I think Brock forgot to bring the belt...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*TIME TO GO OUT TO THE STREETS OF DETROIT *


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lesnars Scream :Jordan


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Still no title on Raw :heston


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

That scream is priceless


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol no title


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Probably left the belt in Minnesota. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Back to break more on Brocks T shirt
how true that is
back to going on a break from the WWE more


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lame shit that will probably get interrupted by Seth Rollins and John Cena.


----------



## gdfactory (Mar 15, 2013)

R.I.P. Y2J


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

BRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOCK LESSSSSSSSSSSSNARRRRRRRR


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Forgot the title on his couch I guess.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

A WILD BORK APPEARS


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He's there to kill Jericho not flash the gold.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BROCK FORGOT TO BRING THE TITLE


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Heyman is 49, they're only 5 years apart


:wee-bey


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Lesnar looks slimmer


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So where is SUPER CENA? I thought he wants to fight Lesnar every chance he can?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

So Lesnar is constantly helping his best friend while the faces bully the fat old man who doesn't want to fight? Then you wonder why no one likes the faces?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Lensar looks thinner


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Time to die chris.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Brock must like Detroit. 2nd time he returned here.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Brock looks constipated


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

THAT'S WHAT CUNTS AND BULLIES LIKE YOU GET JERICHO!!!!!!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK LESNAR

:heston


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If a guy like Brock smiles at you, Run.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

No selling!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Liking that Lesnar shirt bama


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Now do that to Cena. PLEASE.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lesnar just no sold that shit!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Parties over grandpa :brock


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Destroyed


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

6 time world champ got bitched the fuck out! :jay2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brock with the botch

what a hack


so Heyman is not going to pin Jericho
did they just forget about the match


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

It's been that long I bet Lesnar forgot where he put the belt.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Wait a minute, didn't Kane squash Adam Rose a month ago on Smackdown?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lesnar shrunk wow


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it just me.. or was that one hell of a sloppy F5?.. Like always...


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Are they chanting Cena....

For fucks sake


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lesnar is underweight and missing his title.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho gets :washed :washed :washed2 :washed2


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Definitely working out for that UFC return.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Holy shit he looks dominant right now


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Lesnar destroying someone never gets old.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bad landing there Jericho. Ouch.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

A looong while since I :mark:


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Y2J looking like a random jobber


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol thats it


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

To bad Brock is not here full time. He would be the most dominate champ in a long time.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

More stupidity with Brock... couldn't even be assed to bring the belt. What a joke.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

>actual cena chants


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL. Even as a GM Jericho jobs.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Good Guy" :cena3 leaves another one of his "friends" to get beat down


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That was nice.

See you in August.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The GM is going to retaliate right? 

Beating up the GM, you're bound to get put in a handicap match for your world heavyweight championship right? 


nah, what am I'm talking about. :vince3


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Lesnar looks fucking tiny, what the fuck?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Yawn.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

What? No Cena confrontation? Then what the hell was the point of Brock being on Raw? If its for him to fight Cena at the end of RAW, that kind of ruins the surprise of him being there no?


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Yeah Cena, just stay in the back. U puss c.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Arrive.
F5.
Collect 250k check.
Leave.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm Fuck you Detroit. Chanting for that fucking cunt.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

that's the biggest unanimous chant that Cena's gotten this year.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Still can't get over the champ coming without the title :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Did Lesnar forget the belt at the airport?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Welp... That was quick :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Vintage Cena no saving anyone. :cena


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Called and betted on it!


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol what a great appearance, no belt still and one f5. Get rid of this guy. ut:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"Cya next month, *******! Has Dana gotten back to me yet?"


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol The Beast!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

That's it huh

All that anticipation for a minute of Lesnar


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Are they really chanting for Cena to come out and get destroyed?

They must hate him more than I gave them credit for :HA


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Superman punch beating that? :lol


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Worst reign ever.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lesnar era for about 4 more months then he's back to UFC


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome, I guess.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Lesnar doesn't seem nearly as big as usual, he must be cutting up which means a UFC return. Also, that was lame as hell


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I think Brock ran over his belt with his tractor by accident.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Can we not see Jericho again for awhile? He was pretty bad tonight and I'm tired of all these old AE stars hanging around and hogging the spotlight.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> fpalm Fuck you Detroit. Chanting for that fucking cunt.


Someone's mad. :troll


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Honestly Lesnar is above WWE. What a guy.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Cena goads, chums Jericho into giving him a rematch against Rollin's tonight; once again Superman is no where to be found when someone but himself needs help.*


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So we are supposed to buy this guest GM shit when someone can just assault the GM and walk away?

Fuck off Brock, see you in two months at your next appearance.


----------



## gdfactory (Mar 15, 2013)

I'd rather chant "Let's go Cena" than watching this big f5 cunt coming for 2 minutes.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cena will destroy Rollins to match this.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Loved that segment but made no sense

Unless he comes out at the end and fucks up Cena


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

So Brock and the WWE Championship haven't been seen since September, and when he finally returns, he doesn't even bring the title out with him? What kind of bullshit is that???


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so wWE was that one minute of Lesnar worth 1m for that appearance


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

1 minute of Lesnar >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Everything on Raw since September.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

SVETV988_fan said:


> that's the biggest unanimous chant that Cena's gotten *in years *.


Fixed


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lesnar slimming down for that fight with Punk. unk


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

thingstoponder said:


> Arrive.
> F5.
> Collect 250k check.
> Leave.


Wish I had that job, we all do


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Most lopsided championship match ever? 

Didn't Bruno win the belt in like 47 seconds? Didn't Backlund lose to Diesel in 7 seconds? 

Cena at least survived for over 15 minutes and got SOME offense in.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Now back to the shite


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Look, a ******.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Superman punch beating that? :lol


that or the RKO. 


But nah, Bray Wyatt had to interfere in the wrong HIAC match up. 


Ruined the course of WWE for the remainder of the year.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *Cena goads, chums Jericho into giving him a rematch against Rollin's tonight; once again Superman is no where to be found when someone but himself needs help.*


Cena is like the Superman in Man of Steel, he lets everyone get destroyed first


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollins will probably lose his MitB tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And this is how they follow a Brock segment:lmao


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> 1 minute of Lesnar >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Everything on Raw since September.


This.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh my god, he couldn't even be arsed to bring the belt. He's been giving this company the middle-finger for 6 months and they still want more :clap


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seriously, is there _anything_ Rosa can do well?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

The look Jericho gave Brock after he the codebreaker didn't faze him had me dying :lol

Look like the PTSD dog


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Flamenco Fandango time


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

what a waste of Lesnar. He better come out in that chair match and rape Cena


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

BryanZiggler said:


> Worst reign ever.


Worst reign ever...

Worst reign...

reign...

Roman Reigns 

BELEEE DATTT 

:dance


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lesnar should drop belt at Royal Rumble and they should let him go back to UFC then. If WWE drags this out to WM31 we are going to see another awful 1 foot out the door Lesnar wrestlemania match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

One of these days, Fantango is going to accidentally headbutt Rosa when he slides into the ring if they keep doing that as part of the entrance.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

$4 million :brock



Going from Lesnar to Fandango is a bit jarring.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Seriously, is there _anything_ Rosa can do well?


Nope


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Speaking strictly in kayfabe, Jericho deserved to get humbled by Lesnar for picking on a non-fighter. 

Speaking in meta-kayfabe, it's pretty dumb that Jericho is running RAW tonight but had no idea that Lesnar was there :evil


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

why couldn't brock come out and f5 fandango on the stage there?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

You go from Lesnar to Fandango. Great pacing. This show has been excellent for the first two hours, the crowd needs a come down segment.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Lesnar doesn't seem nearly as big as usual, he must be cutting up which means a UFC return. Also, that was lame as hell



The WWE asked him to drop some weight so Reigns will look stronger than him when they face off at WM


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Raw has been garbage tonight.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

So Fandango's personality now is he's into trannies and wears tighter clothes...

New and improved no doubt :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Shamans said:


> This.


Nope. Sting's Survivor Series appearance was the best thing since WM30


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Lesnar's physical appearance is, in my opinion, proof he's going back to UFC. He's getting cut as hell, dropping the bloat.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

We go from Lesnar to Fandango. Welp, thats just great.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

And this guy is our WWE Champion. Pathetic :lol


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Seriously, is there _anything_ Rosa can do well?


Well this is a PG show, so no.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This episode has been so awful it killed my cable box...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Seriously, is there _anything_ Rosa can do well?


She's does looking like a ****** pretty well


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Lesnar should drop belt at Royal Rumble and they should let him go back to UFC then. If WWE drags this out to WM31 we are going to see another awful 1 foot out the door Lesnar wrestlemania match.


If he does, it should be to Rollins though, not Cena.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

₵A$H®;43061105 said:


> So Fandango's personality now is he's into trannies and wears tighter clothes...
> 
> New and improved no doubt :lol


Please don't disrespect da GAWDDESS Rosa Mendes! kada


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Seriously, is there _anything_ Rosa can do well?


Ask Michael Hayes.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

thingstoponder said:


> Arrive.
> F5.
> Collect 250k check.
> Leave.


So what youre saying is: 

Arrive. 
F5.
?????
Profit!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Snapdragon said:


> Nope


Well there is, but it would be rather pornographic


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They don't even care about trying to keep viewers. Who the fuck in their right mind sends Fandango out after Lesnar? Holy fucking shit, the incompetence is unreal.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Alright. Results = failure. 

Back to MNF. PEACE!


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

JDTheAlpha said:


> We go from Lesnar to Fandango. Welp, thats just great.


I'd rather watch 3 hours of Fandango than some guy who can't even be arsed to bring his bloody title


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This Raw is just sapping the life force from my body...


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

So Lesner is on TV, and doesn't even have the courtesy to let us catch a glimpse of the belt? Disgusting. Have fun in UFC, dick.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol. Still have no idea why Lesnar didn't bother coming to the ring with the championship.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Im still surprised they made Jericho look like a kid in front of Brock. He didn't even move when Brock went inside the ring. I know Brock is strong as fuck, but Jericho is not the above 60's legend yet. For him to agree on making Brock look like a badass, he deserves some credit there.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> Nope. Sting's Survivor Series appearance was the best thing since WM30


Wrong. WWE fucked up Sting's debut massively.

That one minute of Lesnar just being there was the most intriguing thing that has happened in WWE in the last three months. And that's fucking pathetically sad.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

They danced during the commercial :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm tired, but I want to see the steel cage match, cause Rollins obvs ... i'm struggling though, all of this talent I don't give two fliers about, Brock showed up though, so swings and roundabouts.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Um, Brock, can you atleast bring our title with yo..." :vince4

"What belt, bitch?" :brock

:vince7


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah, i'm out.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Lesnar was gone so fast that no one had the time to change the channel from MNF? to RAW, no increase in viewers due to that.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

inba Reigns.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> This Raw is just sapping the life force from my body...


I too feel the minutes flowing away off the end of my lifespan. Of course I mean really, not that I care much anymore.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

oh boy


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Will Fandango and Jericho feud again?


will anyone care?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh god from Lesnar to Reigns


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Seriously, is there _anything_ Rosa can do well?


Clearly her boob job.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Fandango


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They don't even care about trying to keep viewers. Who the fuck in their right mind sends Fandango out after Lesnar? Holy fucking shit, the incompetence is unreal.


There's still a whole hour left. What else they were going to do in this time, just load commercials to till the main event. 


:vince$ wait that's not a bad idea.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Redzero said:


> inba Reigns.


Wow you called it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns is already gassed on his way walking down all those stairs


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

sigh


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Reigns without that stupid vest finally!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lol Reigns time


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

What the fuck really reigns and fandango, I'm legit laughing right now.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Silence for Fandango

Remember when people used to sing his theme


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol squash. All he can do.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Look it's The Shield (minus Ambrose and Rollins)


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Snapdragon said:


> Nope


Michael Hayes would disagree. Giggitty.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Crowman Kanes


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh no. Not da look fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reigns?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Reigns pop... The Internet is delusional


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

new shirt!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Here he is. Crowd going nuts


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh, so that's Fandango's purpose tonight? To make :reigns look strong. BELEEEEEE DAT!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Lesnar Destroys Jericho

Reigns Destroys Dango

A Good Trade :lel


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

No vest all of you can rejoice now :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Out of all the dancers Fandango had Rosa is the worst!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

no arguing that pop.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

this'll do. just someone kick this guys ass.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Make him look strong fandango


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty sure the arena floor just got wet.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Reigns has a shirt on top of the vest???


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:Out

Cut a promo or take a hike.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yesssss, Reigns not wearing that weirdo gear


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Weak pop for Reigns.

EDIT- OH NO, HE'S PICKING UP A MIC!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Be funny as hell if he injures himself again after another big push. Serve WWE right too.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What the fuck... why is he interrupting and burying Fandango? "No one grabs the brass rings..." Fuck you Vince... how can he do shit when you have him interrupted then squashed. Fucking bullshit.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Maybe Roman isnt as bad as we thi...lol, couldnt finish that line, Sorry.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

He lost the vest?, That was apart of is main look.

This is getting so dumb


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Reigns is so bad :ti


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey it's that other guy from The Shield.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

First he steals Matt Hardy's pant, now the Hardy's logo.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

OOOOAHHHHH


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

yes IWC, reigns is over


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol he is going to talk


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

But I thought Reigns gets no pops doeeeeeeeeee :lol

Fucking internet smarks mayne :lol

Don't ever underestimate the power of the casuals & kids.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Reigns is more over than I thought, the crowd at the Joe is going apeshit


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Roman Reigns pop has already died.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Every time I see Reigns do the spear, for some odd reason I think he's going to do the Jackhammer right after...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The Evil Santadow said:


> :lmao Weak pop for Reigns.


fix your ears.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Hate him all you want, this guy is over.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol Reigns stole Venom's shirt.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ROMAN ROMAN ROMAN


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

they took his vest away

FUCK that was stupid


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

thank you big show


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

MAKE ROMAN LOOK STRONG!

oh no... hes going for the mic..........

Edit: Never thought Big Show would make a useful appearance again lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Pretty sure the arena floor just got wet.


:lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:maury This is shitty.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Lost his vest I see. About time.

Watch it come back next week.

AHAHA Big Show


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't speaaak....don't do it...:romo2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Big Slow ruined the moment


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Big Show interrupted Reigns before he butchered another promo.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank God they didn't let Reigns cut a promo! :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Get ready for Roman Reigns being shoved down our throats! It has begun!


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Fandango : I am finally gonna be taken seriously with my 'more serious' gimmick

:reigns : belleeee dattt


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What the? Why is he doing that to Fandango does he actually have a reason?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL THEY WONT LET HIM TALK HAHAHA


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA WORST SEGMENT IN HISTORY


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Time to knock out Big Show, cause we are all tired of him. :reigns


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They didn't let him talk so he can't botch another promo
HA


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah dont let the man cut a promo for improve.

LMFAO


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Reigns has blue eyes? He really does have da look.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Four observations:

1. Brock's leaner/less bulked appearance pretty much puts the seal on him returning to the UFC I bet in order to keep up with the cardio pace and less tossing and whatnot
2. Brock has pulled off one of the best hustle jobs of all time 
3. WWE creative once again massively collapses with Lesnar
4. No initial pop, but a big reception to Reign's offense


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I knew it! I FUCKING KNEW IT!

They were putting Show over Rowan to make him look strong to get crushed by Reigns.

Fucking dickbags


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Show... just because once isn't enough


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Big Show saving us from a Reigns promo, no wait I was wrong


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

very weak pop.

Oh boy, it's the Big Slow...zzzzzz. Will he turn face again or is he heel? who knows? who cares?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Roman with those Matt Hardy pants :mark:


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Really? These two at the Rumble?

Boy, can't wait.


----------



## King Gimp2 (Dec 16, 2014)

lmao


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

'Roman Reigns just became a man of few words'...Let's keep it that way.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Phew. Though Roman was gonna get mic time.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay Reigns just fucking knock him out.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

And I was thinking 'oh nice Swagger vs Fandango ok'.

And then this garbage. Get that mic out of Reigns's incapable fucking hands and please, Show, retire.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd be better on mic than Reigns.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Never thought I'd be happy to see Big Show but he just saved us from a Reigns promo.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh yay, more Big Show. Just what everybody wanted.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Maybe it's my stream, but I didn't hear a huge pop like everyone is saying.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Didn't let him get in the ring pussyyyyyyy


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

thingstoponder said:


> First he steals Matt Hardy's pant, now the Hardy's logo.


I knew that logo looked familiar.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Big Show


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That punch was pretty cool TBH.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SVETV988_fan said:


> fix your ears.


Ears are fine, marks becoming delusional. unk2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BTW, these two are apparently more black than Kofi.

Ya feel me son.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm surprised Brock bothered to show.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The_It_Factor said:


> Reigns pop... The Internet is delusional


Before his injury, his pops were fading a bit but he just returned from injury so of course he's going to have good pops. Everyone does, even HHH his was thunderous from back in 2002 and he was one of the biggest heels too .


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

this segment has officially given me cancer


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

No f*cks for that punch :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Show, you gotta make Roman look really strong.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Rival of 2 young up and comers?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Hate him all you want, this guy is over.


His booking is over. Also, that Reigns chant was weaksauce.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

THIS IS AWESOME WTF CROWD.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I thought Reigns did that 'WEEEELLLLL' there :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Great promo there: "I..." :reigns


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Roman can spear me :

But don't pick up that mic :cry

:lol Big show's perfect timing, stop it WWE.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

"Roman Reigns, Roman Reigns, Roman Reigns"

"This is awesome, this is awesome"

Clear as day that SOTY award was legit, crowd fucking loves this guy.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

lol "YOU LOOK LIKE A BITCH"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And Big Show walks away like a bitch after getting hit lolz.


----------



## King Gimp2 (Dec 16, 2014)

lmao Hardy gear


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I heard a 'you punch like a bitch.' by Big Show, but he's leaving. 



He doesn't want to get fined. :vince3


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

:reigns I CAN HAZ MIC TIME?


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Reigns showing off his diverse move set there!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Way to maintain Roman over - don't have it wrestle or speak.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"DONT LET HIM TALK DAMMIT! SEND THAT BIG SHIT OUT THERE TO STOP HIM!"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tavernicus said:


> I'd be better on mic than Reigns.


An average 84 year old's bowel movements are better on the mic than Reigns.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

I actually lol'ed that Big Show's music hit the very instant that Roman opened his mouth to speak. It looked like he was going "WELLLLLL" and i lost my shit.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy shit was did roman stiff Show

Show looks pissed and no sold it


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I too heard next to nothing when Reigns came out and I hope the guy succeeds.... A good reception to his offense though is a good sign


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The Evil Santadow said:


> Ears are fine, marks becoming delusional. unk2


i'm far from a Reigns mark, i just call it like i see it. he's mad over tonight.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Terribly weak pop for Reigns and now he's stuck on a feud with the fucking big show. Beautiful.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh the punch AGAIN. fml


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry WWE, but I'm a Reigns atheist; for I do not believe in Reigns.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Dusting off his fist. This guy... most entertaining thing he's done this year. :lmao



> i'm far from a Reigns mark, i just call it like i see it. he's mad over last night.


Fixed for you. Are you sure you're not watching TLC right now?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Thank God they didn't let Reigns cut a promo! :lmao



That's because they want to make him look strong :jericho2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They don't want him wrestling or talking. How is this guy the new face of the company? He fucking sucks at everything, that is why Vince is pushing him :vince5


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

ROMAN REIGNS = REALLY STRONG


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> they took his vest away
> 
> FUCK that was stupid


He's not wrestling, he's wearing his shirt so you'll go buy it.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Roman Reigns sucks. Seriously, just sucks. Any REAL wrestling fan that says he is good is delusional or a child. Pathetic shit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> An average 84 year old's bowel movements are better on the mic than Reigns.


:lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Armani said:


>


:shocked:


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Holy shit was did roman stiff Show
> 
> Show looks pissed and no sold it


Thats what i thought, looks like he legit popped him in the mouth


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, I quite liked the 'show, you come down to this ring i'm going to punch you in the mouth' lol, i liked it.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I think that was a botch.

Reigns actually punched him and made show bleed, big show no sold it after hahaha


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

More excuses from WF


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> His booking is over.


Lol


----------



## BoothBayBruce (Apr 28, 2013)

:maisie2


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Wonder how many times Vince and crew reminded Show to call Roman "pretty boy". :vince


----------



## BigTimeTimmyJim (Dec 4, 2014)

IWC still hoping the crowd will hate Roman...so butthurt


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

What A Maneuver said:


> Maybe it's my stream, but I didn't hear a huge pop like everyone is saying.


There wasn't one.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Cut off promo and superman punch. Oh the chills...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well that sure advanced a story!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

that segment was incredibly pointless. Adam Rose is more exciting than those guys.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> :reigns I CAN HAZ MIC TIME?


ahahahah good one.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wanna say they'll do Reigns/Show at the Rumble that they'll probably do this on next week's Raw knowing WWE. I don't see them having Reigns beat Show at the Rumble and win the rumble. Who knows though.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

If they want to get Reigns over, don't have him work with the Big Show. Show just drags the energy out of every segment he's in. dude needs to retire.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Samoan Fabio strikes again.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

kokepepsi said:


> Holy shit was did roman stiff Show
> 
> Show looks pissed and no sold it


I thought the same thing. Looked like some bad blood between them.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm on board the Reigns train. Next stop: The Brass Cock Ring.

:vince2 Come get it pretty boy...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The pop was fine unkout


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Wtf were Reigns and Fandango doing in the ring together? Nonsense, par for the course tonight.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dawnbreaker said:


> Reigns showing off his diverse move set there!


yeah i know i was hoping he'd run big show off with a wrist lock or an arm drag


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

And i got so excited to see brock but then he walked in, one move and left, like WHAT? :sad:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Pops pops pops! Dude still can't wrestle or talk so he isn't going anywhere. They keep hiding his green ass.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Reigns, Cena, and Sting. With Dolph Ziggler as the front man. 

The Dream Team , Goodie Good Guy Club


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> I'm on board the Reigns train. Next stop: The Brass Cock Ring.
> 
> :vince2 Come get it pretty boy...


:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

He should be the Diesel to Dolph's Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> How is this guy the new face of the company?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well might as well let rockys cousin bury the fuck outta big show, too


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So let's see:
Plan A: Randy Orton
Plan B: Seth Rollins
Plan C: Brock Lesnar
Plan D: Roman Reigns
Plan E: Sheamus
Plan F: Rusev
Plan G: Anonymous GM x3


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Big Slow, killer of momentum..Please retire before you become more of a walking joke.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I will say this tho, Reigns vs Lesnar at WM is something that I would like to see.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Holy shit was did roman stiff Show
> 
> Show looks pissed and no sold it


Aw, poor wittle Show. If there's one guy I don't mind getting stiffed, it's his fatass.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So Reigns even managed to botch a superman punch, one of the 2 moves he can normally do :lmao


Big Slow looked legit pissed off


----------



## BigTimeTimmyJim (Dec 4, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> More excuses from WF


Rustlemania is running wild, Roman got this forum mad as fuck


----------



## NakedCall (Nov 14, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> "Roman Reigns, Roman Reigns, Roman Reigns"
> 
> "This is awesome, this is awesome"
> 
> Clear as day that SOTY award was legit, crowd fucking loves this guy.


Literally the exact same thing happened during Ambrose's return, except Ambrose's pop was bigger. And Bryan gets a bigger pop than both combined.

Anyways, Slammy awards are scripted every year. Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Big Show looks heated - he swore more times than Sami Zayn after he won the NXT Title.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Reigns/Show at the Rumble. What are the odds Reigns kills him like Brock killed him a year ago.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Jack Thwagger said:


> An average 84 year old's bowel movements are better on the mic than Reigns.


Not really, both are inconsistent, spew forth random rubbish, randomly stop when you dont expect, can clear a room and need a helper to make them any good.

:reigns:reigns


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

thingstoponder said:


> First he steals Matt Hardy's pant, now the Hardy's logo.


A brutal twist of fate indeed :lol



KuritaDavion said:


>


Look at those juicy lips. So plump :watson


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Vince to Big Show: THAT'S MY MAIN EVENT STAR! SELL THE PUNCH DAMMIT! :vince3


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Thought that segment was cool, big pop for Reigns


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

didn't they already do the UT and Sting MNW show


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So I guess they buried Rowan with the Big Show to make Reigns look strong.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> I will say this tho, Reigns vs Lesnar at WM is something that I would like to see.


Guess you're in luck!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Addychu said:


> And i got so excited to see brock but then he walked in, one move and left, like WHAT? :sad:


"He's an attraction" :vince5


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They don't want him wrestling or talking. How is this guy the new face of the company? He fucking sucks at everything, that is why Vince is pushing him :vince5


He got Da Look which gives Vince a hard on. Beleeee Dat


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

PunkShoot said:


> I will say this tho, Reigns vs Lesnar at WM is something that I would like to see.


Lesnar will be checking his UFC training camp schedule on his phone during the match.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Did they just promo last week's Monday Night War episode? Sting and Undertaker.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Kevin ownens gets nose broken = Loves it says nothing
Big show gets a little blood after a punch, bitches crys and is pissed off.

And no sells the punch


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Show would destroy Reigns.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Armani said:


>


pleas tell me that is not real


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

₵A$H®;43063009 said:


> A brutal twist of fate indeed :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those juicy lips. So plump :watson


Brah... :bosh


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

BigTimeTimmyJim said:


> Rustlemania is running wild, Roman got this forum mad as fuck


I know and I love it


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Mizdow da goat :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> didn't they already do the UT and Sting MNW show


They're just re-airing it after Raw, I think tomorrow's show is about The Kliq.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

NakedCall said:


> Literally the exact same thing happened during Ambrose's return, except Ambrose's pop was bigger. And Bryan gets a bigger pop than both combined.
> 
> Anyways, Slammy awards are scripted every year. Stop embarrassing yourself.


:lol :lol :lol We still going on apples to oranges on which pop was bigger?

Seriously? :lmao

THEY'RE ALL OVER :lol

Deal with it, he's the next guy, WWE is higher up on Roman than Ambrose & Bryan, no proof on Slammy's are scripted. watch the show don't quote me, thank you.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Mizdow boss


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Mike from The Real World still holding it down in the WWE.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I watched the Sting/Undertaker episode last week.. Whaaaat?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Dashing® said:


> Brah... :bosh


LOL it was sarcasm.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Paul12907 said:


> Not really, both are inconsistent, spew forth random rubbish, randomly stop when you dont expect, can clear a room and need a helper to make them any good.
> 
> :reigns:reigns


I think I broke a rib laughing at that, thanks!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> I will say this tho, Reigns vs Lesnar at WM is something that I would like to see.


Why? Do you have insomnia?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> They're just re-airing it after Raw, I think tomorrow's show is about The Kliq.


OH ok thanks, they are talking like its new


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If I were to take a break after this week, when would you guys recommend for me to start watching again?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Fuck the Uso's


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

I just want to say it again...Roman Reigns sucks.

No talent in the ring or the mic. Just abysmal. Garbage stuff.


----------



## BigTimeTimmyJim (Dec 4, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> :lol :lol :lol We still going on apples to oranges on which pop was bigger?
> 
> Seriously? :lmao
> 
> ...


The asspain is too strong for them


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

LOL you guys are funny :ti


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If the Usos stopped this shitty entrance, and had more of an edge like Uso boy did when he washed miz, I'd name this team the Real .....s.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

THAT ONE GUY GOING NOOOOOOOOOO waving his hands LOL


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Soul Man Danny B said:


>


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If I were to take a break after this week, when would you guys recommend for me to start watching again?


The go home raw before Wrestlemania 31


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rematch-apalooza


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Everyone carrying around their Slammy awards.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

"show lana your sputnik"
"show her your cosmonauts" 
:lel

jericho the goat :banderas


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If I were to take a break after this week, when would you guys recommend for me to start watching again?


Around Royal Rumble season


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If I were to take a break after this week, when would you guys recommend for me to start watching again?


When Swagger is relevant. So pretty much never.


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If I were to take a break after this week, when would you guys recommend for me to start watching again?


Royal Rumble.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If I were to take a break after this week, when would you guys recommend for me to start watching again?


Probably after the Fast Lane ppv to see the setups for the WM matches, that way if you don't like them you can go on break again.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If I were to take a break after this week, when would you guys recommend for me to start watching again?


After the Royal Rumble.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If I were to take a break after this week, when would you guys recommend for me to start watching again?


Probably after the Rumble


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> LOL you guys are funny :ti


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cookiepuss again.

I swear these dudes are delusional & mad as fuck :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If I were to take a break after this week, when would you guys recommend for me to start watching again?


The Jan. 5th Raw, the new year is usually when they start giving a fuck again.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Brock leaving and a smart crowd at Mania... That will end well :bryanlol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

So no Ambrose or Bray then?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Mizdow :lol


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Mike from The Real World still holding it down in the WWE.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

StraightYesSociety said:


> Brock leaving and a smart crowd at Mania... That will end well :bryanlol


I see him flipping off the crowd as he walks out.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If I were to take a break after this week, when would you guys recommend for me to start watching again?



Depends, how do you feel about Roman Reigns?

If you don't like him I would say a few years :draper2


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

So guys, worst raw of the year or wut homies?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Mizdow's awesome" I lol'd.


----------



## BigTimeTimmyJim (Dec 4, 2014)

StraightYesSociety said:


> Brock leaving and a smart crowd at Mania... That will end well :bryanlol


lol @ smart crowd.


Keeping praying son


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If I were to take a break after this week, when would you guys recommend for me to start watching again?


Ummm, when is the next Olympics? It may have gotten itself together by then.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's called RANGE, King, you silly sop. An actor can do both. fpalm


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

BigTimeTimmyJim said:


> lol @ smart crowd.
> 
> 
> Keeping praying son


There's always a smart crowd at Mania and the Raw after... Do you even watch bro?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh he pulled Mizdow out the way.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That tension between Miz and Mizdow


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

man I rather be hearing Tony Schiavone and Mike Tenay right now


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lawler has decided to quit for the night and play on Twitter instead


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LMAO Stone Cold lol, JR for LIFE lol.


----------



## NakedCall (Nov 14, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> :lol :lol :lol We still going on apples to oranges on which pop was bigger?
> 
> Seriously? :lmao
> 
> ...


Right, there's no proof that an award show organized by people who script tv shows and held ON a scripted tv show is scripted.

How unintelligent can you possibly be?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cole calling Mizdow a goofball is everything that's wrong with the announcing on the main roster :wut


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMFAO MIZDOW


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mizdow 4 life!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PunkShoot said:


> So guys, worst raw of the year or wut homies?


Nope. That was a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dem Mizdow chants :banderas


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ironcladd1 said:


> Lawler has decided to quit for the night and play on Twitter instead


At least it isn't Tinder.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MIZDOW DA GOAT.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mizdow is more over than Reigns, so Reigns marks, Mizdow should win Rumble. He actually can wrestle and cut promos too.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mizdow trying to single handedly save this Raw


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Mizdow is really in a great situation with Miz, he might be somewhere working house shows or collecting paychecks in the back with Jimmy Wang Yang if this didn't catch on.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shut up King.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I despise this commentary.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

cavs25 said:


> Cole calling Mizdow a goofball is everything that's wrong with the announcing on the main roster :wut


How would you describe him?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I can't wait 'till Miz turns on Mizdow


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Crowd like please no Usowinslol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> At least it isn't Tinder.


Yeah I'm pretty sure girls have to be 18 to have Tinder accounts. :evil


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did Miz get punched in the dick?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So the Uso's cheated to win, yet are faces?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Okay second Uso, you don't need to hold his balls on the steps as he jumps from the top. :lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

antdvda said:


> How would you describe him?


It doesn't matter if he is, you have to take your wrestlers serious so that other people take them serious.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Every time you hear Usos theme, be prepared to hear it twice.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wait, the Uso's cheated to win? Aren't they babyfaces? What the fuck just happened


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Look at those babyfaces cheating to win!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This isn't worst Raw as some are claiming. The ones last month were on a whole new low.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Faces cheating to win. OK.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

antdvda said:


> How would you describe him?


No idea but he is the face commentator complaining about a face .


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So what's with the Usos and their heel tactics?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

so the uso's continue to cheat but they're faces?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

It was funny and understandable (his smug character) when Owen carried his slammies around. But the Usos doing it is pitiful and annoying


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Usos from the Sheamus's school of being a babyface.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Poor Naomi has to stand in front of that monitor 24/7.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

You would never know the Uso's are faces by that move they did to Miz.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Uso's using slammy to cheat to win? Tell me again who are the fooking faces and heels in this feud?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

The Usos are such shit cunts.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Really hate how they got these guys rocking the slammies like a bunch of geeks.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> Poor Naomi has to stand in front of that monitor 24/7.


At least Savage locked Ms. Elizabeth in a locker room where she can sit down.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WWE, why are you going to torture the troops with that shitty music?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Florida Georgia Line fpalm


----------



## BoothBayBruce (Apr 28, 2013)

fuck country music


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

flordia georgia line sucks


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm so glad Kane tombstoned the Bunny.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Cyon said:


> So what's with the Usos and their heel tactics?


Viva la raza!!!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Who the fuck likes country music, jesus christ.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

cavs25 said:


> It doesn't matter if he is, you have to take your wrestlers serious so that other people take them serious.


Not when they act like a damn goofball.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> Poor Naomi has to stand in front of that monitor 24/7.


She took Big E's role


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I wish they would just take Mike's character, drop Miz and make him into a full real life Johnny Cage character, with complete outfit and all.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BoothBayBruce said:


> fuck country music


That isn't country. That is the music industry's wet dream of forming all the genres into 1 pop sound, hence all mainstream music sounding the same these days. Waylon Jennings rolling in his grave.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

FloridaGeorgiaLine look ridiculous with those damn pre-teen haircuts. fpalm 

Good thing they suck.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Aw guys, FLGA Line wasn't bad :cry


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> Poor Naomi has to stand in front of that monitor 24/7.



Not only that the monitor only shows current WWE Shows (but not NXT) 24/7 as well


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

antdvda said:


> Not when they act like a damn goofball.


Tyler Breeze has furry boots, calls himself Prince "Pretty" and all the NXT commentators talk about is how good and dangerous he is in the ring.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

A dating website for farmers? :lmao


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Not only that the monitor only shows current WWE Shows (but not NXT) 24/7 as well


And standing in front of that monitor is apparently earning her a Diva's title push according to some on this forum :jordan


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Cesaro is such a seriously funny guy lol.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

I fucking hate this companys obsession with this Florida Georgia Line what a shitty band


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> A dating website for farmers? :lmao


Yep!

FULL FORCE!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And the promo gets off to a botchy start.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

cavs25 said:


> Tyler Breeze has furry boots, calls himself Prince "Pretty" and all the NXT commentators talk about is how good and dangerous he is in the ring.


And nobody believes it...


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mizdow selling :lmao


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Twins


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Is this Naomi/Miz shit actually going anywhere?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

RAW = Chris Jericho's Highlight Reel
Smackdown = Christian's PeepShow







Main Event = Miz-TV


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

What a stupid ass storyline.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

antdvda said:


> And nobody believes it...


Except the fact he is quite an amazing wrestler so yeah i think they do .


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

antdvda said:


> And nobody believes it...


:bo


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Don't tell her husband about it...

... well she won't have to considering that was all taped. :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

They need to turn this into a edge/lita/Matt hardy type angle


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JDTheAlpha said:


> Twins


The LOOKS


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

tommo010 said:


> And standing in front of that monitor is apparently earning her a Diva's title push according to some on this forum :jordan


That last segment sure made it seem that way... is this company going to give real wrestling fans anything to watch in the next few months?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Yep!
> 
> FULL FORCE!


Lol. You got me mad now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"She's gotta tell her husband" 

Yeah! And lets hope his friends & family isn't watching the show or he isn't viewing a monitor backstage or something!


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Is not like she can walk to the ring and have a platform bigger than Main Even... right?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

24 AFTERS


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Seth botched his Lines too?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

This Naomi, Miz, & Uso's angle is a PG version of Kurt Angle, Booker T, & Sharmell :lel


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

'24 afters' :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> RAW = Chris Jericho's Highlight Reel
> Smackdown = Christian's PeepShow
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone Talks too much! :Botchamania


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

24 afters :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

24 afters, huh?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'Don't tell Jimmy' 

So they're saying not even the uso's watch raw?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

A WHOLE 24 AFTERS


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

24 afters :HA

Poor guy's going to get buried. RIP Seth Rollins' career: Survivor Series 2012 - Raw 12/15/14


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

How many afters in a day?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Even Rollins is off his game tonight. He knows what's coming for him.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm sorry Rollins. It's going to take a while for me to take you seriously since last night.

#24Afters


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

JDTheAlpha said:


> Twins


Bo looks like Roman was seriously burnt and had Facial Reconstuction Plastic Surgery,


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

mgman said:


> How many afters in a day?


24


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

We need Linda McMahon.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Lol, Seth botching a promo now too.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't care what anybody says, but I want HHH and Stephanie back on Raw.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Arthurgos said:


> Except the fact he is quite an amazing wrestler so yeah i think they do .


So congrats, he's a small dude who looks like a girl, calls himself Prince Pretty and wears furry boots.

Who gives a fuck how good a wrestler he is. You can't taking him seriously when your used to guys like Lesnar, Orton, SCSA, Rock, Taker, HHH and a million others...


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Jamie Noble is SO small.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

mgman said:


> How many afters in a day?


24, according to Seth :lol


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Seth plz stop talking.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't Seth ask for this rematch tonight (I know he didn't ask for a steel cage)? Now he is complaining?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

₵A$H®;43064881 said:


> This Naomi, Miz, & Uso's angle is a PG version of Kurt Angle, Booker T, & Sharmell :lel












:kurt the GOAT stalker.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Why do I feel like Rollins knows some bad stuff is about to happen?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

witchblade000 said:


> I don't care what anybody says, but I want HHH and Stephanie back on Raw.


They should have never left in the first place.

Actually, they're both a million times better than this shit. Give them the fucking company already.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

7 mins of the actual match.... 25 mins in commercials.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LETS GO ROLLINS!!! just 24 afters till the smackdown main event now lol.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

lol rollins cant talk AT ALL and u ppl want him 2 b champ!! wtf.......


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> We need Linda McMahon.


to do this...


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Seth botched his Lines too?





Jack Thwagger said:


> '24 afters' :lmao


Never thought I'd see the day where wrestling would be so scripted that complaining over misspoken lines is actually a thing.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can't blame Rollins for botching his line there. I'd get lost is Renee's eyes too. :agree:


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Didn't Seth ask for this rematch tonight (I know he didn't ask for a steel cage)? Now he is complaining?


Seth said not tongith.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

It's rather impressive he didn't go off with that botch, held it together.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

What's the main event?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Lol, Seth botching a promo now too.


But no long awkward pause after. :evil


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollins about to lose his briefcase. I sense it.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:haha No Lesnar wasn't about to tap to that weak STD lock.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> :kurt the GOAT stalker.


Its amazing how many times Kurt has being booked as a wierd creep in his career.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

antdvda said:


> So congrats, he's a small dude who looks like a girl, calls himself Prince Pretty and wears furry boots.
> 
> Who gives a fuck how good a wrestler he is. You can't taking him seriously when your used to guys like Lesnar, Orton, SCSA, Rock, Taker, HHH and a million others...


:hbk1 
Yea no one would ever take someone like that seriously!


----------



## BoothBayBruce (Apr 28, 2013)

seth fears the steel cage death spikes


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fucking WWE.. They have a "rematch" on RAW and the very next commercial is for Cena Vs Lesnar.

Gee.. I wonder how this main event on RAW will end up.


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

One misspoken word and the IWC goes fucking ape shit...


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Absolutely everyone has made the mistake Rollins did, calm down people!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> :kurt the GOAT stalker.


LOL yes! Miz has a creep factor about him too :lmao


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

BoothBayBruce said:


> seth fears the steel cage death spikes


Hahaha, I remember that. Nah, really, I think he just knows he's toast. He was at the top of the company one week ago, and now, he's going down.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Odds of Lesnar coming out and demolishing Cena?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> :kurt the GOAT stalker.


:kurt I WANT TO HAVE SEX WITH YOUR WIFE! :lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So are we getting Triple H tonight or what?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

There is no way Rollins doesn´t go over here. Right? :wut


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

At least Rollins didn't pause with a 'Oh shit I fucked up, robot shut down' look on his face. :reigns


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Didn't Seth ask for this rematch tonight (I know he didn't ask for a steel cage)? Now he is complaining?


He wanted it when he was healthy again-not tonight.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

My client said:


> One misspoken word and the IWC goes fucking ape shit...


It's a cut throat world full of Doritos, Mountain Dew and basements.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

cavs25 said:


> :hbk1
> Yea no one would ever take someone like that seriously!


You're not really comparing HBK and that doof are you? Need to get your eyes checked.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Never thought I'd see the day where wrestling would be so scripted that complaining over misspoken lines is actually a thing.


Finally somebody said it.

I mean seriously have people not paid attention to the scripts?

These guys aren't natural actors that went to school for it. They get these scripts that are heavily detailed from sighs to the precise wording. He botched ONE fucking word and everybody just loses their mind.

24 afters was funny but cmon son, he's improved a great deal over the past 4 months don't be childish guys.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

VForViper said:


> :haha No Lesnar wasn't about to tap to that weak STD lock.


>std lock


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Never thought I'd see the day where wrestling would be so scripted that complaining over misspoken lines is actually a thing.


No I'm poking fun cause Reigns got tons of stuff for last night now Seth messes up slighty and nothing.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's time for the ME :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

ElTerrible said:


> There is no way Rollins doesn´t go over here. Right? :wut


More chance of Cena using 50 different moves in 1 match.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> There is no way Rollins doesn´t go over here. Right? :wut


I see it happening too :kappa


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"Hoho Hogan"
:jay


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:heyman6


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Ho ho hogan :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Ho Ho Hogan :maury


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Orton fuckery


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> There is no way Rollins doesn´t go over here. Right? :wut


I know, right? They're just going to let Seth go over to get his win back from last night :lol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ho Ho Hogan so cringeworthy.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lets go Rollins!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cherish Rollins here while you still can.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh good god, I COMPLETELY forgot that they'd be putting on a Christmas episode this month.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really? Ho Ho Hogan?

"We'll Let Me Sell Ya Something, Brother!"

:hogan2


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

This fucking commentary, holy shit


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

HO HO HOGAN LOL


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Hogan is going to do a mighty fine promo in which he'll tell us how cool and awesome Reigns and Cena are.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

You know I was thinking "well at least Rollins/Cena should be good" but I thought their tables match was pretty lackluster. Ah, we'll see.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Rollins looks off, doesn't have the cocky swagger tonight.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Why was Rollins walking like he shit himself?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Hoho Hogan. And.... never mind I can't even find a good enough insult for that. :wut


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

It's cunt time.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes Cena!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Vårmakos said:


> >std lock


Lesbihonest, the STD lock is for Cena at home... and talent isnt sexually transmitted.

:aj3:aj3:aj3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> Why was Rollins walking like he shit himself?


Channeling his opponent.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

holy fuck this kid or girl is going fucking insane. those screams jesussssssss


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> Why was Rollins walking like he shit himself?


May have gotten an earful from triple h or vince


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:cena3 :cena3 :cena3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Markus123 said:


> Why was Rollins walking like he shit himself?


Selling from last night.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Cage match, sold out, get ready......cause this ain't funny.

My name is Johnny C and I'm about to get money!"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cena's the last person that I'd vote for.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Getting all kinds of bad vibes.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Lets over come some odds
never give up
sell some tshirts
rise above hate

LOL CENA WINS


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Rollins looks off, doesn't have the cocky swagger tonight.


He knows he's getting fed to :cena5. 

I'd be off too tbh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena's the only good guy in wrestling. Everyone else are heels.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

4th Quarter and Main Event. Hmmmmm I flip between. I hope something surprising happens. If not, Raw = Let down!


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Rollins looks off, doesn't have the cocky swagger tonight.


probably needs a z-pak


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Detroit is so broke they cheer cena


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm going to say this in advance : I'll be at a loss for words at the end of this match.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Seth limping, trying to show the pain from his match last night.

Cena walks out like he just won the fucking Olympics.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Detroit is trash. Shut that shitty city down for good.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That asian girl :durant3


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> Why was Rollins walking like he shit himself?


Z packs are a hellofadrug


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Bork to rip the door off and rape Cena with it, please.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

RustyPro said:


> probably needs a z-pak


Or vince probably said the people want Sheamus instead of him.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Dean Ambrose should interrupt this match. Just to bring back the fuckery that was lost since Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Those fake ass chants


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Rollins, please win.

I know it's not likely but I can hope.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nobody is chanting lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> Why was Rollins walking like he shit himself?


That's what happens when you don't make Roman look STRONG.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Anyone else legit tired of the "Let's Go Cena, Cena Sucks" chants?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544699896834453504
how rude


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> He knows he's getting fed to :cena5.
> 
> I'd be off too tbh.


These millenials just haven't got the drive or passion anymore :vince3

The last person to reach out and grab that brass ring was John Cena :vince2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Piped-in chants. :haha


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This chant never lasts this long I call bs


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544699896834453504
> how rude


FACES


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

VForViper said:


> Anyone else legit tired of the "Let's Go Cena, Cena Sucks" chants?


Yep think i actually find them more annoying than Cena himself.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF? That wasn't a bulldog


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

What is the point of this match? Why should we care?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Aw, is Cena gonna overcome dem odds again?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544699896834453504
> how rude


Usos mad they got buried on Twitter by Mad Genius (of Bruce Blitz fame) last night.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Kinda mad that I fell asleep before Brock Lesnar showed up. Got to see Reigns though.


And I was gonna wait until the show was over to change my sig, but since someone posted the pic(s) in here....



Deebow said:


> Of course he is going to get a reaction like that, he's Big Daddy Cool v.2. We'll see if his in-ring work and promos can carry him to keep getting reactions like that. I hope he gets better, I want to enjoy his work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Soul Man Danny B said:


>


Looking back at the New Generation Era....

I'd rather Roman be the "Diesel" of today instead of the soon-to-be top face TBH. Make Dean & Seth "Bret Hart" & "Shawn Michaels". Bray Wyatt the "Undertaker". IDGAF


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544699896834453504
> how rude


:lmao :lmao :lmao "Why Uso boring". That's a good one. That stupid prick got butthurt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Buff Blockbuster:mark:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Great move by Rollins


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ugh this match, don't care cause I know Rollins being fed to Cena.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> Or vince probably said the people want Sheamus instead of him.


Speaking of Sheamus, whatever happened to the fella?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Seems like a bore to watch a steel cage match live. Especially when they spend 5 minutes trying to escape through the door...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> What is the point of this match? Why should we care?


Because of the 25 minute opening segment dammit!! :vince3


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544699896834453504
> how rude


To be fair she looks like an aborted ******'s baby.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544699896834453504
> how rude


:lmao I'm surprised they actually responded to that.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That was nice.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> What is the point of this match? Why should we care?



Cena needs to give the heel payback for winning the match last night.... No wait that is not it.... 

No idea


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544699896834453504
> how rude


Seriously fucking Usos? Seriously? Got hell samaon Cenas


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

It's silly how much better Rollins is than Cena


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

Get rid of the door already!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Cena needs to give the heel payback for winning the match last night.... No wait that is not it....
> 
> No idea


They made reigns look reallllly strong so they have to make cena look just as strong if not stronger


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This match is basically Bray/Cena with Rollins.... fuck.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

lets go cena! rollins sucks u rule!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> This match is basically Bray/Cena with Rollins.... fuck.


Ziggler/Cena too.

There should be no question in regards to the result of this match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns vs Owens, Neville and Zayn... one day?!?!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

The whole damn cage could fall on Cena, J&J security could pile on top of him and Rollins could stack ladders on top with the announce table and Cena would still somehow have his feet touching the floor to win.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I hear chants, but i don't see people chanting.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

There's no way this match is ending well. Brock's music going off will be the death of Seth.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544699896834453504
> how rude


if such a small criticism gets him that angry, would love to see his reaction to real criticism.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He kicked out of an AA.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

the reaction that cena is getting tonight will give vince enough ammunition to keep him on top for another 10 years.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rollins kicked out of the AA? wut


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Wait why are they wrestling again?

I thought Cena already regained his #1 contender?


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

5 nukkle shuffle!! yes!!!!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Rollins looking much better tonight admittedly, still know he losing through.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Kicking out of a finisher and it's not even a ppv... Nice


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Kennedyowns said:


> if such a small criticism gets him that angry, would love to see his reaction to *real criticism*.


"You're a third-rate version of The Young Bucks!"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow first time Smackdown on USA right? 

I don't ever remember it being on the same network.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Now the fuckery begins


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rollins kicking of the AA OH MAH GAWD!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm getting flashbacks to Cena-Wyatt at Extreme Rules.

And I had just finished repressing that memory. Damn.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Hope Brock comes out and rips the cage door off


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You would think that a cage match would not have so much interference in it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"WHAT A MATCH!" Yeah, what a boring match, Cole, you fucking cunt.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Pretty good leg drop by Cena. Never though I would say that in my life.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Instead of a little kid, Noble will sing and Cena loses.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I really liked that camera view circling around the cage. Really great camera work!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Detroit has been the "Chicago" of casuals tonight :lmao


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why would anyone choose to attempt to climb the cage as opposed to escaping through the door? Especially when they're kayfabe gassed... I've never understood it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rollins is superstar of the year
this mach is proving that


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

don't you dare chant this is awesome


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Holy crap it got quiet.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Rollins needs to grab those brass rings and knock Cena the hell out already.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They are really putting over Rollins here strong. He'll be WWE Champion by June.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some good character work by Rollins here.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is just so.... blah. I mean, it's a steel cage match with no heat to it whatsoever.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Let's go Rollins! Nice.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh shit, let's go Cena, let's go Rollins chants.

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

LETS GO ROLLINS!!!!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Maybe I overreacted last night about Rollins, looking pretty good tonight even against Cena.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

love how all the kids are chanting lets go Cena and all the adults chanting lets go Rollins


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rollins has IT tho, as a face


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Rollins is great. Too bad Cena MUST go over.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

I marked for Rollins there!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LETS GO ROLLINS CHANTS.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :dance2:dance2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*was gonna

I just botched like Roman did, huh?


Going right back to sleep soon after the show.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fans slowly going the "Let's go X" instead of Cena sucks... much better. Now if we can get rid of the piped in let's go cena chants it would be nice.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Rollins with some A+ psychology


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollins should be the guy.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Slam the damn cage in his face.

Nice, I called it.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

They need to switch the winner of this math immediately to Rollins. Give them the news ref!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You tried, Joey, you tried.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Joey :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LMAO at the fake chants. Crowd is full blown Japanese: dead silent.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> They are really putting over Rollins here strong. He'll be WWE Champion by June.


The sucker knee assassin is here to stay.

It's gonna be fun seeing Roman/Seth/Rollins battle over the title for years to come :clap:clap:clap


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins shooting on Cena mid-match :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rollins is so good, but how can he win this. Only way is lesnar interfering


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bork Laser should come out and cost Cena the match

Rollins needs a win


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I love how the commentators can't even refer to the fact that somebody is busted open lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Crowd are chanting lets go rollins, Cena did his best to stop that.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

If they want Rollins to look strong have him win once without his fucking security.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cena just got hit in the head by the door and Rollins still can't get the pin? You used to be able to have a seven month feud out of that one move alone.

I just... hate this company.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

:whoo Super Cena


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm This is silly ass fuckery.....


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena and Vince with the brass rings and young talent:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Briefcase in the ring?


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Lord help me get through this.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

If Rollins wins this I'll become a WWE die hard fan again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

End this already, plz.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Cena did a different move. W0t


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth will fail on a cash in if Brock comes out.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

King just splooged over that clothesline


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

This is a good match


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

COME ON CENA STAY DOWN FOR THE THREE.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LMAOOO


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena on full on God mode right now.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Stay down Cena...


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Pretty good psychology in this match, it's been building up nicely.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> :whoo Super Cena


BUMP.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SuperCena. 

But why you guys don't want this to be interrupted by Dean Ambrose?


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Really good match. Outcome will suck I fear.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Just please let Rollins go over, I don't even really like him but he needs this.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:cry So now all of a sudden, the Cena crowd is chanting for Rollins and booing Cena?

And he hits him with the briefcase and gets the door slammed in his face but he's fine? I just wanna lose my shit. I feel how Rollins looks.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This beyond Supercena now, this is the whole justice league rolled into one


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Just walk out of the cage retard!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Crowd chanting YEAH on rollins punching cena , BOOing cena punching rollins. Love it


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Good matches usually end in fuckery endings.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The moon can drop down on Cena and he'll kick out at two....


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't understand why people are saying SuperCena.

Rollins has been kicking out of everything Cena has, too.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

HOW IN THE WORLD CENA? UGH.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

u cant win rollins! cena hustle!!!


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Why man.... why


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Uh huh................


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm going to throw up.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Lesnar pls


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Muhahahahahahahahah God Cena is stronger than us mere mortals.

Even God Rollins is surprised by this.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Rollins is one of the more athletic wrestlers in the entire company and he climbs the cage like an octogenarian riddled with osteoporosis.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins is so obviously light years better than Cena in the ring.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Inb4 Brock!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Great match


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

FUCK. THIS. SHIT.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

John Can typed in IDDQD for sure..


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh snap, let's go.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Borking


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank fuck


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

He just did the same shit through a table at TLC Jerry fpalm


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Can I kayfabe and ask why Rollins wouldn´t smash the briefcase face into Cena´s face 100 times, when he was down and it´s not illegal.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

THE TITLEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:mark:mark::mark:mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

BROOOOOOOOCK. BEAT THE SHIT OUTTA CENA. PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cash in! no!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Pls no cash-in...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Belt!!!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

There we go.

With the title :lmao


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Brock fuckery, Cena's winning.

WTF THE BELT THE BELT THE BELT!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lesnarrr


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

OMG THA BELT!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH now Brock has the title ha
its probably a replica one


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Beast and he brought the Title


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh good he found the title


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you Brock!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

BORKKKKKK


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lesnar remembered the belt. :lel


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

That's got to be Kane, that's got to be Kane


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Brock returns and I get to see him live.

*THANK YOU!*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:brock4

SUPLEX REPEAT!!!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy smokes.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank God for Brock. At least Cena didn't crush rollins


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Cash in attempt after? :mark


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

dat pop for Bork... :mark:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

And here we go. Better cash in Rollins


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:wut And now he's got the belt, I can't. 

ROLLINS RUN :cry


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The WWE Champion! The beast! Brooooock Leesnaaarr!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

There's the title, you babies


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"Both these men are dead meat!!"

LOLOLOL


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

OH SHIT WE HAVE A BELT?!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Lesnar looking fit as ever.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Save us from the match no one wants to see, Brock


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

nooooooo cena!!! stupid brock!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

GOOD GAWD IN HEAVEN X2!!!!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

SUPLEX :mark: :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BENOIT


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

A WILD WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION APPEARED!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Suplex, Repeat :heyman3


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I mean Rollins win not Cena.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Will Cena fucking stay down this time?


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

German's again


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

SUPLEX REPEAT SUPLEX REPEAT SUPLEX REPEAT SUPLEX REPEAT SUPLEX REPEAT :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rollins is soooooo going to lose that cash in


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Cena: But Brock, i was about to bury another promising talent


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Such a waste.. Just imagine how much less Raw would have sucked the last 3 months if this guy could be bothered to show up..


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So, he's just going to leave Rollins alone?

Yeah because that makes sense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xena better not kick out


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Seth Rollins is a Paul Heyman guy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Wait..... is Rollins a Paul Heyman Guy now?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

More alliances, but it would have been funny if Lesnar was the bigger heel and still suplexed Rollins.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shut the fuck up Cole. Why do you have to ruin everything?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAS!*

lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

If Cena kicks out lmaoo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BAH GAWD HE'S A HEYMAN GUY


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Lol cena is still gonna win


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shit Seth is with Heyman so :reigns can beat up on him when Brock isn't there.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Good ending. If Cena STILL wins this........


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> "Both these men are dead meat!!"
> 
> LOLOLOL


That's what I thought. I haven't heard that phrase since I was 8.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Watch Cena win still :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NO CASH IN!!!!


YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lesnar looked annoyed to be carrying the belt when he came out.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

Rollins is a true Heyman guy at least unlike Rybaxel were lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena kick out...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena better not win this


Of course Cena wouldn't eat a pin

fuck that guy


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Cena will probably still win this match lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JDTheAlpha said:


> Cena: But Brock, i was about to bury another promising talent


Don't worry he's still going to.. since Rollins isn't escaping like anyone with a single cell of brain power would have..
Well, I guess once in a great while they still shock me.


----------



## King Gimp2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Is the curbstomp anti-gravity or something?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lawler All Rollins has to do now is climb out of the cage

....or, he could just like, walk out. You senile old fuck fpalm


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Dat Brock & Seth alliance.

It's a lite Power Trip.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Yaaay


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THANK GOD!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

YES ROLLINS WINS!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank fuck!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Taking your sweet time Seth


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

good ending, saved awful raw


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

That celebration :duck


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

You are ALL giving Cena miles and miles of credit for saying he's going to kick out.

YOU MADE SUPERCENA. Remember that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

J&J Security celebrating :maury


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow, I'm happy Brock came along I thought Cena would win. hehe


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So Plan C helped Plan B. Got it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm If this means that cunt's winning at Royal Rumble though.....


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I could have sworn they were already alligned under the Authority, so this is not even a surprise. Not sure why the announcers are in low shocked voices either.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Confused. Really!? Didn't Rollins hit Brock in one ppv. I just destroyed both and leave the building.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't know what to think... just way too overbooked and Cena protected for no fucking reason. Can Lesnar and Cena both lose a retirement match at RR? Please?


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Yaldy


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

You've redeemed yourself Raw, you've redeemed yourself.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

MY BOY.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm glad Rollins won but man I was really praying for a successful cash in


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'you can do it Seth' :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> J&J Security celebrating :maury


^ :ti


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> BUMP.


/end


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

omg i hate rollins and brock!!! ihate hayman!!


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Noble and mercury are legends lmao


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Congrats you are a Heyman guy now Setharo. :clap:clap


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So Lesnar and Heyman told Rollins to wait till Lesnar is back with UFC before cashing in.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

finalnight said:


> So Plan C helped Plan B. Got it.



So does that make this Plan D?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

J&J Security are the best.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

So is this what prompts Cena to bring back The Authoritay?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rollins must have a vacuum in his boot cause every time he does the curb stomp to cena, it sucks cena up a good 12 inches before pushing him down


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Fucking great ending to RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The briefcase stays right where it belongs.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Seth's gonna turn on Brock and cash in at sometime.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> fpalm If this means that cunt's winning at Royal Rumble though.....


Nah. It's still six weeks away and Reigns is still going over Brock at Mania.

I'd be more concerned that Reigns stomps Rollins when he tries to cash in, but that's another story entirely.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins won, but Cena still faces Lesnar so it doesn't matter


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth is a punching bag for Reigns during the Brock feud since Brock won't be there.

Seth can also turn face by trying to cash in on Brock.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Good end to both a terrible PPV and Raw.

Hopefully Smackdowns a little...:lmao


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Lesnar saved this RAW.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

FUCK YOU CENA YEAH


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Great ending


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Fantastic main event and a pretty good show overall. Too bad that didn't put that much effort into the show that people pay for.


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

It took J&J, multiple cage shots, a cage door to the head, a briefcase shot to the head, a buckle bomb, a flying knee, an F5 and a Curbstomp to keep him down. The lengths this company goes to to protect this fucking guy is unreal.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lesnar forgot about the mark out curb stomp he got not too long ago


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

DemBoy said:


> Lesnar saved this RAW.


no he dint shut up!! he ruined it! cena was going to win!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Show kinda sucked, but I enjoyed that ending.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Nine99 said:


> I'm glad Rollins won but man I was really praying for a successful cash in


He couldn't cash it in. Cena is not the champ.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Cyon said:


> J&J Security are the best.


Pretty much one of the few reasons to watch Raw. Others being Rollins, Ziggler...Harper is cool, too.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

worth. waiting. up. for ... HELL YEAH!!! plan B, if lesnar wins he wins, if Cena wins Rollins cashes in ... Rollins is a Heyman guy awwww yeah. Now for Ambrose and maybe Adrian Neville or another young guy to join the Heyman guy stable, it'll work this time,


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Man Seth looks awfully strong after these last two nights vs Cena...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

In 2 nights, it took 2 goons, the Big Show, a ref bump, a couple false finishes, Brock fucking Lesnar, and a couple of curb stomps to keep Cena down for a non-pinfall win.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

What about eating a fucking pin for once?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Madness18 said:


> It took J&J, multiple cage shots, a cage door to the head, a briefcase shot to the head, a buckle bomb, a flying knee, an F5 and a Curbstomp to keep him down. The lengths this company goes to to protect this fucking guy is unreal.


And he was still able to crawl around after all that and just before the curbstomp.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

vacuous said:


> no he dint shut up!! he ruined it! cena was going to win!


Lol Cena mark.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Madness18 said:


> It took J&J, multiple cage shots, a cage door to the head, a briefcase shot to the head, a buckle bomb, a flying knee, an F5 and a Curbstomp to keep him down. The lengths this company goes to to protect this fucking guy is unreal.


Cena lost tho


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

vacuous said:


> no he dint shut up!! he ruined it! cena was going to win!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't really want Rollins as a Heyman guy, not after what happened with Cesaro. Maybe as just a "business associate" or something.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> In 2 nights, it took 2 goons, the Big Show, a ref bump, a couple false finishes, Brock fucking Lesnar, and a couple of curb stomps to keep Cena down for a non-pinfall win.


So you are saying that he looked strong? :vince5


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Give the writers credit, they booked a good ending after a shit show


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Could have been a much better raw if they got rid of those silly characters. Sadly we have to deal with them, and the commentary doesn't help either. Plz call up those NXT guys already we need fresh faces.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

RAW was worth watching for the main event and that ending alone. Easily made up for the rest of the night. :banderas


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Lol Cena mark.


whateva ur just jelaous!


-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


ya he divilered the aa ON THE TOP ROPE HE WAS SEROUSLY GOING TO WIN UNTIL BROCK CHEATED!!!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

rollins not buried


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Madness18 said:


> It took J&J, multiple cage shots, a cage door to the head, a briefcase shot to the head, a buckle bomb, a flying knee, an F5 and a Curbstomp to keep him down. The lengths this company goes to to protect this fucking guy is unreal.


:clap



vacuous said:


> no he dint shut up!! he ruined it! cena was going to win!


ointandlaugh


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Going by the comments on here, the match sounds like a usual Cena main event to me. Who cares if he lost? He still had to be protected way more than necessary so it still fucking sucks.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it weird the main event didn't excite at all...

Everybody with half a brain knew Cena wasn't loosing clean.

Brock's presence lifted the ending but still, same old shit. 

Lesnar is dropping the title on RR.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

vacuous said:


> whateva ur just jelaous!
> 
> 
> ya he divilered the aa ON THE TOP ROPE HE WAS SEROUSLY GOING TO WIN UNTIL BROCK CHEATED!!!


Obvious troll is obvious. On the off chance that you aren't? Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The quality of the main event and it's surprising result saved an otherwise terrible Raw. I kept waiting for Cena to inevitability triumph and am glad at least one thing was not totally predictable tonight.

Good to see that Rollins stays in the hunt as opposed to being yet another afterthought.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This will be overlooked, but Rollins' character-work in tonight's match was spot on.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Going by the comments on here, the match sounds like a usual Cena main event to me. Who cares if he lost? He still had to be protected way more than necessary so it still fucking sucks.



Yeah, but it was exactly how the match should've been booked yesterday. Rollins got help, sure, but still looked strong, resisted everything Cena threw at him, and got plenty offense in.

I'm so glad I was wrong.



ShowStopper said:


> This will be overlooked, but Rollins' character-work in tonight's match was spot on.


Quoted for freaking truth. I know I'm a mark of the guy, sure, but his in-ring character work was STELLAR, and his chemistry with J&J is incredible. They were the one who looked like face in peril against Cena, here. Crowd even got behind him, and he did a mighty fine job of acknowledging those "let's go Rollins chants" by taunting Cena.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Bottom line: was tonight's Raw worth finding online and watching?


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> In 2 nights, it took 2 goons, the Big Show, a ref bump, a couple false finishes, Brock fucking Lesnar, and a couple of curb stomps to keep Cena down for a non-pinfall win.


but but but im sure the Cena fans will tell you thats how he "elevates" talent. just like he did with Bray Wyatt, where Bray needed Rowan and Harper to interfere a few times and then he also needed a creep kid singing before Bray was able to beat Cena.


Rollins officially Elevated! :wayans:melo:littlefinger


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Madness18 said:


> It took J&J, multiple cage shots, a cage door to the head, a briefcase shot to the head, a buckle bomb, a flying knee, an F5 and a Curbstomp to keep him down. The lengths this company goes to to protect this fucking guy is unreal.


Well Seth survived quite an onslaught too and kicked out of the AA.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This will be overlooked, but Rollins' character-work in tonight's match was spot on.


Not by me. Rollins is the fucking man on the main roster. He should get the #1 spot.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Meh Raw, a lot of strange booking decisions on this show. Can't believe they fed Rowan to Big Show just so Reigns could look strong, lol. And wasting Lesnar's return on Jericho was just dumb.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cena is facing Brock at RR, so of course he's going to be even more protected than he usually is. They still want people to think Cena will win, when in actuality that's highly unlikely.

The next four months are going to be a chore to get through for non-Reigns fans. On the bright side, at least *some* people will enjoy the Rumble winner this year, so it's not all bad.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wonder what they're gonna do when Lesnar finally fucks off. Probably phone The Rock and beg him to come back again. 

Nostalgia acts shouldn't have to save shows and make them barely tolerable in 2014.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Going by the comments on here, the match sounds like a usual Cena main event to me. Who cares if he lost? He still had to be protected way more than necessary so it still fucking sucks.


This... should have been building up Rollins but instead it was building up Cena some more. But, I think Vince knows, every "clean" loss Cena takes will take away the only fans that somehow still cheer for him in the super casuals. 

RR is going to suck though... I hate Cena, but fuck... Lesnar no showing the belt is just the cardinal sin of wrestling that trumps all of Cena's sins against the wrestling world. The only ass worse than either guy is Vince himself. 

Who knew the guy who gave us WM, Rock and Wrestling, the AE and Ruthless Aggression era is actually not that great of a wrestling mind... took a while, but he has now been fully exposed. Great promoter at one time, but creatively he is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> This will be overlooked, but Rollins' character-work in tonight's match was spot on.


I didn't watch Raw at all but after hearing how good the match was I'm gonna watch the main event. Is there anything else I need to check out.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

vacuous said:


> whateva ur just jelaous!
> 
> 
> ya he divilered the aa ON THE TOP ROPE HE WAS SEROUSLY GOING TO WIN UNTIL BROCK CHEATED!!!




Oh dear.... :larry

Who wants to give him The Talk?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat celebration


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

KingofKings1281 said:


> Obvious troll is obvious. On the off chance that you aren't? Hahahahahahahahaha


IM NOT TROLLING IDIOT CENA GAVE A TOP ROPE AA THEIR WAS NO WAY ROLLINS WAS GOING 2 WIN!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This will be overlooked, but Rollins' character-work in tonight's match was spot on.


Fuck yes. When the crowd started chanting lets go Rollins, the way he taunted Cena about it was awesome.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Dat celebration


Lol pretty much the entire fanbase above the age of 12 in a nutshell


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Cesaro Section said:


> Lol pretty much the entire fanbase above the age of 12 in a nutshell


The whole celebration was worth more than the rest of the show minus the main event.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Dat celebration


Beautiful. Didn't watch Raw and yet I can safely say this was probably the highlight.

J&J + Seth = gold.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

vacuous said:


> IM NOT TROLLING IDIOT CENA GAVE A TOP ROPE AA THEIR WAS NO WAY ROLLINS WAS GOING 2 WIN!!!


*THERE

:Frankie


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> Dat celebration


amazing :clap


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Dat celebration


:banderas


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bad For Business said:


> Fuck yes. When the crowd started chanting lets go Rollins, the way he taunted Cena about it was awesome.


From what is coming out in rumours... that was probably less character and more "you hear that you stupid fuck?! Tell me to fucking step up when you are stomping on my hands the entire time!" kind of moment. There are a lot of guys that are looking more and more pissed at busting their ass, proving they have top guy talent, only to be fed to this fucking mosnter all the god damned time.

And now, it's looking like they are only setting up another such guy. And just like Cena, it will take someone that could have been loved by the fans if they didn't force it and quickly change that to "fuck this shit!" levels. This company IS NOT learning. Check that, some in the company know. Vince is not learning or listening or anything.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Dat celebration


Love :clap


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Rollins is awesome, that victory jump off the stairs was hilarious.

I don't complain very often, but wow, the rest of Raw was pretty craptacular.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> This will be overlooked, but Rollins' character-work in tonight's match was spot on.


If WWE spent half as much energy and time investing in Rollins' character as he spends working on and improving himself, he'd be a made man, and one of the biggest and best heels of the last decade.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Wildcat410 said:


> The quality of the main event and it's surprising result saved an otherwise terrible Raw. I kept waiting for Cena to inevitability triumph and am glad at least one thing was not totally predictable tonight.
> 
> Good to see that Rollins stays in the hunt as opposed to being yet another afterthought.


Nope saved about 20 minutes of a garbage show. Always the way.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Xist2inspire said:


> If WWE spent half as much energy and time investing in Rollins' character as he spends working on and improving himself, he'd be a made man, and one of the biggest and best heels of the last decade.



:tucky


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

Xist2inspire said:


> If WWE spent half as much energy and time investing in Rollins' character as he spends working on and improving himself, he'd be a made man, and one of the biggest and best heels of the last decade.


How are they not investing in Rollins' character? I don't understand that at all. It sure seems as though they are investing in his character quite a bit. 

as far as being one of the best heels of the last decade...that just takes time


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Dat celebration


:clap

:lol


----------



## Rockysays (Apr 21, 2012)

Cosby's Spiked Xmas Eggnog said:


> I didn't watch Raw at all but after hearing how good the match was I'm gonna watch the main event. Is there anything else I need to check out.


No. Stay as far away as you can from the show, the show was as good as a bad diarrhoea.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Thankfully they're pushing Rollins to the moon, I'll admit for the most part, he's been booked excellently since his departure from the Shield. 

Funny when he loses a match, all of a sudden, he's buried. People love to use that term way too much.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I think I enjoyed Cena/Rollins tonight more than the tables match.

Everything else was pretty uneventful.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Zac512 said:


> How are they not investing in Rollins' character? I don't understand that at all. It sure seems as though they are investing in his character quite a bit.
> 
> as far as being one of the best heels of the last decade...that just takes time


they are building him up to feed him to Cena then Reigns.

Just watch he will cash in and fail his MITB which is sad since he is way more ready and deserving than Reigns


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

2Slick said:


> Thankfully they're pushing Rollins to the moon, I'll admit for the most part, he's been booked excellently since his departure from the Shield.
> 
> Funny when he loses a match, all of a sudden, he's buried. People love to use that term way too much.


It was the manner of the defeat that had people concerned. Cena had him beat about 84 times before actually winning.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

2Slick said:


> Funny when he loses a match, all of a sudden, he's buried. People love to use that term way too much.



It's not the result that was important, but the way in which it had been conveyed. If the cage match of today had stopped at Cena super-AAing Rollins, honestly, it wouldn't have been half as bad as yesterday's loss.

Also, yeah - their match was WAY better today. I do hope it was WWE's way of telling us "okay, we got it, we're not going to waste Rollins".


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"Don't worry guys, I'll still win the rubber match!" :cena


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

2Slick said:


> Thankfully they're pushing Rollins to the moon, I'll admit for the most part, he's been booked excellently since his departure from the Shield.
> 
> Funny when he loses a match, all of a sudden, he's buried. People love to use that term way too much.



I agree, people use that way too often, and more often then not inappropriately.

However there is something to be said about having a match where you have to have the help of a 3 on 1 advantage, and still manage to lose the match. TWICE. 

I'm, not sure I'd say it was a full on burial, but it certainly was cringeworthy to say the least.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> they are building him up to feed him to Cena then Reigns.
> 
> Just watch he will cash in and fail his MITB which is sad since he is way more ready and deserving than Reigns


So you're crystal ball tells you that Rollins will be feuding against the top main event babyfaces? 

How is that not building him up?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Pretty bad show minus Lesnar

damn this is getting tough to watch


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Show was pretty horrible. Lesnar was great, and Rollins did work in the ME, but that's it. Ryback was a nice addition, pretty over. Other than that...

everybody on my markout list, GONE :mj2


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Seth still carrying the show since Bryan's injury. Nothing new there. Good appearance by Lesnar..it's funny how he comes in, beats someone up for 5 minutes, gets his big paycheck, and comes back like a month later.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This show was, as predicted, shit. 

Like I can't even pick a highlight or good thing like goddamn.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

It's sad that NXT, a developmental product, is vastly superior to the shit Vince and Kevin Dunn give us on a weekly basis.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Only things I didn't skip were segments with Heyman/Brock and Seth Rollins. Nice to see Brock take out Jericho, I hope I never have to see that annoying turd on tv again. Also I think Cena and Ryback should switch slogans.
FEED ME MORE :cena3

Anyways, glad Seth went over...too bad it wasn't clean, but hell, Rollins and Lesnar IN CAHOOTS :cole is good enough for me.
Also, this guy


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> So does that make this Plan D?


I thought Reigns was Plan D?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Mediocre/decent to awesome!! That was raw 2-night. Finally brock!!!!
More of him please!!! :brock4:brock4:brock4

Cena got the bitch treatment.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> - While Bray Wyatt and Dean Ambrose did not appear live on tonight's WWE RAW from Detroit, they did work the dark main event after the show went off the air.
> 
> They fought with chairs and kendo sticks but Ambrose got the win with Dirty Deeds. Ambrose celebrated and got a big pop to send the fans home happy.


after RAW


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Typical Raw, 30 minutes to an hour of quality with 2 hours of crap to shift through.

Main Event was good

Brock is back finally

Mizdow

Bunny getting tombstoned


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JY57 said:


> after RAW


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Miz vs the uso and Cena vs Rollins were the best parts


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Eugh this company. Last time Brock and Seth were in the ring together Seth curb stomped Brock and tried to cash in MITB. But all's forgiven/forgotten now as Brock has no retaliation. Way to continue to make Brock look like wienie when he doesn't care that some scrub tried to kick his ass.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I was pleasantly surprised when Rollins actually won the match, even with J&J interference and BORK LASER :brock he still looked pretty damn fucking strong against Cena; kicking out of a AA and getting major offense incl the Curbstomp in on Cena. My boy looked great tonight, this should have been how they booked him last night at TLC.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Not to be THat guy, but did Lesnar lose some muscle mass? His arms didn't look as big and toned as half a year ago?!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

It's a chore to watch RAW now. The only things I enjoyed were Brock attacking Chris Jericho, Miz vs Jimmy Uso and this Naomi storyline intrigues me, Kane tombstoning the Bunny, and anything involving Seth Rollins. Seth has been a highlight for a long time already and even though he didnt get the clean win on Cena, he was still able to look strong. Not sure what his handshake with Paul Heyman is supposed to bring. It might not mean anything. RAW is still severely lacking right now.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Wasn't actually that bad this week.

Hooray.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

DoubtGin said:


> Wasn't actually that bad this week.
> 
> Hooray.


Really? It seems the product just seems to get worse and worse each week. As if they're trying to reach new lows each hour of content they can serve.


I watched maybe about an hour of RAW total tonight, and that took some real effort. Just impossible to sit through so much nonsense. I can sit here and type out all that is wrong, but it's just not worth it at this point. It's clear that things are not looking up, but down. It's very discouraging to watch the same issues that have been prevalent for years now still within the product week after week. The writing team (Mainly McMahon) just making it clear that they do not care for criticism, and regardless of how bad the numbers are they will continue to put out mediocre content.

I commend those who keep a straight face through this. 2014 has by far been the most painful to get through in all the years I've watched wrestling - IMHO. I would say I'm glad it's almost over, but 2015 does not seem to be a bright future at this pace.


-


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That main event still has me buzzing, ngl ... amazing. Like, what now?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Exactly what I thought would happen is happening. Not that it was much better before, but Raw is now going to focus solely on Lesnar's feud and Roamn Reigns now that he's back. And of course on whatever John Cena's doing. So essentially, other talents and their feuds will be demoted now that their new golden boy is back. The product will now be even more insufferable. 

Fuck that. Considering putting up my tickets to Raw in a couple weeks up for sale if the show is the same shit next week.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Only good part - JIMMY JACOBS :mark:



wkc_23 said:


> Dat celebration


J&J :mark:


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

I watched what I wanted and it was decent, having Lesnar and reigns on the show means less filler 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

People expecting Cena to not be protected when he's going up against the supposed baddest man in pro wrestling history :ti


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Not bad this week was more watchable with Lesnar, Jericho and Reigns around.

Seems like a one off though.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

First 2 hours were awful. Last hour was good.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Lesnar, Jericho, Reigns, Rollins made it a good show this week. Its been garbage of late so was a suprise.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I turned it off when Reigns music hit, but the highlight up until that point was seeing Jimmy Jacobs as a rosebud...and Jericho on the mic is always enjoyable.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The main event was pretty damn good and I liked the ending. Other highlights of the show were Jericho and Kane tombstoning the Bunny. Everything else was pretty bad to downright awful.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Aside from Seth, J&J and Brock the show SUCKED as usual.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_82312.shtml#.VJA4DMZCPzI



> - The advertised bonus match of Cena/Ambrose vs. Rollins/Wyatt did not happen. Instead, after Raw went off the air, Bray Wyatt came out.
> 
> After Wyatt stalked John Cena for a moment, Dean Ambrose came out. The two brawled for a few minutes (which included a kendo stick) with no referee. Wyatt eventually left the ring and Ambrose's music played to send the crowd home happy.
> 
> ...


http://pwinsider.com/article/90242/off-air-notes-from-raw.html?p=1



> Superstars Spoilers:
> 
> Emma defeated Summer Rae via Submission with the Emma Lock. Nothing great
> 
> ...


couple of live reports on fan reactions

:chlol @ End This Match Chant


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They really need to pull the plug on New Day or take it in another direction. Big E's character in particular is extremely racist and the whole faction is not getting over. Audible "New Day sucks" chants when you are a babyface team that just debuted is not a good look.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

> Rusev is better on the mic than Rollins and Reigns. Isn't that funny?
> Lesnar is back! Finally another reason to watch RAW. Great utrn, aside form the end of the show. Would prefer to see Lesnar doing F5 on Rollins. 
> WHo ever booked Miz, guy who beat Cena at WM to lose to Uso is an idiot.
> So one shitty team (usos) wasn't enough and they decided to bring Ascension with that cheese lover? Awesome.

PS: WE WANT PAIGE


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

One of the best RAW's of this year.

RAW was indeed Jericho. He had a lot of TV time.

Gotta respect both Cena and Rollins. Steel Cage and Tables match in 24 hours is pretty demanding. Their Cage match was one of the best TV matches of the year. I loved the psychology of that match.

It was great to see Lesnar after long break and I didn't expect him to be there.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

The Main Event was good this week. Even with Brock there, Seth is the best part of RAW, his mic work has improved so much over the past year it is staggering. Also pleased to see that he will now be a 'Paul Heyman guy'.

Anything not involving Brock, Seth and Heyman was meh. As expected Ziggler is going to get no push despite his SS performance and being massively over.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Best parts of the whole night was seeing Lesnar wipe those stupid smirks off both Jericho and Cena's faces. Cena was his usual self, but Jericho was particularly insufferable last night.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> They fucking did it again with the same match bullshit.
> 
> Do they even think!?!?!?


Have you ever seen a fan poll where there was any doubt about the outcome? Usually they set up the choices so they know ahead of time. They might as well have asked:

Should Cena face Rollins in a steel cage?

[ ] Yes
[ ] No

And like now, the rest of the time the choices are the same.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

That main event almost redeemed Rollins for how crap they made him look at TLC. Sure J&J interfered but in small amounts appropriate for supporting minions, rather than getting constantly right in Cena's face like at TLC. And even without them, Rollins gave Cena one hell of a match and a run for his money.

Sure he didn't win clean but he's a heel so I never expected him to, plus the Lesnar interference both made sense given they need to build Lesnar/Cena 3: Revelations for the Rumble and the twist of Heyman shaking Rollins' hand and everything that implies gives significant intrigue for the story and direction for Rollins' character going forward.

I don't feel like talking about the rest of the show. This was one of the weeks I didn't really have time to sit and watch it all so it was a skipjob this time around. Nothing grabbed my attention enough to sit and watch it besides the opening segment and main event, but nothing I glimpsed significantly offended me either.

Well, except the idea of Roman Reigns feuding with the Big Show. I know they need Reigns to look like he can topple giants ahead of toppling Lesnar and the WWE is lacking in heel giants that have any shred of credibility right now, but I don't see how pairing Reigns with one of the most boring fuckers on the roster is going to provide entertaining television.

But that's just me and my taste. I also think everything Ryback touches turns to shit but he's still popular, so that shows how much my opinion stands for with the typical WWE audience's tastes in boring hulks.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

how does everybody think kofi did on commentary? i thought he was awesome and shows why he should get regular mic time every week.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

StarzNBarz said:


> how does everybody think kofi did on commentary? i thought he was awesome and shows why he should get regular mic time every week.


Honestly, the entire New Day segment went on way too long and the match was a dud. Didn't notice Kofi's commentary that much.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

derelict stranger said:


> Best parts of the whole night was seeing Lesnar wipe those stupid smirks off both Jericho and Cena's faces. Cena was his usual self, but Jericho was particularly insufferable last night.


Jericho is just insufferable in general these days.


----------



## #1UndertakerFan (Dec 20, 2005)

Well i gave RAW a chance this week and i just downloaded it and i love the Brock Lesnar F5ed the crap out of Cena Royal Rumble should be awesome can't wait for WrestleMania 31 to Fast Lane should be ok.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

I watched bits and pieces of the show this week

Lesnar is a beast, glad he's back hopefully we get appearances at least every other week leading into Mania

Loved the interaction between Jericho/Heyman, would have loved Jericho/Lesnar to have feuded over the belt during this run as the weekly Jericho/Heyman stuff would have been awesome

Main Event was good, Rollins could have looked stronger but I'm intrigued to see what they do with him and Heyman moving forward

Ryback/Rusev worries me in that I love Rusev and what he's doing and really hope Ryback isn't the one to end it

I liked Reigns' involvement tonight, him cutting off Show with the punch you in the mouth line made me laugh, keep Reigns in short promos and he will be fine

Overall the show was what it's been for months, I watch for Heyman/Lesnar, Rollins, Rusev and Reigns and that's about it


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

NO AMBROSE OR ASCENSION DEBUT WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT :vettel :vettel :vettel


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> NO AMBROSE OR ASCENSION DEBUT WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT :vettel :vettel :vettel


This RAW was shit and I really dislike Vettel.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_82331.shtml#.VJHpIsZCPzI



> - After Raw ended, Bray Wyatt and Dean Ambrose had a Street Fight that ended with a no contest. Dean stayed after to take pictures with members of the audience.
> 
> - Roman Reigns got mostly cheers (especially the females).
> 
> ...


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Just watched (most of) Raw.. Fuck Lesnar is strong. Man he was picking up Cena like he was a toy.

And I agree Lesnar should have taken out Seth for what he did at NOC and then grabbed the briefcase and ripped it in half. That would have been cool symbolism of how no one can take the belt from him.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Never Mind


----------

